# Seguimento - Julho 2007



## Rog (1 Jul 2007 às 00:41)

Esperemos que seja um mês de Julho calmo de temperaturas e de incêndios.

Por aqui 16,3ºC; céu pouco nublado, 83%H; 1024hpa.


----------



## Rog (1 Jul 2007 às 10:24)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo, com 19,7ºC, 74%H; 1023hpa. A min. foi de 14,7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jul 2007 às 10:59)

Bom dia a todos!
Começo Julho com uma temperatura de *21,4 ºC *(11:00h) da manhã.
O céu está pouco nublado e o vento é fraco a moderado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Jul 2007 às 12:15)

Olá amigos! Posso adiantar que chuviscou em Lisboa às 1:18 AM mas nem chegou a molhar o chão! Pelo menos no Oriente da cidade! Pensei que ia acordar com um belo dia cinzento e nada!!! Tá um sol radioso! A pressão já a subir!

Espero que o calor que se avizinha não nos megulhe em incêndios como vem sendo habitual!

Bom Domingo para todos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jul 2007 às 12:36)

Oriente da Cidade? Parque das Nações?
Moro a 1 km do Parque das Nações !


----------



## Rogério Martins (1 Jul 2007 às 12:59)

Ola a todos! Bem hj começo com o meu primeiro dia com 18 anos com sol e algum vento que obviamente vai-me estragar o dia de praia 

Durante a tarde a nortada voltará à carga e plo menos durará mais 2 ou 3 dias!

Hasta amigos!


----------



## Rog (1 Jul 2007 às 14:47)

Boas, depois de uma manhã de sol, a tarde começa com céu muito nublado e nevoeiro. A temperatura está nos 24,7ºC, 65%H. Mas a tendência é a temperatura descer e a humidade aumentar....
1023hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Jul 2007 às 14:50)

Boa tarde! Ao contrário do que se passa na Madeira, aqui em São Miguel o dia começou com céu muito nublado a encoberto e 81% DE humidade. Agora á tarde o céu está nublado com boas abertas, em algumas zonas até pouco nublado. O dia está bastante quente, com 26,3º e 65% de humidade neste momento


----------



## mocha (1 Jul 2007 às 18:07)

boa tarde a todos, primeiro fim de semana de Julho e o tempo continua instavel, confirmo que por volta da uma desta madrugada chuviscou na minha zona tb, depois de um dia de sol, começam a aparecer algumas nuvens no horizonte, segundo o yahoo.com, terei aguaçeiros pra noite, a ver vamos, por este caminho não me admirava nada, sigo com 25ºC


----------



## Fil (1 Jul 2007 às 18:50)

Boas. Pois julho começa bem fresco em quase Portugal inteiro! Aqui obtive uma máxima de 19,2ºC graças ao céu bastante nublado. A mínima foi de 14,3ºC. Neste momento tenho 17,3ºC, 53% e 1020 hPa e o céu continua com algumas nuvens.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Jul 2007 às 19:18)

Boa tarde! Aqui pela Lagoa, ilha de São Miguel, tarde quentissima com sol e céu algo nublado e vento fraco. A temperatura neste momento ainda está nos 29,1º e 56% de humidade. Mas hoje atingi o valor máximo de 30,8º e uma minima de 19,9º.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jul 2007 às 19:24)

Por cá já chuvisca. A temperatura continua a descer. Neste momento, Moscavide está sob um céu que continua muito nublado e o ar está uma temperatura de *18,2 ºC*, sendo que a humidade deverá ter tendência para ir aumentando.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Jul 2007 às 19:55)

Agora por cá céu pouco nublado e 28,4º


----------



## mocha (1 Jul 2007 às 21:14)

aqui tb ja choviscou, como estava previsto, durou apenas uns 10m


----------



## Brigantia (1 Jul 2007 às 21:40)

Boas, hoje por Braga ocorreram alguns aguaceiros. Neste momento já em Bragança seguimos com 16,1ºC e céu com algumas nuvens.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Jul 2007 às 21:49)

Olá de novo. Agora neste fim de tarde, inicio de noite, a temperatura começa a descer e a humidade a subir. O céu está agora a tornar-se muito nublado.

Valores actuais - 23,2º e 70% de humidade


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2007 às 22:20)

Boas, para o 1º dia do mês de Julho, o céu teve limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 28,4ºC
Temperatura mínima: 17,9ºC
Temperatura actual: 22,3ºC


----------



## Rog (1 Jul 2007 às 22:30)

Boas, por aqui neste momento 19,3ºC, passei a tarde no Funchal com sol, mas no Norte da Madeira segundo amigos manteve-se nublado por vezes com neblina ou nevoeiro.
A humidade situa-se nos 82% e 1024hpa.
A máxima foi de 25,2ºC.


----------



## Fil (2 Jul 2007 às 00:00)

Por cá ainda acabei por bater a mínima do dia com 13,5ºC, que é a temperatura actual. O céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Kraliv (2 Jul 2007 às 08:32)

Bom dia...e bom início de férias  


Temperatura minima *14.1ºC* aqui pelo Alentejo Central.

Espera-se um dia de céu limpo com a temperatura a subir até perto dos 30ºC.


 





Vamos lá _aturar_ mais uma semana


----------



## mocha (2 Jul 2007 às 09:24)

bom dia a todos por aqui ceu pouco nublado 20ºC


----------



## Rog (2 Jul 2007 às 10:19)

Boas, por aqui 18,7ºC; 87%H; céu nublado durante a noite ocorreram alguns aguaceiros. 1023hpa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Jul 2007 às 10:44)

Bom dia o dia aqui acordou com céu muito nublado e alguma neblida. A temperatura minima foi de 18,4º e a humidade subiu até aos 81%


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jul 2007 às 11:50)

*Raios UV: Algarve em alerta máximo* 
02-07-2007 10:41:00


A incidência dos raios ultravioletas vai apresentar-se hoje e nos próximos dois dias muito elevada, chegando em alguns locais a ser máxima, enquanto o risco de incêndio está muito elevado no Algarve. 


As previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) indicam que a incidência de raios ultravioletas será muito elevada no arquipélago dos Açores e território continental, alcançando valores máximos na Madeira.

Na terça-feira, além da Madeira, também a região do interior centro atingirá valores máximos de radiações de ultravioletas.

Na quarta-feira, a incidência será também muito elevada.

Nos casos onde serão atingidos valores extremos, o IM aconselha que se evite o mais possível a exposição solar.

Para os locais onde se esperam índices muito altos, o IM sugere a utilização de óculos de sol, t-shirt, chapéu, guarda-sol, protector solar e que a exposição solar seja evitada pelas crianças.

O risco de incêndio será hoje muito elevado e elevado nos concelhos do Algarve, para onde se esperam temperaturas máximas de 30 graus.

O IM prevê para hoje céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se muito nublado no litoral oeste até ao final da manhã, com possibilidade de ocorrência de chuva.

Prevê-se também uma pequena subida da temperatura nas regiões do interior.

Fonte: Observatório do Algarve


----------



## Serrano (2 Jul 2007 às 14:02)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 23 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jul 2007 às 14:05)

Boa tarde a todos!
O céu está limpo e o vento fraco.
A temperatura registada às 14h na minha estçaão era de *23,1 ºC*, embora neste momento se registem *23,0 ºC*.


----------



## Rog (2 Jul 2007 às 14:53)

Boas, por aqui o céu está muito nublado, com alguns aguaceiros fracos.
20,3ºC; 81%H; 1024hpa.
A min. foi de 17,6ºC.


----------



## Rog (2 Jul 2007 às 19:17)

Boas, por aqui 18,2ºC; 92%H; 1023hpa. Céu muito nublado com aguaceiros.
A máxima chegou aos 21,2ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jul 2007 às 19:28)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,7 ºC (06h32); Temperatura máxima - 27,5 ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Jul 2007 às 19:45)

Boa tarde. Depois de uma manhã e tarde com bastantes nuvens e humidade, agora neste fim de tarde o céu aqui na Lagoa apresenta-se pouco nublado. A temperatura neste momento indica 25º.

Hoje os valores máximos de temperatura voltaram aos valores normais para a região, depois de um domingo extremamente quente.

Valores de Hoje: Min - 18,4º Max - 25,8º Humidade - Min 66% Max - 85%


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Jul 2007 às 21:35)

A temperatura mantem-se nos 25º aqui na Lagoa


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jul 2007 às 21:35)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 28,9ºC
Temperatura mínima: 17,2ºC
Temperatura actual: 26,7ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Jul 2007 às 21:38)

É assim que se encontra o céu aqui na Lagoa neste fim de tarde. 

Pessoal não liguem á data que aparece, ela está errada!


----------



## Brigantia (2 Jul 2007 às 21:56)

Boas, por Bragança céu quase limpo, o vento esse aumentou de intensidade tornando a noite um pouco desagradável, neste momento 19ºC.


----------



## Rog (2 Jul 2007 às 22:07)

Boas, Por aqui a tarde foi de nevoeiro e aguaceiros. Neste momento 18ºC e 90%H. 1024hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jul 2007 às 22:58)

Boa noite a todos.
Neste momento, registam-se *18,9 ºC* na minha estação (sem débitos).
Estu a mudá-la de sítio para tentar encontrar o sítio ideal. Depois digo qualquer coisa acerca disso.
A noite é de céu limpo e agradável, apenas com uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## Kraliv (3 Jul 2007 às 08:41)

Bom dia,


Temperatura mínima *15.4ºC*  aqui pela _Ravessa_.


Actual:
Temp. 20,8ºC
Humid. 63%
Pressão 1020hPa
Vento 8,2km/h WNW






Aquele Coentrão    temos jogador!!!


----------



## mocha (3 Jul 2007 às 09:33)

bom dia a todos, por aqui o ceu apresenta se mt nublado, sigo com 23ºC
parece k o calor vem aí em força


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jul 2007 às 11:00)

Espero bem que sim, porque até agora o que não tenho sentido é calor...
Espero que a partir de agora seja sempre a subir e que passemos um Verão bem quentinho.
Quanto ao estado de tempo actual, o céu está muito nublado e a temperatura está _muito baixa_, apenas *22,4 ºC*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Jul 2007 às 11:15)

Bom dia, por aqui vamos ter mais um dia quente, com o sol a aparecer entre as nuvens. Neste momento céu algo nublado com abertas.

Temperatura minima registada 18,4º

Temperatura e humidade ás 8h30 da manhã- 20,8º e 81%


----------



## Zoelae (3 Jul 2007 às 13:42)

Boas tardes, em Lisboa estava o tempo bem abafado pela manhã devido ao alto nível de humidade e Tº elevada.
O sol é que não quer mesmo espreitar, o INM está a prever céu pouco nublado para a tarde, mas não vejo nada. Queria ir até à praia apanhar um pouco de Sol...


----------



## Serrano (3 Jul 2007 às 14:00)

Estão 25 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, com algumas nuvens altas pelo céu.


----------



## Rog (3 Jul 2007 às 16:33)

Pelo Norte da Madeira, céu nublado aguaceiros fracos, 19,9ºC; 87%H; 1025hpa.
A min. foi de 16,6ºC e a máx. até ao momento é de 20,7ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2007 às 21:08)

Boas, por aqui dia de céu limpo e o calor começa a estalar, o Algarve encontra-se em alerta amareloe registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 29,9ºC
Temperatura mínima: 19,5ºC
Temperatura actual: 28,9ºC

Próximos dias será de mais calor quero ir pro norte está bem mais fresquinho


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2007 às 21:25)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,3 ºC (05h24); Temperatura máxima - 28,6 ºC (16h09).

*Que tal hoje no ALGARVE ( 35 ºC aprox.  no Aeroporto de Faro às 17h00) !*


----------



## mocha (3 Jul 2007 às 21:39)

Gerofil disse:


> ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,3 ºC (05h24); Temperatura máxima - 28,6 ºC (16h09).
> 
> *Que tal hoje no ALGARVE ( 35 ºC aprox.  no Aeroporto de Faro às 17h00) !*



eu ca não queria tar la


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2007 às 22:43)

Muito calor, uma autêntica brasa hoje no Algarve apesar da minha estação devido estar à sombra registou 5ºC a menos mas em Faro onde eu estava o vento era de norte muito quente, mais um bocado até dava para fazer de churrasco   , acho que houve algum incêndio que os bombeiros não pararam esta tarde, mas até agora ainda não vi nenhuma informação.


----------



## Rog (3 Jul 2007 às 23:30)

Boas, por aqui o dia foi de aguaceiros fracos, e algum nevoeiro... típico. 
Por agora, 17,1ºC; 92%H; 1026hpa (uma pressão assim alta põe a estação já há uns 3 a 4 dias atrás a dar sempre sol... a condensação orográfica não é tomada em conta e temos estes erros compreensíveis )
máx. 20,7ºC
min. 16,6ºC
*min Hum. 85%*
max. Hum. 96%
A humidade desde a algumas semanas tem estado sempre alta, hoje nem desceu dos 85%.


----------



## Rog (3 Jul 2007 às 23:33)

Gerofil disse:


> ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,3 ºC (05h24); Temperatura máxima - 28,6 ºC (16h09).
> 
> *Que tal hoje no ALGARVE ( 35 ºC aprox.  no Aeroporto de Faro às 17h00) !*



Bem alto esta temperatura, lá para Agosto, Setembro devo ter por aqui temperaturas parecidas...


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2007 às 23:36)

4ª Feira, 4 de Julho de 2007: Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se muito nublado no litoral oeste até ao início da manhã. Pequena subida da temperatura.

  5ª Feira, 5 de Julho de 2007: Céu limpo. Subida de temperatura. 

   6ª Feira, 6 de Julho de 2007: Céu limpo. Pequena subida da temperatura. 

Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Jul 2007 às 23:44)

Bom aqui na Lagoa foi um dia bem quente, e de céu nublado com boas abertas e alguns periodos até pouco nublado, mesmo nas zonas orientais do concelho como na Ribeira Chã. No entanto em Ponta Delgada segundo o que me informaram o dia esteve mais cinzento e mais humido.

Valores de hoje:
Min - 18,4º  Max - 28º Humidade - Min 59% Max - 81%

Valores actuais:

23,6º  e 70% de humidade


----------



## Rog (4 Jul 2007 às 00:15)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom aqui na Lagoa foi um dia bem quente, e de céu nublado com boas abertas e alguns periodos até pouco nublado, mesmo nas zonas orientais do concelho como na Ribeira Chã. No entanto em Ponta Delgada segundo o que me informaram o dia esteve mais cinzento e mais humido.
> 
> Valores de hoje:
> Min - 18,4º  Max - 28º Humidade - Min 59% Max - 81%
> ...



Acho a temperatura máxima muito elevada 
poderá o termometro estar exposto ao sol, ou estar a ter algum tipo de efeito estufa, de reflexão de paredes expostas ao sol... etc. As temperaturas do IM não ultrapassam os 24ºC aí.


----------



## Rog (4 Jul 2007 às 00:16)

Gerofil disse:


> 4ª Feira, 4 de Julho de 2007: Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se muito nublado no litoral oeste até ao início da manhã. Pequena subida da temperatura.
> 
> 5ª Feira, 5 de Julho de 2007: Céu limpo. Subida de temperatura.
> 
> ...



  É sempre a subir... o Verão tarda, mas quando chega vem na máxima força...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jul 2007 às 00:29)

Rog disse:


> Acho a temperatura máxima muito elevada
> poderá o termometro estar exposto ao sol, ou estar a ter algum tipo de efeito estufa, de reflexão de paredes expostas ao sol... etc. As temperaturas do IM não ultrapassam os 24ºC aí.



Acho que os meus valores nao devem andar muito longe da realidade! Talvez um grau a mais. A própria freguesia onde vivo é muito mais quente que Ponta Delgada, principalmente o Aeroporto onde é bem mais fresco. Como disse hoje por exemplo aqui houve muito sol e na cidade nem por isso, ainda mais na zona do Aeroporto onde está o observatorio de meteorologia a humidade é sempre alta e faz muito mais frio. Aqui Santa Cruz da Lagoa ainda mais que fica junto da encosta sul da Montanha da Lagoa do Fogo, normalmente dos ventos de norte, tem um micro clima próprio, assim como outras zonas da ilha. E o efeito de estufa faz-se notar por toda a freguesia.


----------



## Rog (4 Jul 2007 às 00:46)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Acho que os meus valores nao devem andar muito longe da realidade! Talvez um grau a mais. A própria freguesia onde vivo é muito mais quente que Ponta Delgada, principalmente o Aeroporto onde é bem mais fresco. Como disse hoje por exemplo aqui houve muito sol e na cidade nem por isso, ainda mais na zona do Aeroporto onde está o observatorio de meteorologia a humidade é sempre alta e faz muito mais frio. Aqui Santa Cruz da Lagoa ainda mais que fica junto da encosta sul da Montanha da Lagoa do Fogo, normalmente dos ventos de norte, tem um micro clima próprio, assim como outras zonas da ilha. E o efeito de estufa faz-se notar por toda a freguesia.



Então é provável que seja isso, porque a ilha pode ser pequena, mas tem espaço para vários micro-climas. Que o diga eu aqui na Madeira com temperaturas que de máxima em média não têm ultrapassado os 21ºC e o Funchal com 24 e 25ºC. 
A origem ai dessa microclima poderá ser idêntica à verificada no Funchal, também na vertente Sul e protegida pelas montanhas centrais da ilha.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2007 às 01:25)

Quem me dera morar em Amareleja, ao menos lá tinha sempre calorzinho no Verão e o Inverno ainda era mais frio.
Hoje saí da vila de Moscavide, onde estavam *26,0 ºC* (a marcar no carro).
Cheguei à Lourinhã e estavam *18,0 ºC*.
Estive lá até quase às 21h e a temperatura manteve-se constante, chegando até a subir para *22,0 ºC*.
À vinda para cá, a noite Moscavidense revelou-se mais fria (como é típico das amplitudes térmicas aqui do Leste de Lisboa). 
Em Moscavide estavam *17,0 ºC* às 21:30h.


----------



## Kraliv (4 Jul 2007 às 08:40)

Bom dia  


Vai ser mais um dia de céu limpinho com a temperatura a subir  mais um pouco

Mínima registada,*17,3ºC* *


Actual:
Temp. 20,6ºC
Humid. 73%
Pressão 1021hPa
Vento 9,3km/h NNW



*** Mínima mais alta dos últimos... 29 dias 



GOSTAM DE COISAS BONITAS?????   http://ruasfloridas.blogspot.com/


----------



## Rog (4 Jul 2007 às 09:09)

Boas, por aqui céu muito nublado, com os tradicionais aguaceiros fracos (0,9mm esta noite)
Agora: 16,5ºC; 96%H; 1025hpa
A min. 14,9ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jul 2007 às 10:29)

Bom dia! Aqui pela Lagoa o dia amanheceu bastante nublado, com nevoeiro a pairar sobre a Montanha da Lagoa do Fogo e alguma neblina sobre a cidade de Ponta Delgada. Registei a primeira noite tropical por aqui com uma minima de 20,6º. No entanto parece-me que o dia nao vai ser tao quente como o de ontem. Ás 8h30 estavam 21,2º. A minima foi registada ás 6h22min


----------



## Rog (4 Jul 2007 às 10:34)

Neste momento não chove, e sigo com 18,9ºC; e 92%H. 1025hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jul 2007 às 10:39)

Rog disse:


> Então é provável que seja isso, porque a ilha pode ser pequena, mas tem espaço para vários micro-climas. Que o diga eu aqui na Madeira com temperaturas que de máxima em média não têm ultrapassado os 21ºC e o Funchal com 24 e 25ºC.
> A origem ai dessa microclima poderá ser idêntica à verificada no Funchal, também na vertente Sul e protegida pelas montanhas centrais da ilha.



Pois é Rog, eu reparei que quando foi à Madeira na minha lua de mel, e foi nos finais de abril, inicios de maio de 2006, que no Funchal estava sempre muito quente e abafado e também na Ponta do Sol e por exemplo quando fui passear até Santana (Digo-te que adorei) , principalmente as casas tipicas, achei bem mais fresquinho e agradavel, assim como na Camacha, com bastante nevoeiro.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2007 às 11:12)

Previsão do estado do tempo - 04.07.2007


----------



## mocha (4 Jul 2007 às 12:20)

boa tarde, por aqui ceu limpo, agora e k vão ser elas,o calor a apertar, este fim de semana vou passa lo dentro de agua  
sigo com 25ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2007 às 12:27)

Isto ainda não é nada. Hoje vamos ter um dia perfeitamente dentro das médias normais para o mês.
Gostava era que a temperatura subisse muito mais, porque senão não vai ser um Verão muito quente. Verão é para ser Verão !
Pelo menos quanto ao dia de hoje já não nos podemos queixar. Céu limpo e agora algum calor, que pode chegar perto dos *30 ºC* durante a tarde.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (4 Jul 2007 às 12:55)

Boa tarde! Hoje está, de facto, um dia com algum calor mas nada de insuportável. Registo neste momento 29ºCe céu completamente limpo. Este ano está de facto a ser peculiar por esta paragens! Ainda não foi preciso ligar a ventoinha   (é que não gosto de AC!)
Ainda há pouco andei pela cidade a pé, durante algum tempo, e o calor suporta-se sem grande custo. A ver vamos o que aí vem... é que quando chegarem os 40ºC... ou mais... a coisa piora um bocado!!!


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2007 às 13:02)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Isto ainda não é nada. Hoje vamos ter um dia perfeitamente dentro das médias normais para o mês.
> Gostava era que a temperatura subisse muito mais, porque senão não vai ser um Verão muito quente. Verão é para ser Verão !
> Pelo menos quanto ao dia de hoje já não nos podemos queixar. Céu limpo e agora algum calor, que pode chegar perto dos *30 ºC* durante a tarde.



Desde o final da década de 80 que não se regista um Verão (Junho, Julho e Agosto) com anomalia negativa. Pode ser que seja este ano  

Por aqui sigo com céu limpo e 23,9ºC.
13,5ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Rogério Martins (4 Jul 2007 às 13:09)

Ola Pessoal!
Calor? Aonde ele anda? Ja ontem previam 27ºC em Lisboa e afinal so teve na casa dos 22ºC salvo erro e com o ceu muito nublado.. Enfim isto so visto!
Hj e que o dia mudou repentinamente..Agora calor calor que aí vem só mesmo para o interior... minha "terrinha" vai sofrer tanto jasus!   Leva com temperatura acima de 35ªC e já gozas Reguengos de Monsaraz!
hasta amigos!

Piscina Oceanica de Oeiras....chumbada por mim !!!..   Regrazinhas a mais! mas agradavel


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jul 2007 às 13:12)

Depois de um dia bem quente, hoje está bem mais fresco. Aqui na ribeira chã já caíu um pequeno chuvisco. Mas nada de especial


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2007 às 13:25)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Ola Pessoal!
> Calor? Aonde ele anda? Ja ontem previam 27ºC em Lisboa e afinal so teve na casa dos 22ºC salvo erro e com o ceu muito nublado.. Enfim isto so visto!
> Hj e que o dia mudou repentinamente..Agora calor calor que aí vem só mesmo para o interior... minha "terrinha" vai sofrer tanto jasus!   Leva com temperatura acima de 35ªC e já gozas Reguengos de Monsaraz!
> hasta amigos!
> ...



Pelo menos aqui ontem chegou-se aos 26 ºC !
Para hoje prevêm-se 25 ºC, mas quase de certeza vai estar acima do previsto !


----------



## Serrano (4 Jul 2007 às 14:13)

Algum vento pela Covilhã, com céu limpo e 25.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Kraliv (4 Jul 2007 às 14:48)

Boas,



Hoje está ligeiramente mais quente    e deverá chegar aos 31ºC; o vento não deve deixar subir mais, digo eu  

Actual:
Temp. 30,8ºC
Humid. 36%
Pressão 1020hPa
Vento Raj.max. 25,9km/h N




 




GOSTAM DE COISAS BONITAS  RUAS FLORIDAS 2007  http://ruasfloridas.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mago (4 Jul 2007 às 15:50)

Boa tarde,
Céu limpo, 25,5ºC, tempo quente com uma pequena brisa...


----------



## mocha (4 Jul 2007 às 16:46)

boas, tal como previsto cheguei aos 30ºC
as 14h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2007 às 16:48)

A temperatura, às 16h chegou aos *29,5 ºC*, mas agora estão *28,1 ºC*. O céu continua limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2007 às 18:16)

Aqui houve Nortada durante quase toda a tarde, mas não muito intensa.
Neste momento ainda estão *26,5 ºC*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jul 2007 às 19:15)

Boa tarde hoje o dia na Ilha de São Miguel foi bastante humido. No concelho da Lagoa, o clima variou entre o muito nublado a encoberto com chuviscos nas zonas montanhosas e na zona leste do concelho (Ribeira Chã) e apenas nublado com abertas aqui em Santa Cruz e no Rosário. Neste momento o sol brilha com bastante intensidade e agora atingiu-se o valor maximo do dia com 25,2º


Valores de hoje aqui na Lagoa: Min 20,8º Max -25,2º

Valor actual 25,2º


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2007 às 19:36)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 17,1 ºC (06h42); Temperatura máxima - 30,7 ºC (16h59).


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jul 2007 às 20:39)

Boas, por aqui continua o calor intenso pelo algarve com temperaturas muito acima da média hoje a estação Faro/Aeroporto registou 36,5ºC   e eu registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima:33,5ºC
Temperatura mínima:20,4ºC
Temperatura actual:32,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2007 às 21:29)

Por cá está a ficar uma noite ventosa. A temperatura está a descer consideravelmente e já se registam *17,8 ºC*.
O vento é moderado a forte.


----------



## João Esteves (4 Jul 2007 às 22:03)

Dia agradável por cá e quente na região do interior.
Bastante vento ao final da tarde.

Para amanhã e 6ª feira espera-se uma subida de temperatura significativa.
Será que o Verão vai chegar em força finalmente ?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jul 2007 às 22:29)

Boa noite. Aqui o inicio de noite, está nublado com abertas!

Temperatura actual - 21,9º Humidade 80%


----------



## Rog (4 Jul 2007 às 22:48)

Boas,
Por aqui 19,0ºC; céu nublado e aguaceiros fracos. Humidade 90%. 1026hpa
Máx. 23,2ºC
Min. 14,9ºC
H. Max. 97%
H. Min. 76%
Precipitação hoje acumulada até ao momento: 4,9mm


----------



## Rog (4 Jul 2007 às 22:50)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui continua o calor intenso pelo algarve com temperaturas muito acima da média hoje a estação Faro/Aeroporto registou 36,5ºC   e eu registei as seguintes temperaturas:
> 
> Temperatura Máxima:33,5ºC
> Temperatura mínima:20,4ºC
> Temperatura actual:32,8ºC



Bem, pelo menos a Faro o Verão já chegou. isso aí com Min tão altas e máx. já nos 36,5ºC no aeroporto


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jul 2007 às 23:23)

Olá pessoal! Estou um pouco ausente! Os exames e o emprego ocupam-me o tempo todo!   

Só para dizer que sigo com 15.8ºC e uma humidade de 52%... A pressão está alta! Nos 1020 Hpa! Aí vem a onda de calor! Alentejo amanha pode atingir os 37ºC!!!


----------



## Tiagofsky (5 Jul 2007 às 01:51)

Boas pessoal!Tb estou a renascer das cinzas!  Pelos vistos vem ai um bocadinho de calor para alguns...Por aqui pelo Porto parece que so vai aquecer ligeiramente mais do que o normal mas voltará ao fresco la para o fim de semana..Começo a sentir falta do Verao...


----------



## Kraliv (5 Jul 2007 às 08:46)

Bom dia...bom dia   


Hoje...está (vai fazer) por aqui calor   

Céu limpinho e temperatura mínima *18,8ºC* registada às 3.34h.



Dados das 8.30h:

Temp.25,1ºC
Humid. 39%
Pressão 1020hPa
Vewnto 16,2km/h





GOSTAM DE COISAS BONITAS   RUAS FLORIDAS 2007  http://ruasfloridas.blogspot.com/


----------



## Rogério Martins (5 Jul 2007 às 09:24)

Boas Pessoal
E hoje que o calor aperta!  30ºC estão previstos para Lisboa e parace que no interior sul vai ser ainda mais ! 
A nortada é que inda vai fazer das suas logo à tarde, tornando o ambiente aqui mais frescote!

Hasta!


----------



## mocha (5 Jul 2007 às 09:46)

venha essa nortada, pk com o calor k vai fazer hoje, vai saber que nem pato 23ºC as 9h


----------



## Rog (5 Jul 2007 às 09:48)

Boas, nestas ultimas semanas devo estar na região mais fresca de Portugal  e para manter este tempo fresco, hoje ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos (0,6mm esta noite). A temperatura actual está nos 18,3ºC e 92%H.
Até ao momento:
A máx : 18,7ºC
A min: 16,1ºC
Hum. min.: 92%
Hum. max.: 96%
1024hpa
precip.: 0,6mm

A acumulação total de precipitação ontem foi de 5,4mm.


----------



## Rogério Martins (5 Jul 2007 às 09:48)

mocha disse:


> venha essa nortada, pk com o calor k vai fazer hoje, vai saber que nem pato 23ºC as 9h



Tambe acho ..Mas esperemos que nao haja incendios porque depois isso em vez de ajudar torna-se o principal inimigo  

Em Lisboa vou com 21,1ºC --- segundo fonte do I.M.
Hasta!


----------



## mocha (5 Jul 2007 às 09:54)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Tambe acho ..Mas esperemos que nao haja incendios porque depois isso em vez de ajudar torna-se o principal inimigo
> 
> Em Lisboa vou com 21,1ºC --- segundo fonte do I.M.
> Hasta!



epá isso é k não,  
aqui ao lado a situação ontem teve critica:

*Espanha: três mil pessoas evacuadas*

Devido a um grande incêndio em Terragona. Fogos também já chegaram a França.

Um incêndio na provícia de Terragona (Espanha) e outro no distrito de Var (França) obrigaram esta quarta-feira à retirada de mais de três mil pessoas de habitações e oito parques de campismo, escreve a Lusa. 

Em Terragona, na Catalunha, três mil pessoas foram retiradas de cinco zonas residenciais e dois parques de campismo devido às chamas, que estão a ser combatidas por 28 unidades de bombeiros. 

Já em Var, no Sudeste de França, mil campistas foram obrigados a abandonar, como medida de precaução, seis parques localizados em Roquebrune-sur-Argens e Muy. 

Nesta região francesa, o incêndio já destruiu 150 hectares de floresta.

in Portugal Diário


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Jul 2007 às 10:11)

Bom dia amigos! Aqui pela Lagoa na ilha de São Miguel, o dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado, mas é interessante ver que no mar se encontra bastante nublado.

A minima foi de 19,1º. Apesar de as 8h30 ainda estarem 19,3º, já nos faz soar, pois a humidade está nos 85%, parece eu que estou quase no equador . Toma-se um banho, ja apetece outro.


----------



## Rog (5 Jul 2007 às 10:49)

Boas, por aqui depois de um inicio de manhã de aguaceiros fracos e algum nevoeiro, o sol agora espreita, e poderá mesmo manter-se durante o dia. 
A temperatura sobe já para os 20,1ºC aliados com os 87%H. 1024hpa


----------



## Rogério Martins (5 Jul 2007 às 10:50)

mocha disse:


> epá isso é k não,
> aqui ao lado a situação ontem teve critica:
> 
> *Espanha: três mil pessoas evacuadas*
> ...



Infelizmente soube de a pouco que nao Serra da Arrábida tambem ja houve um incendio...cerca de 10 hectares! 
Bem..logo veremos no que isto vai dar!


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2007 às 10:56)

Céu limpo e 20,3ºC.

Mínima de 12,4ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2007 às 11:46)

Por aqui, o calor já se vai sentindo pelo 3º dia consecutivo sigo com 27,3ºC e a mínima registei de 24,3ºC(uma verdadeira noite tropical por aqui no Algarve).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jul 2007 às 12:11)

Boa tarde a todos !
A noite foi fresca e um pouco ventosa, tendo-se registado uma temperatura mínima de cerca de *15,2 ºC*.
A tarde deve aquecer um pouco, devendo registar-se valores mais altos que os de ontem.
O céu está limpo e o vento está fraco, persistindo estabilidade.


----------



## Rog (5 Jul 2007 às 12:38)

boas, por aqui céu pouco nublado, 22,6ºC; 79%H e 1024hpa


----------



## Fernando_ (5 Jul 2007 às 13:51)

Boa tarde, por aqui céu limpo, *28º*
Temperatura ainda agradável, por causa do vento do NE, ontem a noite sopró a 40 km/h.
Mínima fresca para o mes de julho, *13.1º* (INM-Madrid)
No há ainda verao no norte de Espanha: mínima hoje em Vitoria, *5.9º*, Leao, *7.4º*, Burgos, *7º*...


----------



## Serrano (5 Jul 2007 às 13:59)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 29 graus na zona baixa da cidade, isto começa a aquecer...


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jul 2007 às 13:59)

Por aqui a minima foi de 16,5ºC às 6:29

Agora sigo com 32,4ºC - 24% HR - 1018 HPA

O vento esta de NE entre os 10 e 20 KM/H


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jul 2007 às 14:11)

Lisboa já está com *33 ºC* !


----------



## Kraliv (5 Jul 2007 às 14:46)

Boas,  




*33,9ºC* aqui pela _Ravessa_... mas, "inda vai mais longe"   




Gostam de Arenque crú??? Vai ser o meu lanche hoje.   

 













COISAS BONITAS  28 de Julho a 5 de Agosto    RUAS FLORIDAS 2007  http://ruasfloridas.blogspot.com/


----------



## jPdF (5 Jul 2007 às 15:08)

Coimbra 29.5ºC...o dia mais quente do mês até agora...a mínima também foi a mais baixa com 16.9ºC...


----------



## mocha (5 Jul 2007 às 15:23)

boas tardes, so me apetece é tomar duches naqueles chuveiros de rega da relva  
as 14h 33ºC


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jul 2007 às 16:58)

*já está quase nos 34,0 ºC*

Venham esses aguaceiros  e trovoadas  no fim de semana, especialmente para as regiões montanhosas do interior norte e centro.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jul 2007 às 17:04)

Boas,

A máxima de hoje:

34,0 ºC às 14:51


----------



## Rog (5 Jul 2007 às 17:44)

Boas, por aqui 1023hpa, 25,2ºC; 65%H; céu limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jul 2007 às 18:34)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá esteve muito calor ! A temperatura mínima registada foi de *15,2 ºC*, mas às 15:09h atingiu-se o pico do calor, registando-se *35,4 ºC*.
O céu continua limpo e o vento é fraco a moderado. Neste momento, ainda com *28,7 ºC*.


----------



## Rog (5 Jul 2007 às 19:23)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco.

Neste momento:
T: 22,9ºC
H: 70%
PO: 17ºC
P: 1023hpa

Hoje:
Tmax: 25,8ºC
Tmin: 16,1ºC
Hmax: 96%
Hmin: 64%
Prec: 0,6 mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Jul 2007 às 20:32)

Bom fim de tarde. Agora aqui céu  nublado mas ainda com abertas. Temperatura actual de 23,8º

Valores de hoje:
Tmax - 25º Tmin - 19,1º
Hmax - 84% Hmin - 71%

Não tenho a certeza, mas penso que hoje a minha estação foi a que teve a menor temperatura máxima das estações aqui dos colegas do forum.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2007 às 20:41)

Boas, por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo mas com alguma neblina efeitos do Levante que se faz sentir no algarve, hoje registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 30,5ºC
Temperatura mínima: 24,3ºC
Temperatura actual: 26,3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jul 2007 às 22:04)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 16,7 (06h13); Temperatura máxima - 33,4 ºC (16h39); Temperatura actual - 27,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1016 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jul 2007 às 22:19)

A liderança de hoje:

Lisboa afirmou-se na temperatura máxima !


_TEMPERATURA MÁXIMA:_

1  Beja (Portugal) 36.6 °C  
2  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 36.2 °C  
3  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 36.0 °C  
4  Moscavide 35.4 ºC
5  Montijo (Portugal) 33.8 °C  
6  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 33.6 °C  
7  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 33.1 °C  
8  Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 32.9 °C  
9  Portalegre (Portugal) 32.7 °C  
10  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 30.3 °C  



_TEMPERATURA MÍNIMA_

1  Braganca (Portugal) 11.7 °C  
2  Ovar / Maceda (Portugal) 13.0 °C  
3  Penhas Douradas (Portugal) 13.0 °C  
4  Monte Real (Portugal) 13.4 °C  
5  Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 13.4 °C  
6  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 14.2 °C  
7  Vila Real (Portugal) 14.8 °C  
8  Viseu (Portugal) 15.1 °C  
9  Moscavide 15.2 ºC
10  Porto / Pedras Rubras (Portugal) 15.2 °C 



_Observação:_ Todos os dados, exceptuando os de Moscavide, são do OGIMET.


----------



## João Esteves (5 Jul 2007 às 23:18)

Hoje foi um dia bastante quente.

Registei 31.9ºC aqui na Portela e 33.8ºC em Nisa. De qualquer modo ainda foi um dia com bastante vento, nomeadamente de tarde, embora a direcção dominante tenha sido alterada de NW para NE o que ajudou o aumento de temperatura.

Amanhã o dia deverá ser ainda mais quente.


----------



## Rog (5 Jul 2007 às 23:22)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo, 16,6ºC 55%H. 1023hpa.
Depois das nuvens do inicio da manha, até com alguns aguaceiros fracos, a tarde foi de sol.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Jul 2007 às 23:40)

Por aqui, agora noite bem agradavel com 21,5ºC


----------



## Rog (6 Jul 2007 às 00:39)

A situação nas últimas horas:






Visivel:





Infravermelho





Vapor de água:


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2007 às 00:39)

Dados do Instituto de Meteorologia às 16h00:

Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha) – 38,0 ºC
Portel (Oriola) – 37,1 ºC
Castro Verde (N.Corvo) – 36,3 ºC
Avis (Benavila) – 35,3 ºC
Elvas – 34,9 ºC
Estremoz – 34,8 ºC




Daniel_Vilao disse:


> A liderança de hoje:
> 
> Lisboa afirmou-se na temperatura máxima !
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jul 2007 às 00:52)

Gerofil disse:


> Dados do Instituto de Meteorologia às 16h00:
> 
> Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha) – 38,0 ºC
> Portel (Oriola) – 37,1 ºC
> ...



Obrigado pela correcção. É que, de facto, o OGIMET não coloca os dados de todas as estações.

Por cá, continua a noite tropical, mas com certeza a mínima não deverá ser tropical, porque, se for, a temperatura máxima será impressionante.
Temperatura actual de *21,1 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jul 2007 às 02:23)

Continuação de boa noite a todos !
Neste momento com *20,9 ºC*.


----------



## TigoStreets (6 Jul 2007 às 03:05)

Hoje na Covilhã, céu limpo, a minha estação atingiu os 30.4ºC, são agora 3 da manhã e a minha estação diz 17.1ºC, bastante calor. Aliás, Castelo Branco, juntamente com Guarda, Leiria, Santarém, Portalegre, Évora, Setúbal e Beja encontram-se em alerta amarelo devido às altas temperaturas.

Para dar uma noção de como as coisas estão agora...

Humidade - 39%
Vento - 8 km/h


----------



## Kraliv (6 Jul 2007 às 08:16)

Bom dia     


Mais do mesmo para hoje (inda bem que irá diminuir) tendo registado um temperatura mínima de *22,8ºC*



Dados actuais:
Temp. 27,4ºC
Humid. 41%
Pressão 1018hPa
Vento nulo






Vamos lá terminar mais uma semana


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2007 às 09:08)

Aqui por Estremoz, na minha estação, a temperatura não baixou dos 22,7 ºC (04h57) durante esta noite.


----------



## mocha (6 Jul 2007 às 09:18)

bom dia a todos, e desde já bom fim de semana a comunidade do forum 
por aqui ceu limpo e sigo com 25ºC. isto a tarde vai tar de fugir, tendo em conta a temp, alguns distritos com alerta amarelo.
eu quero é tar de molho


----------



## Rog (6 Jul 2007 às 10:11)

Bom dia, por aqui céu limpo. Temp. 18,4ºC; 85%H; 1021hpa
A temperatura mínima ficou-se pelos 13,3ºC. Hoje devo ter a temperatura mínima mais baixa por aqui no forum


----------



## Rog (6 Jul 2007 às 10:12)

Kraliv disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Mais do mesmo para hoje (inda bem que irá diminuir) tendo registado um temperatura mínima de *22,8ºC*
> 
> ...





Gerofil disse:


> Aqui por Estremoz, na minha estação, a temperatura não baixou dos 22,7 ºC (04h57) durante esta noite.



Bem, com essas temperaturas mínimas quem consegue dormir


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Jul 2007 às 11:05)

Bom dia! Aqui no Concelho da Lagoa, na Ilha de São Miguel, o dia amanheceu como os anteriores nublado com abertas. O sol por cá ja brilha com força e a humidade mantem-se elevada.

A minima registada esta noite foi de 19,1º.

Quando saí de casa ás 9h locais, a minha estação marcava 20,4º e 83% de humidade


----------



## Rog (6 Jul 2007 às 13:52)

Boas, por aqui 23,2ºC; e depois de uma manhã de ceu limpo começou a ficar nublado agora ao início da tarde.
66%H
1021hpa


----------



## Serrano (6 Jul 2007 às 13:57)

Na Covilhã o céu apresenta-se sem nuvens, com 29.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2007 às 14:03)

Céu sem nuvens e 28,9ºC.
Mínima de 16,0ºC.

Muito provavelmente o primeiro dia do ano com máxima superior a 30ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jul 2007 às 15:04)

Boas!

Chaves segue com 29ºC, a humidade está nos 31% e a pressão nos 1017 Hpa...

Por aqui sigo com 27.6ºC, a humidade nos 60% e a pressão nos 1015 Hpa...


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2007 às 15:14)

Estremoz = 35,6 ºC (15h12)

Alguém com tempo para registar as 10 temperaturas mais elevadas, de hora a hora, a partir dos dados do  Instituto de Meteorologia ?
(Registar a fonte, se faz favor; obrigado.)


----------



## mocha (6 Jul 2007 às 15:22)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz = 35,6 ºC (15h12)
> 
> Alguém com tempo para registar as 10 temperaturas mais elevadas, de hora a hora, a partir dos dados do  Instituto de Meteorologia ?
> (Registar a fonte, se faz favor; obrigado.)



 eu só vou tar por aqui mais 2h


----------



## Rog (6 Jul 2007 às 16:28)

Boas, por aqui céu muito nublado com nevoeiro ou neblina.
22,7ºC
71%H
1021hpa


----------



## Rogério Martins (6 Jul 2007 às 17:09)

Ola Pessoal! Mas que caloreira !! 
A pouco no carro da minha mae registavam-se 43ºC...isto ao SOL! Bem segundo o que o I.M nos indica  ás 12:00 em Benfica registavam-se 35ºC ...esta bueda frio isto nao e nada pah   
Agora segue-se com 32ºC isto em Lisboa às 14:00 UTC

Alguem me pode dizer qual foi a maxima atingida em Reguengos de Monsaraz ou noutra área que fique perto nesta terra?   

Hasta!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2007 às 17:09)

Estremoz (dados actuais): Temperatura - 37,0 ºC (Máxima de 37,1 ºC às 17h00); Pressão atmosférica - 10013 hPa (em queda); Céu parcialmente nublado (cerca de 1/8).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jul 2007 às 17:32)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Ola Pessoal! Mas que caloreira !!
> A pouco no carro da minha mae registavam-se 43ºC...isto ao SOL! Bem segundo o que o I.M nos indica  ás 12:00 em Benfica registavam-se 35ºC ...esta bueda frio isto nao e nada pah
> Agora segue-se com 32ºC isto em Lisboa às 14:00 UTC
> 
> ...




A estação meteorológica mais próxima de Reguengos de Monsaraz (Portel  a mais de 20 km de distância) e homologada pelo I.M. registou, às 16h, uma temperatura de *37,4 ºC*, que provavelmente terá sido a temperatura máxima.

Quanto ao estado de tempo por Moscavide, pode dizer-se que foi uma noite e um dia bastante quentes, tendo-se registado uma temperatura mínima de *18,9 ºC* e uma máxima de *36,4 ºC*.
O céu continua limpo e o vento fraco, sendo a temperatura de *32,5 ºC*.

Quando acordei, às 8h, já estavam *24,7 ºC* !


----------



## Rog (6 Jul 2007 às 18:24)

Boas, por aqui 23,3ºC e 67%H. 1020hpa céu nublado e algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2007 às 18:57)

Temperaturas às 17h00:

Avis (Benavila) - 37,9 ºC; Amareleja - 37,5 ºC; Elvas - 37,1 ºC; Alvega - 36,4 ºC; Estremoz - 36,3 º C; Portel (Oriola) - 35,9 ºC; Mértola (Vale Formoso) - 35,9 ºC ... Cabeceiras de Basto - 34,5 ºC ... Aveiro (Universidade) - 20,9 ºC; Cabo Raso - 18,6 ºC; Cabo Carvoeiro - 18,2 ºC.

Fonte: INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2007 às 19:30)

Tarde tipicamente de Verão no Alentejo (fotos desta tarde):

*Arredores de Estremoz, com a Serra d`Ossa ao fundo* (do lado de lá está o Kraliv)






*Arredores dos Arcos, entre Estremoz e Borba* (no lado direito da fotografia nota-se que a mesma foi tirada por detrás de um vidro)






*Entre Pardais e Alandroal, com vista para o lado de Espanha* (nebulosidade de evolução)


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2007 às 19:47)

Boas, por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo mas com neblina devido ao levante, mas a temperatura  desceu hoje consideravelmente em relação aos outros dias.

Temperatura Máxima: 29,9ºC
Temperatura mínima: 20,4ºC
Temperatura actual: 25,3ºC

Viva o vento de leste que põe o país em brasa e alivia um bocado no algarve  e bom fim de semana malta


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Jul 2007 às 21:02)

Boa tarde! Hoje aqui o dia foi de céu nublado com boas abertas, que insidiram mais sobre a cidade de Ponta Delgada e a vila da Lagoa. No resto o céu esteve um pouco mais nublado.

Valor actual 23,9º e 73% de humidade

Valores de hoje:
Tmin - 19,1º  Tmax - 26,5º
Hmin - 72% Hmax- 83%


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jul 2007 às 23:10)

Olá amigos!

Já subi de categoria no Forum!!! Já sou Nimbostratus!!!

Por aqui a noite segue fresca! Já desci até aos 18ºC... Humidade: 58% Pressão: 1015 Hpa...

*Chaves:* Max de hoje: 33.2ºC
Situação (22 Horas): Temp: 26ºC Pressão: 1015 Hpa Humidade 53%


----------



## TigoStreets (6 Jul 2007 às 23:57)

Fresca é tudo menos esta noite...É quase meia-noite e as temperaturas ainda acima dos 20ºC aqui na Covilhã...será que teremos noite tropical?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jul 2007 às 00:41)

Boa noite! Agora aqui na Lagoa, céu muito nublado e noite tropical com 21,3º


----------



## squidward (7 Jul 2007 às 01:25)

Por acaso aqui ta um ventinho fresco 

Céu limpo e com 17ºC


----------



## Mago (7 Jul 2007 às 03:16)

Chegou o verãooooo!
Por aqui máxima de 32,8ºC, a esta hora ainda estão 23ºC
Rica noite.....
pressão baixou para os 1018hpa
Céu limpo


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2007 às 08:34)

Céu limpo e 25,1ºC.
Mínima de 15,5ºC.

Extremos de ontem:16,0ºC / 30,8ºC


----------



## Rog (7 Jul 2007 às 09:23)

Bom dia, por aqui 18,4ºC; 89%H; 1019hpa e aguaceiros fracos.
A precipitação durante a noite até ao momento foi de 2,9mm
A Mín. hoje foi de 17,3ºC

Dados de ontem:
max.:25,6ºC
min.:13,3ºC


----------



## Rog (7 Jul 2007 às 12:07)

Boas, por aqui aguaceiros fracos, com 19,7ºC e 86%H.
A precipitação hoje acumulada até ao momento: 3,5mm
A temperatura já chegou hoje aos 20,3ºC


----------



## Rog (7 Jul 2007 às 14:29)

boa tarde, por aqui mantêm-se os aguaceiros fracos, 19,3ºC; 87%H e 1020hpa.
A precipitação acumulada está já nos 7,2mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jul 2007 às 15:06)

Boa tarde a todos !
Hoje está ser um dia mais fresco, estando, às 15h, *31,2 ºC* de temperatura.
Recordo que a temperatura máxima de ontem foi de *36,4 ºC*.
O vento está moderado, com rajadas por vezes fortes.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2007 às 15:18)

Hoje "sente-se" o ambiente mais fresco, devido à presença do vento e possível maior humidade. Mas as temperaturas rondam os 35 ºC no Alentejo Central.
Ao contrário de ontem, o céu hoje está limpo.
Ficam aqui as fotos tiradas no Alandroal, ao final da tarde de ontem (20h00).
















Fonte da última imagem: WeatherOnline


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jul 2007 às 15:39)

Boa tarde. Dia quente aqui na Lagoa, com a temperatura a marcar na minha estação 26,9º e apenas 59% de humidade. A minima foi de 19,6º


----------



## Vince (7 Jul 2007 às 16:24)

Gerofil disse:


> Hoje "sente-se" o ambiente mais fresco, devido à presença do vento e possível maior humidade. Mas as temperaturas rondam os 35 ºC no Alentejo Central.
> Ao contrário de ontem, o céu hoje está limpo.
> Ficam aqui as fotos tiradas no Alandroal, ao final da tarde de ontem (20h00).
> 
> ...



Fantásticas !! Merecem ir para o tópico das imagens e não ficarem apenas aqui no seguimento.
Isso foram umas células ontem em Espanha não é ? Hoje o cenário poderá repetir-se. 

BTW, bela terra. Foi aí no Alandroal que aqui há uns 3 anos comi o melhor cozido da minha vida (e já provei muitos...) um cozido de grão à alentejana no restaurante "A Maria".


----------



## Brigantia (7 Jul 2007 às 16:47)

No centro da PI já é possível ver alguma animação...


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2007 às 16:57)

*Parece que vamos ter uma tarde bastante animada nas regiões do norte e centro.*

Link: imagem de satélite das 16h00


----------



## mocha (7 Jul 2007 às 17:11)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz = 35,6 ºC (15h12)
> 
> Alguém com tempo para registar as 10 temperaturas mais elevadas, de hora a hora, a partir dos dados do  Instituto de Meteorologia ?
> (Registar a fonte, se faz favor; obrigado.)



Aqui ficam os registos de ontem das estaçoes, as 13h, 14h e 15h, do Instituto Meteorologia.


                                       13h       14h        15h

Observação para: Minho e Douro Litoral			
Monção (Valinha)	             30,8	32          31,7
Lamas de Mouro (P.Ribeiro)	25,3	25,2	25,1
V.N.Cerveira (Aeródromo)	29,6	30,2	29,6
Viana Castelo/Chafé	23,3	23,1	24,5
Ponte de Lima	             31,7       31,7       32
Braga (Merelim)	             31,9	32,6	---
Cabeceiras de Basto	33,4	33,8	34
Penafiel	                          32,3	33,6	32,9

Observação para: Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro			
Vila Real	                          30,1	31,5	32,2
Bragança              	29,3	29,7	30,7
Montalegre	             26,1	26,8	27,6
Chaves (Aeródromo)	31,2	32	33,5
Cabril	                          30,3	31,3	31,9
Mirandela	                          33,4	34,2	35,5
Macedo de Cavaleiros          30,8	31,5	32,3
Miranda do Douro	             ---	---	---
Mogadouro	             29,1	29,9	30,3
Carrazêda de Ansiães	29,3	30,5	31,1
Moncorvo	             33,8	34,4	34,2

Observação para: Grande Porto			
Porto (P.Rubras)	             25	24,1	23,4

Observação para: Beira Litoral, Estremadura e Ribatejo			
Cabo Carvoeiro	             17,9	18,5	18,4
Coimbra (Aeródromo)	28,8	29,3	29,2
Arouca	                          ---	---	---
Aveiro (Universidade)	21,9	21,2	20,8
Anadia	                          29,6	30,8	29,4
Figueira da Foz (Vila Verde)	24,5	24	23,3
Ansião	                          30,8	30,2	30,1
Tomar (Valdonas)	             34,9	34,3	33,9
Alcobaça	                          24,4	26,1	24,5
Rio Maior	                          ---	---	---
Santarém (Fonte Boa)	31,2	30,6	29,2
Torres Vedras (Dois Portos)	27	25,6	25
Coruche                      	35,7	37,1	36
Alvega	                          36,8	---	38,4
Leiria	                          27,8	28,3	28,3

Observação para: Grande Lisboa			
Lisboa (Geofísico)	            31,8	31,9	31,1
Lisboa (G.Coutinho)	---	32,1	30,5
Cabo Raso	             ---	---	18,6
Barreiro (Lavradio)	             31,8	31,6	30,9
Almada (P.Rainha)	             24,9	26,6	29,4
Setúbal	                          29,6	29,9	30

Observação para: Beira Interior			
Viseu (Aeródromo)	             30,3	30,9	31,1
Penhas Douradas	             24,6	24,9	24,8
Castelo Branco	             33,2	34,3	35
Moimenta da Beira	             31,9	32	32,1
Trancoso (Bandarra)	28,8	29,2	30,6
Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo   30,8	31,3	32,8
Guarda	                          ---	29,2	28,6
Nelas	                          ---	---	33,5
Pampilhosa da Serra (Fajão)	29,5	30,6	29,9
Covilhã (Aeródromo)	33,5	34,6	---
Lousã (Aeródromo) 	31,9	32	32,2
Sabugal (Martim Rei)	29,9	30,6	31,4
Zebreira	                         34,2	---	35,4
Proença-a-Nova (P.Moitas)	---	35	34,8

Observação para: Alentejo			
Sines	                          27,7	24,9	23,9
Évora (Aeródromo) 	34,2	35,4	35,9
Beja	                          33,6	34,9	35,2
Portalegre	             33,9	34,9	34,5
Odemira (S.Teotónio)	28,7	28	26,5
Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha)	33,3	34,7	33,6
Alvalade	                          31,7	32,2	31,8
Avis (Benavila)	             36,3	37	37,5
Elvas	                          34,7	35,8	36,3
Estremoz	                          35,2	36,2	36,9
Portel (Oriola)	             34,8	35,4	37,4
Amareleja	             34,8	36,3	36,7
Mértola (Vale Formoso)	34,9	36,3	36,2
Castro Verde (N.Corvo)	36,3	36,2	35,4
Almodôvar (Cerro Negro)	---	---	---

Observação para: Algarve			
Sagres	                          28,2	27,6	26,4
Faro (Aeroporto)	             30	26,7	26,1
Aljezur	                          ---	---	---
Alcoutim (Mart.Longo)	---	---	34,4
Castro Marim (RN Sapal)	30,5	29,6	28,9
S.B. Alportel	             32,1	30,9	30,8
Portimão (Aeródromo)	29,1	28,9	28,3

Observação para: Arquipélago da Madeira			
Funchal	                          23,4	24,3	24
Porto Santo	             23,7	22,2	22,1
Santana                       	23,7	24,5	23,1
Areeiro                    	---	---	---
Ponta do Sol	             25,3	25,4	25,8
Calheta	                          23,7	24,6	25,1

Observação para: Arquipélago dos Açores			
Flores (Aeródromo)	             19,7	19,9	19,4
Corvo (Aeródromo)	             18,9	18,9	18,9
Horta	                          22,6	23,4	22,5
Angra do Heroísmo	             22,5	22,1	22,4
P. Delgada (Aeroporto)	22,5	22,6	22,2
Santa Maria (Aeroporto)	23,4	23,3	24,1
Graciosa (Aeródromo)	23,9	23,9	22,7
Pico (Aeródromo)          	25,7	25,4	24,7
Nordeste	                          22	21,1	20,7


----------



## Rog (7 Jul 2007 às 17:29)

Boas, por aqui 18,8ºC; 88%H e 1020hpa. 
Alguns aguaceiros fracos.
Precipitação acum. 8,3mm


----------



## Rog (7 Jul 2007 às 17:34)

mocha disse:


> Aqui ficam os registos de ontem das estaçoes, as 13h, 14h e 15h, do Instituto Meteorologia.
> 
> 
> 13h       14h        15h
> ...



Bem isto ainda deu um bocado de trabalho mocha, permite uma comparação mais real do que se passa pelo país à mesma hora e a sua evolução. 
Destaquei os dados do meu concelho, claro está  por aqui ainda cheguei a uma máxima de 25,6ºC ontem


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jul 2007 às 17:34)

Boa tarde a temperatura por aqui já está estabelizada nos 27,8º desde as 15h30min talvez seja a máxima do dia. Aqui em Santa Cruz faz-se sentir o efeito de estufa devido ao local onde a freguesia se insere.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2007 às 17:35)

Bom trabalho; obrigado. Só um pequeno acerto nas horas (penso que são mais 60 minutos - hora de Verão em Portugal Continental).



mocha disse:


> Aqui ficam os registos de ontem das estaçoes, as 13h, 14h e 15h, do Instituto Meteorologia.
> 
> 
> 13h       14h        15h
> ...


----------



## Rog (7 Jul 2007 às 17:35)

Gerofil disse:


> Hoje "sente-se" o ambiente mais fresco, devido à presença do vento e possível maior humidade. Mas as temperaturas rondam os 35 ºC no Alentejo Central.
> Ao contrário de ontem, o céu hoje está limpo.
> Ficam aqui as fotos tiradas no Alandroal, ao final da tarde de ontem (20h00).
> 
> ...



Exelentes fotos  deve ter dado uma boa trovoada!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jul 2007 às 17:37)

Rog disse:


> Boas, por aqui 18,8ºC; 88%H e 1020hpa.
> Alguns aguaceiros fracos.
> Precipitação acum. 8,3mm



Amigo Rog preciso de fazer-te uma pergunta. A tua estação meteorologica indica o valor da pressão ou és tu que calculas?


----------



## mocha (7 Jul 2007 às 17:38)

Rog disse:


> Bem isto ainda deu um bocado de trabalho mocha, permite uma comparação mais real do que se passa pelo país à mesma hora e a sua evolução.
> Destaquei os dados do meu concelho, claro está  por aqui ainda cheguei a uma máxima de 25,6ºC ontem




ainda deu um bocado de trabalho, mas como se custuma dizer kem corre por gosto nao cansa,   apesar de quando postei não apareceu da maneira k eu queria.
mas aí está o resultado de algumas horas de trabalhinho  
destaque pra temp mais alta registada as 15h em Alvega 38,4ºC, bateu a amarleja


----------



## Rog (7 Jul 2007 às 17:41)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Amigo Rog preciso de fazer-te uma pergunta. A tua estação meteorologica indica o valor da pressão ou és tu que calculas?



A minha estação indica o valor da pressão atmosférica. 
Já utilizei tb um barometro analógico, mas actualmente é o que está na estação digital.
O valor que costumo calcular é do ponto de orvalho.
Neste momento com 19ºC e 86% o PO está a 16,7ºC


----------



## mocha (7 Jul 2007 às 17:42)

Gerofil disse:


> Bom trabalho; obrigado. Só um pequeno acerto nas horas (penso que são mais 60 minutos - hora de Verão em Portugal Continental).



 bem agora confundi me, mas penso k as horas estão bem, pelo menos era o k indicava no site do IM


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2007 às 17:44)

Sim, mas já dentro de Espanha (Almendralejo, na província de Badajoz, segundo o Fórum de Seguimento do Sul, no Meteored).



Rog disse:


> Exelentes fotos  deve ter dado uma boa trovoada!!


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2007 às 17:46)

Em Portugal Continental, a hora de Verão é mais 60 minutos relativamente à hora UTC.
Por hoje estou de saída; volto aqui ao Fórum amanha. Óptimo fim de semana.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jul 2007 às 17:53)

Rog disse:


> A minha estação indica o valor da pressão atmosférica.
> Já utilizei tb um barometro analógico, mas actualmente é o que está na estação digital.
> O valor que costumo calcular é do ponto de orvalho.
> Neste momento com 19ºC e 86% o PO está a 16,7ºC



Obrigado! Já agora como se calcula o ponto de orvalho? 

Aqui céu pouco nublado e a temperatura a manter-se nos 27,8º e 53% de humidade.


----------



## Rog (7 Jul 2007 às 18:06)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Obrigado! Já agora como se calcula o ponto de orvalho?
> 
> Aqui céu pouco nublado e a temperatura a manter-se nos 27,8º e 53% de humidade.



Digamos que há contas mais fáceis de fazer... 
a wikipedia sugere:






mas há outras fórmulas: http://jpproenca.planetaclix.pt/Meteorologia/Orvalho.htm

Ou de um forma muito mais simples utilizar um programa que calcula o PO
Aqui fica o endereço para download http://www.dirfile.com/siteredirect...steme.de/dlcounter/count.php?id=climecalc.zip


----------



## Mago (7 Jul 2007 às 18:55)

Boa tarde
Dia Mais quente do ano registado na minha estação meteorológica, máxima de 34,5ºC
O dia esteve quente, e abafado na parte da tarde....
Espero que daqui a uma semana esteja assim para desfrutar este calor na praia de férias....

Agora estão ainda 28,7ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2007 às 20:38)

boas, por aqui céu limpo e as temperaturas registaram uma pequena descida das temperaturas e já não foi noite tropical, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 28,8ºC
Temperatura mínima: 19,0ºC
Temperatura actual: 25,8ºC

mas que mínimas: Castelo Branco (Portugal) 23.7 °C   
                 Portalegre (Portugal) 25.0 °C


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jul 2007 às 21:02)

Por aqui o céu mantém-se pouco nublado.

Temperatura actual 23,4º Humidade 59%

Ponta Delgada actual (Segundo o CLIMAAT) 21,6º Humidade 76%


----------



## Rog (7 Jul 2007 às 22:01)

Boas, por aqui 18ºC; 89%H; 1021hpa
Precipitação acumulada: 8,5mm
Céu muito nublado


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2007 às 22:18)

Algumas nuvens altas e 22,2ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 15,5ºC / 30,9ºC


----------



## Fil (7 Jul 2007 às 22:30)

Ora boas, por cá um dia quente como em todo o país, mas aqui em minha casa ainda não foi desta que a temperatura atingiu os 30ºC  A máxima hoje foi de 29,0ºC e a mínima de 17,9ºC. Ontem tive a máxima do ano com 29,2ºC. Agora estou com 20,7ºC, 44% e 1021 hPa e céu limpo (excepto pelas nuvens altas).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jul 2007 às 22:46)

Agora inicio de noite calmo, com poucas nuvens aqui na Lagoa. Mas a nublosidade começou a aumentar

Temperatura actual 23,0º Humidade 63%.


----------



## TigoStreets (7 Jul 2007 às 23:21)

Agora na Covilhã, apenas algumas nuvens, no entanto, ainda tivemos isto pela tarde: 





Agora...

21ºC;
38% de Humidade Relativa
Vento de WNW a 18 km/h


----------



## Rog (7 Jul 2007 às 23:32)

Interessante foto TigoStreets 





Temos fotografo

(Já consegues ver mocha  )


----------



## mocha (7 Jul 2007 às 23:34)

eu não consigo ver

photocache209.flickr.re2 : 404


----------



## Rog (7 Jul 2007 às 23:44)

Por aqui 17,6ºC
91%H e 1022hpa. Céu nublado.

Resumo de hoje:
Max. 20,5ºC
Min. 17,2ºC

Humidade:
Max. 91%
Min. 78%

Precipitação: 8,7mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jul 2007 às 23:53)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá o dia foi quente, chegando a temperatura, depois das 15h, aos *31,3 ºC* em Moscavide (registados na estação).
De seguida fui para Setúbal. Já perto da cidade, o carro registava uma temperatura exterior de *33,0 ºC* e quando cheguei ao centro marcava *32,5 ºC*, portanto, bastante calor.
Neste momento, a temperatura é de *16,9 ºC* em Moscavide (registados na estação).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jul 2007 às 01:26)

Boas Noites! Eu fui ao *Friends Live Earth Lisbon 2007*! Foi um espectáculo à altura da pequenez do nosso país! Valeu pelos Xutos! Fiquei triste por ver o Pav. Atlântico nem a 1/5 da capacidade oferecida! Realmente se este for o indicador da consciencia dos Lisboetas! Ainda há mto trabalho a fazer!!! Muito mesmo! 

Temp: 17.9ºC
Humidade: 54%
Pressão: 1017 Hpa!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jul 2007 às 02:30)

Continua a descida da temperatura, como é natural por aqui: as grandes amplitudes térmicas.
Temperatura actual de *16,1 ºC*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Jul 2007 às 11:58)

Bom a dia a todos! Por aqui o Domingo acordou com sol e calor, mas neste momento o céu está a começar a tornar-se muito nublado. Hoje o vento sopra de sul. 

A temperatura mínima ficou-se pelos 18,2º. Neste momento sigo com 21,2º e 76% de humidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jul 2007 às 13:46)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá o dia está a ser quente, mas não muito.
Actualmente, a temperatura é de *29,0 ºC*, sendo que perto das 3h da manhã estavam *16,1 ºC*.
Ainda deve aquecer um pouco mais.


----------



## Rog (8 Jul 2007 às 13:53)

Boas, por aqui 19,9ºC; céu nublado 75%H e 1024hpa


----------



## Rog (8 Jul 2007 às 13:56)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas Noites! Eu fui ao *Friends Live Earth Lisbon 2007*! Foi um espectáculo à altura da pequenez do nosso país! Valeu pelos Xutos! Fiquei triste por ver o Pav. Atlântico nem a 1/5 da capacidade oferecida! Realmente se este for o indicador da consciencia dos Lisboetas! Ainda há mto trabalho a fazer!!! Muito mesmo!
> 
> Temp: 17.9ºC
> Humidade: 54%
> Pressão: 1017 Hpa!



A razão disso ocorrer talvez seja dos dois eventos ocorrerem ao mesmo tempo, os das 7 maravilhas e o Live Earth.


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jul 2007 às 16:52)

Hoje dia mais fresco que ontem, neste momento 24,2ºC.


----------



## Rog (8 Jul 2007 às 17:13)

Boas, por aqui 21,5ºC ceu nublado com abertas. 64%H
a mín. hoje foi de 16ºC


----------



## Fil (8 Jul 2007 às 18:33)

Brigantia disse:


> Hoje dia mais fresco que ontem, neste momentos 24,2ºC.



Bem mais fresco! O vento deve ter ajudado a segurar a máxima. Em minha casa foi de 24,5ºC, com mínima de 14,2ºC.

Agora tenho 23,0ºC, 24% e 1022 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jul 2007 às 18:51)

Boa tarde !
Hoje foi um dia com algum calor, mas nada de muito especial, estando perfeitamente dentro da norma para a época.
A temperatura máxima registada foi de *28,6 ºC* na estação, pouco depois das 16 h, e *29,0 ºC* no termómetro.
Há que salientar que a tarde está a ser bastante ventosa.
Se por acaso filmar alguma coisa, irei colocar aqui.


----------



## Rog (8 Jul 2007 às 20:32)

Por aqui céu muito nublado com abertas, 20,3ºC; 70%H; 1024hpa

A situação no Atlântico:






A precipitação hoje pela manhã no globo: http://aycu17.webshots.com/image/21176/2001509746384472449_rs.jpg


----------



## Rogério Martins (8 Jul 2007 às 20:43)

Nao sei se ja repararam mas em faro as 18:00 UTC registava 35ºC  e agora as 20:30 segundo informação dum colega aqui nosso registava 34ºC
A temperatura anda doida 

Por aqui continua-se com vento forte que por vezes as rajadas sao bastante intensas!


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jul 2007 às 21:07)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Nao sei se ja repararam mas em faro as 18:00 UTC registava 35ºC  e agora as 20:30 segundo informação dum colega aqui nosso registava 34ºC
> A temperatura anda doida
> 
> Por aqui continua-se com vento forte que por vezes as rajadas sao bastante intensas!




Segundo o OGIMET a máxima de Faro foi de 36,4ºC, tendo sido hoje a cidade  que registou a temperatura mais alta em Portugal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2007 às 21:27)

Boas, por aqui está um autêntico braseiro só faltava o frango para assar não precisa de lume com o vento (bafo) quente que se fazia sentir até na praia custava a estar às 18 horas   ontem à noite às 2h30m registava 25,3ºC    quero o meu inverno, hoje registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 36,1ºC (mais alta de 2007) 
Temperatura mínima: 20,8ºC
Temperatura actual: 29,9ºC


----------



## Zoelae (8 Jul 2007 às 21:43)

É estranho, a temperatura em Faro começou a subir de forma brutal a partir das 16h (30ºC) para o máximo do dia às 17h dos tais 36,4ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Jul 2007 às 22:26)

Boa noite! Aqui em São Miguel , o dia foi de inicio de céu pouco nublado mas depois tornou-se muito nublado. Nas Furnas chegou mesmo a cair aguaceiros fracos. Aqui na Lagoa não chuveu mas o céu durante a tarde esteve muito nublado embora o sol aparece-se entre as nuvens.
Actualmente noite de céu muito nublado e 21,9º

Valores de Hoje:

Min - 18,2º

Max - 24,2º 

Hmin - 67%
Hmax - 78%


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2007 às 22:35)

É verdade, já é a 3ª vez este mês que isto acontece a temperatura sobe brutalmente cerca de 6ªC a 8ªC  em 1 hora e sempre a partir das 17 horas dado que o relógio tem mais uma hora do que tem o instituto de meteorologia no site, quando faz-se sentir o vento de noroeste-norte. alguém sabe porque acontece este fenómeno aqui entre Faro e Olhão, é muito estranho ontem à noite a minha estação marcava cerca da 00h30m cerca de 21ºC e cerca das 2h30m marcava 25,3ºC    , isto anda tudo doido aqui no algarve com estas temperaturas e a água do mar está mais fria do que o ano passado cerca de -2ºC.


----------



## mocha (8 Jul 2007 às 22:35)

Rog disse:


> Interessante foto TigoStreets
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja consigo ver sim senhor  bela foto.
bem ta realmente mt vento neste fim de fim de semana, esta tarde fui até ao meco e apanhei o valente escaldão por causa desta maldita ventania, nem o protector me valeu, neste momento sigo com 19ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2007 às 22:40)

por aqui, ainda sigo com 28,7ºC    e uma forte nortada amanhã isto ainda vai aquecer mais, amanhã vou fazer torradas em cima do capot do carro


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2007 às 23:05)

Olá ao Meteopt (agora mais giro!!!). Em Estremoz, a noite passada a temperatura mínima foi de 14,9 ºC (04h01); agora estão 19,7 ºC.





copyright © 2007 IM


Alguma explicação para o que ocorreu em Faro ? (30,0 ºC às 17h00, quase 37,0 ºC às 18h00). Alguma mudança na direcção do vento ou algum erro de leitura na estação ?


----------



## TigoStreets (8 Jul 2007 às 23:16)

Bem, aqui o dia não foi tão quente como ontem...a temperatura máxima atingiu os 31ºC.

Por agora...

22ºC
Humidade Relativa: 69%
Ventos de NW a 14 km/h


----------



## Fil (9 Jul 2007 às 00:32)

Às 22h, 29,5ºC em Faro e 17,7ºC em Sagres  

Aqui desde a temperatura tem descido a bom ritmo até há uma hora atrás em que quase estancou. Neste momento tenho 14,6ºC, 47% e 1025 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2007 às 01:48)

Boa noite !
Por cá está uma noite fresca e ventosa, com *14,7 ºC* neste momento.


----------



## Rogério Martins (9 Jul 2007 às 07:42)

Boas Pessoal!
Foi accionado o alerta amarelo para os distritos do litoral e do interior isto devido ao vento em que a rajada maxima será de 75km/h. E de salientar que no Distrito de Faro também se encontra em alerta amarelo nao so devido ao vento forte mas sim à persistência da temperatura máxima elevada! E desta que os Algarvios vão assar 

Fiquem bem pessoal!


----------



## Kraliv (9 Jul 2007 às 08:24)

Bom dia,


Céu limpo neste momento aqui pela _Ravessa_ e a temperatura mínima foi de *13,5ºC*.

Ontem o dia esteve ligeiramente mais fresco com a temperatura máxima a não ir além dos *33,2ºC*.


Actual:
Temp. 19.3ºC
Humid. 57%
Pressão 1020hPa
Vento 12,6km/h N



Falta só esta semana...depois...FÉRIAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rog (9 Jul 2007 às 10:14)

Boas, por aqui 17,6ºC; 85%H; 1025hpa
Céu nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos. Precipitação acumulada de 2mm.
A min. foi de 16ºC.


----------



## mocha (9 Jul 2007 às 10:37)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu limpo, vento moderado com algumas rajadas, neste momento 20ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Jul 2007 às 10:55)

Bom dia! Hoje aqui é um autentico dia de verão, com o céu nesta manhã a apresentar-se praticamente limpo ou pouco nublado na Lagoa e em Ponta Delgada (sitios onde hoje ja estive). Aqui na Ribeira Chã, no extremo leste do concelho da Lagoa, o céu tem mais nuvens mas nada que impessa uma ida á praia e o uso de um protector solar forte.

Temperatura minima registada 17,2º


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2007 às 13:08)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá ao Meteopt (agora mais giro!!!). Em Estremoz, a noite passada a temperatura mínima foi de 14,9 ºC (04h01); agora estão 19,7 ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas, Gerofil erro de leitura penso que não eu estava na praia e sentia-se um ar quente, penso que a explicação seja esta o vento durante a tarde começa de sudoeste na parte do sotavento algarvio (Faro) que mantém a temperatura mais ou menos sem grandes alterações, mas depois a partir das 17 horas normalmente o vento muda para noroeste ou norte como ontem  e a  temperatura sofre essa brusca subida de 6ºC a 8ºC, vamos ver mas hoje existe também forte possibilidade de isso acontecer, mas a estação meteorológica de São Brás de Alportel que fica a cerca de 15 kms a norte de Faro e a 20 Kms de Olhão estava cerca das 15 horas 34ºC o que pode trazer esse calor até ao litoral algarvio quando muda o vento para noroeste ou norte, mas gostava de ouvir outras opiniões dos membros deste forum para que este fenómeno não habitual aconteça em Faro    

Agora sigo com 27,4ºC, à noitinha trago mais novidades.


----------



## Fil (9 Jul 2007 às 13:33)

Boas, dia bem fresquinho hoje, quem diria que estamos em julho! A máxima em minha casa ainda só chegou aos 20,8ºC com céu limpo! Neste momento tenho 20,6ºC, 1027 hPa e 25% com um ponto de orvalho de -0,1ºC! Só para comparação, no mesmo dia do ano passado a minha máxima foi de 32,4ºC


----------



## Nuno (9 Jul 2007 às 13:34)

Boas pessoal   Era so pa dizer que fui para o algarve na quinta feira i tive la ate Domingo ! Tive tbm com o nosso amigo Miguel a ver as beldades na praia  Normalmente acontecia uma coisa estranha supostamente o calor deia ser mais forte da parte da tarde mas ñ, o calor era mais forte da parte da mnha era 9 h da mnha ja tinha 29ªC e xegava aos 30ºc perto das 13 h e um bafo quente que ñ se podia ! Xegava as 14 h , 15 h vinha uma brisa vinda do mar que arrefecia logo,sentia.se lg que estava mais fresco, esteve assim quinta,sexta,sabado mas no domingo foi o dia mais quente pelo menos foi o que eu senti e as temperaturas o mesmo demonstraram ! Eram 10 h ja estava 30ºc em armaçao de pera que foi onde eu fiquei instalado   Um calor seco insuportavel que ate fazia fiquar mal diposto ! Calor mediterranico  Quando era 11 h segui em direçao a Vila rela de santo Antonio ate a praia de monto gordo, fui pela A 22 ...Ora entao tinha 30ºC quando sai de armaçao e a temperatura foi aumentado ao longo do caminho, xegou aos 35! Estava na praia de monto gordo e estavam 35ºC ñ se podia mesmo com o calor ! Só mesmo dentro de agua  Entrentanto fazem.se horas de almoçar la fui eu almoçar e um restuarante da praia ! Atao ñ é que eu quando acabo de almoçar sai ca pra fora e esta muito mais fresco, estavam 30ºC mundança de 5ºC isto td por causa do ventinho fresco do mar   Mas esperem ainda n acabou lol ! Dali fiz.me a caminho pra Setúbal quanto mais me ia aproximando para o interior algarvio mais calor ficava ! A temperatura MAX que resgistei foi de 37ºC em frente ao Estadio Algarve !   Fui pela nacional pela zona do Barlavento Algarvio, Costa Vincentina e voçes ñ imaginem a mundança de clima que eu apanhei! Em aljeruz esta um vento que voçes ñ imaginem e a temperatura baixo para os 25ºC xegando por vezes a 24ºC um vento forte mesmo ! Xegando a Setúbal estava um nortada incrivel o pareçia que havia uma tempestade no rio Sado ! Mesmo cachao, agitado !! Bem ja acabei   Fikem bem pessoal


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jul 2007 às 13:41)

Boas! Estamos com tempo típicamente de Verão! Uma seca! E não se perspectivam alterações!  

Sigo com 25.7ºC, 1021 Hpa, 45% de Humidade!

*Chaves:*
Máxima Prevista: 25ºC
Temperatura Actual: 22ºC
Pressão: 1023 Hpa
Humidade: 32%

Quero trovoadas!!!


----------



## Rogério Martins (9 Jul 2007 às 13:55)

Por aqui em Benfica continua o vento forte no qual intensificou-se...
Cá pra mim foi erro de leitura ai da vossa estação meteorologica,digo eu! Pode ter estado muito calor mas nao pa chegar aos 35ºC já no fim do dia! Supostamente haverá uma explicação mas esta é a minha opiniao..


----------



## Rogério Martins (9 Jul 2007 às 13:58)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas! Estamos com tempo típicamente de Verão! Uma seca! E não se perspectivam alterações!
> 
> Sigo com 25.7ºC, 1021 Hpa, 45% de Humidade!
> 
> ...




Vizinho! Tem calma....um dia verás uma daquela à moda espanhola  aquelas mesmo mesmo mas mesmo muito grandes!


----------



## Dan (9 Jul 2007 às 14:00)

Mais uma manhã fresca com 9,7ºC de mínima.
Poucas nuvens e 22,8ºC por agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2007 às 14:09)

oh vaga deste três erros  como algarvio quero emendar o meu amigo vaga  1º erro:Vila rela de santo Antonio   é sim Vila Real de Santo António ainda parece aí o nosso amigo tornado ainda se irrita de ver a terra dele chamar-se vila rela ...  ; 2º erro: praia de monto gordo  é sim, praia de monte gordo , 3º erro:aljeruz   é sim aljezur. Fica bem, o vaga viu tantas beldades na praia que ficou todo trocado


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2007 às 14:15)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Vizinho! Tem calma....um dia verás uma daquela à moda espanhola  aquelas mesmo mesmo mas mesmo muito grandes!



Também estou com esperança de que nos próximos 3 meses veremos por cá alguma coisa especial, do tipo tropical ou subtropical. Mas isto sou eu em modo "Wishcasting"


----------



## Nuno (9 Jul 2007 às 14:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> oh vaga deste três erros  como algarvio quero emendar o meu amigo vaga  1º erro:Vila rela de santo Antonio   é sim Vila Real de Santo António ainda parece aí o nosso amigo tornado ainda se irrita de ver a terra dele chamar-se vila rela ...  ; 2º erro: praia de monto gordo  é sim, praia de monte gordo , 3º erro:aljeruz   é sim aljezur. Fica bem, o vaga viu tantas beldades na praia que ficou todo trocado



lool epa eu escrevi isso a pressa pessoal !! Ñ tou em casa ! Tou numa cyber ! Deskulpem os erros


----------



## bluejay (9 Jul 2007 às 16:53)

Eu já me contentava com uma supercélula. 
Pode ser que na América do Norte me safe


----------



## Rog (9 Jul 2007 às 18:12)

Pelo Norte da Madeira, céu nublado com algumas abertas. 
21,3ºC; 66%H; e 1026hpa
A máx. foi de 23ºC.


----------



## Rog (9 Jul 2007 às 18:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, Gerofil erro de leitura penso que não eu estava na praia e sentia-se um ar quente, penso que a explicação seja esta o vento durante a tarde começa de sudoeste na parte do sotavento algarvio (Faro) que mantém a temperatura mais ou menos sem grandes alterações, mas depois a partir das 17 horas normalmente o vento muda para noroeste ou norte como ontem  e a  temperatura sofre essa brusca subida de 6ºC a 8ºC, vamos ver mas hoje existe também forte possibilidade de isso acontecer, mas a estação meteorológica de São Brás de Alportel que fica a cerca de 15 kms a norte de Faro e a 20 Kms de Olhão estava cerca das 15 horas 34ºC o que pode trazer esse calor até ao litoral algarvio quando muda o vento para noroeste ou norte, mas gostava de ouvir outras opiniões dos membros deste forum para que este fenómeno não habitual aconteça em Faro
> 
> Agora sigo com 27,4ºC, à noitinha trago mais novidades.




Por cá na Madeira em algumas alturas do ano quando o tempo está de Leste ocorre situações idênticas, há uns 2 ou 3 anos a máxima do dia (32ºC ) foi atingida no Funchal pelas 2h da manhã. 
Tratam-se de massas de ar quente provenientes do deserto do Sara aliadas a ventos moderados a forte, e que à sua chegada alteram a temperatura em vários graus em pouco tempo, independentemente da hora.
Ai no Algarve, não sei se terá alguma relação com o deserto, mas é com certeza uma massa de ar quente a fazer subir o mércurio em tao pouco tempo.


----------



## Rogério Martins (9 Jul 2007 às 19:07)

vaga disse:


> lool epa eu escrevi isso a pressa pessoal !! Ñ tou em casa ! Tou numa cyber ! Deskulpem os erros



   Tem calma! Isso tmbm ja me aconteceu...e olha que dou bem piores


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jul 2007 às 19:36)

Olá amigos!

O vento continua intenso de norte!
A temperatura já vai nos 19.8ºC... 
Pressão: 1021Hpa e Humidade nos 50%...

Chaves segue com 22ºC...


----------



## Rog (9 Jul 2007 às 20:48)

Boas, por aqui 19,7ºC; 71%H; 1025hpa; céu nublado
Ponto orvalho: 14,6ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2007 às 21:03)

Rog disse:


> Por cá na Madeira em algumas alturas do ano quando o tempo está de Leste ocorre situações idênticas, há uns 2 ou 3 anos a máxima do dia (32ºC ) foi atingida no Funchal pelas 2h da manhã.
> Tratam-se de massas de ar quente provenientes do deserto do Sara aliadas a ventos moderados a forte, e que à sua chegada alteram a temperatura em vários graus em pouco tempo, independentemente da hora.
> Ai no Algarve, não sei se terá alguma relação com o deserto, mas é com certeza uma massa de ar quente a fazer subir o mércurio em tao pouco tempo.



Com o deserto não sei se está relacionado Rog mas como é vento de norte e não de leste penso que esteja relacionado com as temperaturas elevadas que se têm feito sentir no interior do algarve e do alentejo entre São Brás de Alportel e Castro Verde, e hoje voltou a fazer uma nova massa de ar quente como ontem e com o vento bastante quente quase sufoca e o que faz com que a humidade desça drasticamente como aconteceu em Faro/Aeroporto atingiu cerca de 4% de humidade  esta tarde, muito baixo mesmo na zona do Aeroporto onde já sente-se a influência da Ria Formosa e do Oceano Atlântico este a 2 kms do aeroporto e que a temperatura suba repentinamente   

essa situação que mencionaste em capaz de ser em 2004 quando em Faro a temperatura chegou aos 44,3ºC e a mínima cerca de 32ºC devido a uma tempestade no deserto do saara


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2007 às 21:22)

Boas, por aqui a noite foi de nortada forte, e o calor continua com temperaturas elevadas e com a massa de ar quente a sentir-se hoje novamente e promete continuar pelo menos durante mais 48 horas, hoje registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 32,1ºC (35,8ºC Faro/Aeroporto)
Temperatura mínima: 20,7ºC
Temperatura actual: 30,0ºC

A minha espectativa é que se o mês de Julho continuar quente como está aqui no Algarve poderá ser um dos Julhos mais quentes    , por enquanto a boa notícia não tem havido incêndios grandes no Algarve senão chega a temperatura aos 40ºC ou mais


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Jul 2007 às 21:31)

Bom fim de tarde a todos. Aqui em São Miguel o verão tb chegou, com o dia ser no geral de céu pouco nublado alterando com periodos de maior nebulosidade como está a acontecer neste momento. No entanto na Ribeira Chã, onde trabalho o céu esteve sempre muito nublado ao longo da tarde e sobre o que a minha vista conseguia alcançar dava para se ver que o céu estava pouco nublado para oeste (Agua de Pau, Lagoa e Ponta Delgada) e mais nublado para leste (Vila Franca, Furnas, Povoação e Nordeste) as montanhas a norte da freguesia estavam cobertas de nevoeiro.

Valores de Hoje:

Tmin - 17,2º  Tmax 25º

Hmin - 62% Hmax - 82%

Valor actual:

T- 22,8º  H - 67%


----------



## Brigantia (9 Jul 2007 às 21:49)

Por Bragança a única nota digna de registo tem a ver com as mínimas que têm sido baixas para a época (lembrem-se que estamos em Julho). A mínima de hoje na generalidade das estações de Bragança (institucionais e particulares) foi abaixo dos 10ºC. Em minha casa registei uma mínima de 10,2ºc.
Neste momento 17,9ºC.


----------



## Rogério Martins (9 Jul 2007 às 21:53)

Bem o vento anda a fazer das suas aqui pelo meu Bairro! Ja fez com que caixotes andassem pelo meio da estrada, alguns ramos partidos e até mesmo uma árvore d porte pequeno foi arrancada, mas tambem coitada esta smpre a cair nunca a enterram como deve ser...Parece que vamos ter mais uma noite ventosa por aqui!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2007 às 22:27)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Bem o vento anda a fazer das suas aqui pelo meu Bairro! Ja fez com que caixotes andassem pelo meio da estrada, alguns ramos partidos e até mesmo uma árvore d porte pequeno foi arrancada, mas tambem coitada esta smpre a cair nunca a enterram como deve ser...Parece que vamos ter mais uma noite ventosa por aqui!



É verdade. Para além disso, o intenso vento que se faz sentir provoca uma maior sensação de frio, já não fosse a temperatura relativamente desagradável. As rajadas chegam a passar dos *70 km/h*.
Neste momento estão *16,3 ºC *(a registar na estação) e *16,5 ºC* a marcar no carro, porque cheguei agora de viagem.


----------



## Vince (9 Jul 2007 às 23:00)

Por aqui 18 °C, máxima de 25 °C e a maior rajada de vento até agora foi de 50km/h há cerca de uma hora atrás.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2007 às 23:44)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,2 (06h18); Temperatura máxima - 30,0 ºC (17h02); Temperatura actual - 19,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1018 hPa.

As férias aproximam-se rapidamente ...


----------



## Rog (9 Jul 2007 às 23:49)

Boas, por aqui 16,5ºC; 78% e 1026hpa
céu nublado. o dia foi calmo com vento apenas fraco.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jul 2007 às 00:26)

-.-? por aki k monotonia! 16 graus vento pa variar!
este ano tem sido um desaterro!
O inverno foi o que foi apesar de termos tido aquela semana com temperaturas maximas a rondarem os 8 graus,mas agora o verao kero noites tropicaiisss!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jul 2007 às 02:58)

Olá de novo.
A madrugada continua ventosa, mas já se nota uma melhoria ao nível do vento, que tende a acalmar.
A temperatura já chegou a estar nos *15,4 ºC*, mas neste momento encontra-se estável nos *15,5 ºC*.
Espera-se, hoje, um dia mais quente.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jul 2007 às 08:58)

Boas,as manhãs continuam fresquinhas...



Fonte: © INM
Em Bragança a mínima voltou a rondar os 10ºC. Em minha casa fiquei pelos 10,4ºC.


----------



## Rog (10 Jul 2007 às 09:24)

Boas, por aqui 17ºc; 84%H e 1024hpa
Céu muito nublado
a min foi de 15,4ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Jul 2007 às 12:48)

Mais uma manhã fresca. Céu limpo e 22,5ºC.
Mínima de 9,4ºC.


----------



## Serrano (10 Jul 2007 às 13:53)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 24 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Jul 2007 às 15:04)

Boa tarde. Por cá o dia tem alternado entre o muito e o pouco nublado. Agora aqui na Ribeira Chã, muito nublado.

Hoje na minha estação registei a minima mais baixa do mês até agora: 16,4º


----------



## mocha (10 Jul 2007 às 17:15)

boas tardes a todos, nao tenho tido tempo pra vir aqui, nem tao pouco pra respirar    
ceu limpo,as 14 h registava 31ºC


----------



## Rog (10 Jul 2007 às 19:57)

Boas, por aqui 21ºC; 71%H e 1023hpa
céu nublado
max. 24,6ºc
min. 15,4ºc


----------



## Rog (10 Jul 2007 às 20:00)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa tarde. Por cá o dia tem alternado entre o muito e o pouco nublado. Agora aqui na Ribeira Chã, muito nublado.
> 
> Hoje na minha estação registei a minima mais baixa do mês até agora: 16,4º



Bem essa mínima ainda assim é alta comparando com a minima mais baixa de cá 13,3ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2007 às 20:59)

Boas, por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo e uma descida acentuada da temperatura cerca de 8ºC na estação meteorológica Faro/Aeroporto, hoje registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 27,7ºC (menos 4,4ºC do que ontem)
Temperatura mínima: 21,6ºC
Temperatura actual: 24,7ºC (menos 5,3ºC do que ontem à mesma hora)

Já sabia bem um fresquinho


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jul 2007 às 21:55)

Boa noite. Hoje notou-se a subida da temperatura. 
Esteve um dia de bastante calor, nomeadamente na zona oriental e sul de Lisboa.
Alguns locais de Lisboa ultrapassaram os *34,0 ºC* de temperatura, nomeadamente a zona da Baixa, sendo que até zonas como Benfica entre outras chegaram perto dos *33,0 ºC*.
Por cá o dia também foi bastante quente, tendo-se registado uma temperatura máxima acima dos *33,0 ºC*, sendo a noite, no entanto, algo fresca, com uma temperatura mínima de *14,7 ºC*.
Parece que vamos ter mais alguns dias de Verão, havendo uma tendência para as temperaturas subirem até ao final da semana.


----------



## Rogério Martins (10 Jul 2007 às 22:22)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Boa noite. Hoje notou-se a subida da temperatura.
> Esteve um dia de bastante calor, nomeadamente na zona oriental e sul de Lisboa.
> Alguns locais de Lisboa ultrapassaram os *34,0 ºC* de temperatura, nomeadamente a zona da Baixa, sendo que até zonas como Benfica entre outras chegaram perto dos *33,0 ºC*.
> Por cá o dia também foi bastante quente, tendo-se registado uma temperatura máxima acima dos *33,0 ºC*, sendo a noite, no entanto, algo fresca, com uma temperatura mínima de *14,7 ºC*.
> Parece que vamos ter mais alguns dias de Verão, havendo uma tendência para as temperaturas subirem até ao final da semana.




E verdade..quando sai de casa estava bastante calor aqui no meu bairro  
Agora sim esta bem mais frescote!
Estava aqui a ver videos do episodio da queda de neve em Lisboa.... sera que este ano irá repetir-se?


----------



## Vince (10 Jul 2007 às 22:58)

Hoje foi o meu 1º dia verdadeiramente de Verão. Andei bastante na rua, e já senti finalmente algum desagrado com o calor. Ontem o vento suavizou muito a realidade. De qualquer forma, já não era sem tempo ...


----------



## Rog (10 Jul 2007 às 23:41)

Vince disse:


> Hoje foi o meu 1º dia verdadeiramente de Verão. Andei bastante na rua, e já senti finalmente algum desagrado com o calor. Ontem o vento suavizou muito a realidade. De qualquer forma, já não era sem tempo ...



Qual a máxima atingida por ai?
Por ca ainda chegou aos 24,6ºC
apesar de grande parte do dia o ceu estar nublado como podemos ver em satelite...
O funchal... sol!


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jul 2007 às 00:00)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,7 ºC (06h11); Temperatura máxima - 31,6 ºC (17h12); Temperatura actual - 22,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1018 hPa (tendência para subir).

A diminuição da intensidade do vento permitiu a subida da temperatura do ar. Esta noite está bastante mais quente que nas anteriores.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Jul 2007 às 00:07)

Boa noite! Aqui pela Lagoa (São Miguel) e em Ponta Delgada o dia foi de céu em geral pouco nublado e assim se vai manter amanhã. Na Ribeira Chã onde trabalho esteve mais nublado.

Valores de Hoje:
Tmin - 16,4º Tmax - 26,5º 

Temperatura actual 21,2º e 67% de humidade

Em Ponta Delgada estão 20,4º e 73% de humidade


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Jul 2007 às 00:20)

Boas Amigos MeteoPT!!!

Por aqui a noite segue calma e tranquila, o vento é quase nulo!

A temperatura encontra-se neste momento nos 16.0ºC, uma noite bem fresca portanto! A humidade está estacionária nos 50% e a pressão nos 1020 Hpa com tendencia a subir!

*Orgulhosamente Flaviense!*

*GD CHAVES SEMPRE!!!*


----------



## Fil (11 Jul 2007 às 01:46)

Boas. Mais um dia não muito quente no mês teoricamente mais quente do ano. A máxima em minha casa foi de 24,6ºC, enquanto a mínima foi de 10,8ºC. No Alentejo é que as temperaturas estiveram acima da média, Évora e Beja atingiram os 35ºC... 

Neste momento, 16,2ºC, 53%, 1026 hPa e céu limpo.


----------



## Rog (11 Jul 2007 às 09:14)

Bom dia, por aqui céu muito nublado, apesar da previsão de céu limpo pelo IM, e já agora a previsão de chuva dado pela minha estação... previsões para todos os gostos...
16,8ºC; 87%H e 1022hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Jul 2007 às 11:23)

Bom dia por aqui o dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado, o que se mantem até ao momento.

A minima esta noite foi de 16,6º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jul 2007 às 11:57)

Bom dia a todos !
O dia de hoje parece que vai ser quente. A temperatura mínima foi de *16,6 ºC* e neste momento a temperatura ronda os *28 ºC*.
O céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.


----------



## Rog (11 Jul 2007 às 12:12)

Boas, por aqui ceu nublado com abertas
21,4ºC 70%H e 1022hpa


----------



## Serrano (11 Jul 2007 às 14:02)

O termómetro marca 27 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, com céu limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jul 2007 às 15:39)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá já está imenso calor e céu limpo com vento fraco. 
Após uma temperatura mínima de *16,6 ºC*, neste momento estão *34,9 ºC*. 
Veremos se ainda pode aquecer um pouco mais.


----------



## Rog (11 Jul 2007 às 18:26)

Boas, por aqui 21,9ºC; céu nublado e 1021hpa 68%H


----------



## ACalado (11 Jul 2007 às 18:46)

boas pessoal por aqui tenho 25ºc certamente o dia mais quente desta semana


----------



## Brigantia (11 Jul 2007 às 18:47)

Boas, hoje mínima de 13,3ºC e máxima de 27,1ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2007 às 20:44)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo durante o dia. mas agora no lado oeste está cinzento algo estranho, pode ser fumo de algum incêndio no algarve que cheira a queimado  , mas não tenho registo de nenhum incêndio por aqui  , hoje registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 29,9ºC
Temperatura mínima: 19,8ºC
Temperatura actual: 27,2ºC


----------



## Rogério Martins (11 Jul 2007 às 20:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui céu limpo durante o dia. mas agora no lado oeste está cinzento algo estranho, pode ser fumo de algum incêndio no algarve que cheira a queimado  , mas não tenho registo de nenhum incêndio por aqui  , hoje registei as seguintes temperaturas:
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: 29,9ºC
> Temperatura mínima: 19,8ºC
> Temperatura actual: 27,2ºC




Estranho...nas imagens de satelite nao se ve nenhuma nebulosidade por ai depois da noticias do que se possa tar a passar por ai  
por aqui chegou a nortada e a temperatura a descer em pique...


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jul 2007 às 21:11)

ESTREMOZ: A máxima de hoje chegou aos 34,3 ºC (17h37). O Verão instalou-se e as provisões apontam para a continuação do tempo quente e subida de temperatura até Sábado (pelo menos).


----------



## Rog (11 Jul 2007 às 22:00)

Boas, por aqui céu muito nublado.
Neste momento: 19,8ºc
72% Humidade
1022 hpa

Temperaturas:
máx. 24,5ºC
min. 15,5ºC

Humidade:
max. 89%
min. 60%


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Jul 2007 às 22:12)

Boa noite a todos.
Aqui por São Miguel mais concretamente na Vila da Lagoa neste momento céu pouco nublado. Hoje o dia foi como os anteriores com o céu a variar entre o pouco e o muito nublado. Na Lagoa do Fogo a montanha esteve todo o dia envolvida em nuvens.

Valores de Hoje:
Tmin - 16,6º
Tmax - 25,1º

Hmin - 66% 
Hmax - 82%

Valores actuais: 23,7º e 68% de humidade


----------



## Fil (12 Jul 2007 às 00:46)

Boas. Máxima de 26,6ºC e mínima de 12,9ºC em minha casa. Neste momento a temperatura ainda está um pouco alta, 19,6ºC com 45% e 1025 hPa. O céu está completamente limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2007 às 00:57)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá foi um dia muito quente. A temperatura máxima chegou aos *34,9 ºC*  , estava um calor tão insuportável que até estava a ficar com tonturas e quase a sentir-me mal na rua... mas foi momentâneo, acabei por ficar bem.  
Neste momento, a noite está agradável, com *17,6 ºC* de temperatura.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2007 às 04:09)

Bem, a madrugada está agradável, com a temperatura a manter-se constante.
Parece que a noite não deve arrefecer muito mais do que isto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2007 às 05:02)

O panorama continua o mesmo: céu limpo, vento fraco e noite agradável.
A temperatura parece estar a subir. Neste momento está em *17,9 ºC*.
A temperatura mínima deverá ser um pouco mais alta que a de ontem, já que estamos numa das horas mais frias da noite.


----------



## mocha (12 Jul 2007 às 09:57)

boa dia a todos, continuação do tempo quente , ja tenho saudades do inverno, ceu limpo, as 9h 23ºC


----------



## Rog (12 Jul 2007 às 09:59)

Daniel_Vilao disse:
			
		

> Bem, a madrugada está agradável, com a temperatura a manter-se constante.
> Parece que a noite não deve arrefecer muito mais do que isto.



Bem 4h da manhã  

Por aqui céu muito nublado, 19,5ºC; 80%H  e 1020hpa
a min. foi de 16,1ºC.


----------



## Rog (12 Jul 2007 às 10:02)

mocha disse:


> boa dia a todos, continuação do tempo quente , ja tenho saudades do inverno, ceu limpo, as 9h 23ºC



E o tempo quente ainda mal está a começar...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2007 às 10:41)

Rog disse:


> Bem 4h da manhã
> 
> Por aqui céu muito nublado, 19,5ºC; 80%H  e 1020hpa
> a min. foi de 16,1ºC.



Adormeci por volta das 6h da manhã...  e já estou levantado.
Bem, por aqui continuação de céu limpo e *27,0 ºC*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jul 2007 às 10:47)

Bom dia! Por aqui ao contrário dos dias anteriores, o céu amanheceu bastante nublado, com nevoeiro sobre a montanha da lagoa do fogo. Mesmo na vila da Lagoa onde moro e em Ponta Delgada o céu está muito nublado.

Devido ás nuvens a temperatura minima subiu e registei 19,4º

Ás 8h30 da manhã locais estavam 21,4º e 80%


----------



## Serrano (12 Jul 2007 às 13:56)

Céu sem nuvens na Covilhã, com 29 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Rog (12 Jul 2007 às 14:59)

Boas, por aqui céu muito nublado
22ºC e 71%H
1021hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jul 2007 às 15:20)

Tempo CHATO!!! 

Continua tempo quente e seco!
Quero TROVOADAS!!! JÁAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

Temp: 27.2ºC
Humidade: 52%
Pressão: 1016 Hpa!


----------



## Rogério Martins (12 Jul 2007 às 16:00)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Tempo CHATO!!!
> 
> Continua tempo quente e seco!
> Quero TROVOADAS!!! JÁAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
> ...




 Tu nao queres nada....  nao mandas nisto  
Tem calma, que isto se revoltar é desta que iremos ver umas trovoadas potentes! 
Por aqui em Benfica, a nossa amiga nortada chegou, bueno bueno..... mas o calor, esse continua. As 11.00 encontrava-se bem perto dos 35ºC isto segundo o I.M. Logo estarei cá de novo pa imbirrar com voces todos  
Hasta!


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2007 às 20:46)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo e um dia de calor nada de novo que monotonia    e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 30,8ºC
Temperatura mínima: 19,9ºC ( por 0,1ºC não foi tropical)  
Temperatura actual: 28,8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2007 às 21:51)

Algumas máximas de hoje:

Beja (247 m) 37° 
Evora (246 m) 37°  
Castelo Branco (384 m) 35°  
Portalegre (590 m) 34° 

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jul 2007 às 22:21)

Boas Noites!

TEMPO XATO!    E não se prespectivam mudanças! 

Só queria uma tempestade tropical ou algo do género!!! 

Sigo com 17.3ºC de temperatura, humidade de 55% e pressão nos 1015Hpa!

Hoje na TVE referiram que há um ano atrás estavamos a "sufocar" com o calor! Este ano bem mais ameno! Será preságio para o INVERNO! Oxalá que SIM!!!


----------



## Rog (12 Jul 2007 às 22:33)

Boa noite,
Por aqui céu nublado, 19ºC; 81%H
1021hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jul 2007 às 23:19)

Boa noite! Por aqui neste momento céu muito nublado e neste momento chove aqui na Lagoa.

Valores actuais - 23,3º e 78% de humidade

Valores de Hoje:
Tmin - 19,4º Tmax - 27,2º 

Hmin - 68% Hmax - 81%


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2007 às 23:54)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 19,2 ºC (05h43); Temperatura máxima - 35,6 ºC (16h04); Temperatura actual - 23,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa.

*ALENTEJO - Típico tempo de Verão (seco e muito calor)*


----------



## Rog (13 Jul 2007 às 08:54)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu nublado
17,8ºC e 86%H
1019hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jul 2007 às 10:25)

Bom dia.
Aqui pelo concelho da Lagoa e ilha de São Miguel em geral, céu muito nublado com alguma chuva pela noite.

21,4º de minima

Ás 8h30 estavam 21,6º e 87% de humidade


----------



## jPdF (13 Jul 2007 às 10:47)

Em Coimbra, um nevoeiro muito pouco comum para esta época do ano abateu-se ontem a noite na cidade e continua por ca, e segundo as previsões é para continuar...


----------



## Kraliv (13 Jul 2007 às 11:13)

Boas,

Tem feito um pouco de calor, não????  


Minima 16,8ºC esta madrugada.

Dados das 9.30h:

Temp. 26,4ºC
Humid. 46%
Pressão 1017hPa
Vento 1.0km/h SSW


----------



## mocha (13 Jul 2007 às 15:20)

boa tarde a todos, desde ja bom fim de semana e boa sexta feira 13, pros supersticiosos   
continuação de tempo quente ( bye bye la pra domingo), ceu limpo e as 13.00 aqui a temp ia nos 30ºC.
não tenho mais tempo
over and out


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2007 às 16:49)

ESTREMOZ: 34,3 ºC por agora; a mínima foi de 19,7 ºC às 06h57.


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2007 às 17:49)

Por aqui máxima de 29.6 °C por volta das 15:30h, ou seja, um dia um pouco mais  suportável que o de ontem. 
Mesmo assim, a Grande Lisboa é a excepção do litoral, bem mais ameno que o interior, pelas 15:00 UTC






© Instituto de Meteorologia - Estações Meteorológicas


----------



## Rogério Martins (13 Jul 2007 às 17:49)

Boas!
Aqui as 14 horas em Benfica o termometro marcava 32,7ºC segundo o I.M
agora sopra uma ligeira brisa!
Hasta


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2007 às 19:53)

Algumas temperaturas às 18h00
* * *
Amareleja – 37,9 ºC
Elvas – 37,2 ºC
Mértola (Vale Formoso) – 36,3 ºC
Zebreira – 36,1 ºC
Alcoutim (Mart.Longo) – 35,0 ºC
Portel (Oriola) – 34,9 ºC
* * *
Porto – 21,3 ºC
Sines – 21,2 ºC
Lamas de Mouro (P.Ribeiro) – 21,1 ºC
Sagres – 19,8 ºC
Cabo Raso – 19,0 ºC
Cabo Carvoeiro – 18,3 ºC
* * *
Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jul 2007 às 20:31)

Boa tarde!

Por cá tarde de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e também aguaceiros esporádicos e em geral fracos.

Valores de Hoje.

Tmin - 21,4º segunda noite tropical deste verão 
Tmax - 26,7º

Hmin - 69%
Hmax - 87%

Valores actuais - 25,2º e 71% de humidade


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2007 às 20:34)

Boas por aqui, céu limpo e calor, registei as seguintes temperaturas hoje:

Temperatura Máxima: 30,3ºC
Temperatura mínima: 22,1ºC
Temperatura actual: 29,3ºC

e já agora um bom fim de semana a todos os membros do fórum


----------



## Rogério Martins (13 Jul 2007 às 21:10)

Alo pessoal!
Por agora ambiente mais fresco, supostamente a temperatura deve rondar os 24ºC
Alguem me poderia dizer assim por alto qaul foi a maxima antingida por Reguengos de Monsaraz? Eu sei que la nao ah estaçao mas tem alguma noçao de que temperatura possa terse registado la 
eu agradecia  
Bom fim de semana a todos! ehehehhe


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jul 2007 às 21:54)

Boa noite a todos !
Hoje a temperatura foi um pouco mais baixa que a de ontem, tendo-se registado uma máxima que rondou os *33 ºC*, sendo que ontem a temperatura máxima foi de *36,3 ºC*.
Cheguei de _Coruche_, onde o termómetro do carro chegou a marcar *38,5 ºC* (à sombra).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jul 2007 às 22:04)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Alo pessoal!
> Por agora ambiente mais fresco, supostamente a temperatura deve rondar os 24ºC
> Alguem me poderia dizer assim por alto qaul foi a maxima antingida por Reguengos de Monsaraz? Eu sei que la nao ah estaçao mas tem alguma noçao de que temperatura possa terse registado la
> eu agradecia
> Bom fim de semana a todos! ehehehhe



Ai esse PORTUGUES Rogério!!! *HÁ de HAVER*! Não AH!   

Por aqui sigo com 17ºC Pressão: 1014 Hpa e Humidade: 53%!

Bom fim de semana!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jul 2007 às 22:20)

Agora por cá inicio de noite com céu muito nublado com algumas abertas. 

 Valores actuais: 22,3º e 74%


----------



## Rog (13 Jul 2007 às 22:35)

Boa noite, por aqui céu limpo, e estou agora a obter a mínima do dia. 16,2ºC
70%H e 1019hpa
máxima: 24,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jul 2007 às 00:14)

Bem, a noite está agradável por cá. Quanto à temperatura exterior, neste momento estão *17,0 ºC * e o céu está limpo, o que justifica estes valores de temperatura.


_Em casa:_

Quarto: *29,5 ºC* 
Cozinha: *28,0 ºC*
Casa de Banho: *27,3 ºC*

(Não liguei os A.C.)


----------



## Fil (14 Jul 2007 às 01:40)

Boas! Por cá, por 0,1ºC que não bati a minha máxima do ano! A máxima ficou-se pelos 29,1ºC e ainda não foi desta que atingi os 30ºC  A mínima foi de 16,1ºC.

Agora tenho 18,2ºC, 33% e 1019 hPa com céu limpo.



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> _Em casa:_
> 
> Quarto: *29,5 ºC*
> Cozinha: *28,0 ºC*
> ...



Que forno  Eu não tenho AC e acho que nem no verão de 2003 a minha casa atingiu semelhantes temperaturas. Boa sorte a dormir!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jul 2007 às 03:25)

Fil disse:


> Boas! Por cá, por 0,1ºC que não bati a minha máxima do ano! A máxima ficou-se pelos 29,1ºC e ainda não foi desta que atingi os 30ºC  A mínima foi de 16,1ºC.
> 
> Agora tenho 18,2ºC, 33% e 1019 hPa com céu limpo.
> 
> ...



Já estou habituado. Hoje nem foi um dia muito quente.
Ah ! Esqueci-me de referir a temperatura da sala ! lol

Bem, neste momento a noite continua com céu pouco nublado e a temperatura ronda os *16 ºC* neste momento.

Boa noite a todos...amanhã às 6h da manhã vou para o Alentejo...e já são 3:25h !


----------



## Rogério Martins (14 Jul 2007 às 09:59)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ai esse PORTUGUES Rogério!!! *HÁ de HAVER*! Não AH!
> 
> Por aqui sigo com 17ºC Pressão: 1014 Hpa e Humidade: 53%!
> 
> Bom fim de semana!




Qieeee ja nao se pode enganar nao? Eu sou bom a portugues atenção! 
Por vezes quando escrevo falho!
Enfim..... bem hoje acordei com ceu limpo,. o vento esse está fraco e a temperatura já ronda os 20ºC . Te logo pessoal, vou pa praia!


----------



## Rog (14 Jul 2007 às 11:04)

Boas, 
Por aqui céu pouco nublado, 20,4ºC; 75%H e 1018hpa
a min foi de 13,6ºC


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2007 às 11:13)

Céu limpo e 26,7ºC
Mínima de 12,5ºC


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2007 às 14:01)

Aqui 25 °C

No satélite parece arte abstracta lá para os lados da Madeira e Canárias:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Jul 2007 às 14:15)

Já está a entrar pela Costa da Morte Galega!


----------



## Minho (14 Jul 2007 às 14:49)

Vince disse:


> Aqui 25 °C
> 
> No satélite parece arte abstracta lá para os lados da Madeira e Canárias:






Bem visto Vince  

Dois belos vórtices de von Karman


----------



## Minho (14 Jul 2007 às 14:52)

O dia de praia em Sanxenxo já lá foi


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2007 às 15:49)

Temperaturas às 14h00:

Elvas - 35,9 ºC;
Castro Verde (N. Corvo) - 35,5 ºC;
Amareleja - 35,4 ºC;
Mértola (Vale Formoso) - 34,5 ºC.

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jul 2007 às 18:27)

Boa tarde a todos. Por aqui dia tipicamente Micaelense, com céu muito nublado, e humido, com raras aparições de sol.

Valores registados até ao momento:

Tmin - 17,4º Tmax - 23,6º 

Hmin - 67% Hmax -82%


Valores actuais - 22,3º e 71%


----------



## Rogério Martins (14 Jul 2007 às 18:39)

Boas Pessoal!
Vou ter que me ausentar uns dias aqui no forum isto porque hoje recebi uma triste noticia do falecimento duma prima minha em Reguengos! E isto so me da e dor de cabeça porque faz-me lembrar a morte do meu avo à 7 meses 
Por aqui a situação é de ceu limpo, vento fraco de sudoeste o que indica que a frente fria de amanha está para chegar
Hasta Pessoal!


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2007 às 20:53)

Boas, por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 29,3ºC
Temperatura mínima: 21,6ºC
Temperatura actual: 23,9ºC

Meu amigo Rogério os meus pesames, um grande abraço Rogério!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jul 2007 às 22:14)

Aqui inicio de noite com céu muito nublado e algumas gotas esporádicas e dispersas. 

 Valores actuais: 20,9º e 72%

Um abraço de pêsames Rogério, força!


----------



## Rog (14 Jul 2007 às 23:58)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui o dia foi de céu pouco nublado a limpo. 

Neste momento:
18,8ºC; 76%H; 1019hpa

Dados de hoje:
max. 26,2ºC
min. 13,6ºC

Meus pêsames Rogério Martins!


----------



## Rog (15 Jul 2007 às 12:04)

Bom dia, por aqui nevoeiro e aguaceiros fracos.
20,7ºC; 88% 1018hpa
Min. 18ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jul 2007 às 14:03)

Boa Tarde! 
Por aqui a situação atmosferica está a agravar-se!
Neste momento:
Chuva e Nevoeiro!
Temperatura: 19.2ºC
Humidade: 66%
Pressão: 1012 Hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jul 2007 às 14:20)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá, ontem a temperatura ultrapassou os *32 ºC*, mas hoje desceu bastante.
Actualmente estão *22,0 ºC* e céu muito nublado, mas sem chuviscos para já.
Ontem estive em _Arraiolos_ e _Évora_, sendo que o carro chegou a marcar *36,5 ºC* em _Arraiolos_ nas horas mais quentes do dia. Quando cheguei a _Évora_, por volta das 18h, já marcava *31,5 ºC*.


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2007 às 15:02)

Por aqui até há cerca de 2 horas atrás estavam uns frescos 18, agora parece que está a subir um pouco a temperatura.

De manhã esteve nublado em Lisboa e quando regressei aqui à Linha, chegaram a cair umas gotitas insignificante de chuva.

Foi uma manhã de muita gente surpreendida, pois vi centenas de pessoas a debandar ao meio dia das praias da linha, embrulhados em toalhas. 
Tal como muitos praticanetes de vela no Tejo, habituais ao Domingo, mas nitidamente apanhados de surpresa pela neblina e nevoeiro que surgiu a meio da manhã na barra do Tejo. É bem feito, para a próxima que vejam a previsão


----------



## Dan (15 Jul 2007 às 15:25)

Chuva e 18,5ºC.
Mínima de 13,1ºC e máxima de 24,4ºC até ao momento.


----------



## tomalino (15 Jul 2007 às 17:29)

Boas!

Já há muito tempo que não escrevo aqui! Estou em exames! Mas hoje consegui "fugir" ao estudo e reparei numa coisa curiosa: temos valores de precipitação de dias de Inverno no Porto e em Ovar:

[img=http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/7153/precjulho150707rv4.png]
Shot at 2007-07-15

Estes valores já devem igualar, ou mesmo ultrpassar, os valores médios para o mês de Julho nestas estações.


----------



## tomalino (15 Jul 2007 às 17:31)




----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2007 às 18:01)

Precipitação acumulada entre as 06h00 e as 15h00 de hoje (valores aproximados): 

Viana do Castelo (Chafé) - 17 mm; 
Porto (Pedras Rubras) - 17 mm; 
Coimbra (Aeródromo) - 9 mm; 
Vila Real - 7 mm; 
Cabo Carvoeiro - 4,5 mm

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2007 às 18:04)

Algumas temperaturas às 16h00:

Amareleja – 32,3 ºC
Mértola (Vale Formoso) – 32,1 ºC
Castro Verde (N.Corvo) – 30,9 ºC
Beja – 29,3 ºC
Estremoz – 29,1 ºC
Portel (Oriola) – 28,6 ºC
...
Bragança – 15,7 ºC
Carrazeda de Ansiães – 15,3 ºC
Trancoso (Bandarra) – 15,2 ºC
Viseu (Aeródromo) – 14,9 ºC
Montalegre – 14,9 ºC
Pampilhosa da Serra (Fajão) – 14,8 ºC

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## filipept (15 Jul 2007 às 18:59)

Boas, por aqui céu nublado com algumas abertas. Da parte da manhã choveu como se fosse um dia de inverno (com chuva forte). Neste momento 1014hpa, 23ºC e 45% de humidade.


----------



## Rog (15 Jul 2007 às 19:12)

Boas, por aqui 23,3ºC; 69%H 1019hpa
A máx. foi de 25,2ºC


----------



## xicovsky (15 Jul 2007 às 19:16)

Viseu, é a maior.
Terceira mais fria do pais às 16.00h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jul 2007 às 20:54)

Boas noites, por aqui céu pouco nublado com períodos de muito nublado e um vento fresco, de semana calor ao fim de semana este tempo lá se foi a praia, hoje registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 26,8ºC (registada de manhã à tarde começou a descer)
Temperatura mínima: 17,6ºC
Temperatura actual: 21,2ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jul 2007 às 21:56)

Bom inicio de noite a todos! Hoje andei a passear pela ilha, por isso só apareci agora. Hoje tivemos por cá um dia de céu em geral pouco nublado e quente.

Valores de Hoje:
Tmin - 17,3º  Tmax - 27,1º Foi a noite mais fria de Julho
Hmin - 56% Hmax - 85%

Valores actuais:

22,8º


----------



## Minho (15 Jul 2007 às 23:17)

Melgaço
Chuva, muita chuva, foi o que caiu aqui durante a madrugada. 
Durante o dia a coisa foi-se compondo, mas agora à noite voltaram alguns aguaceiros esporádicos.
Neste momento, 18,2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2007 às 23:19)

As imagens de satélite de hoje:

02h39

07h11

11h27

14h11

18h37


----------



## Rog (15 Jul 2007 às 23:34)

Boas, por aqui céu muito nublado, 18,9ºC, 82%H 1019hpa


----------



## xicovsky (16 Jul 2007 às 07:34)

Aqui em Viseu, madrugada fria, minima registrada foi de 11.2ºC.
Neste momento 12.9ºC.


----------



## mocha (16 Jul 2007 às 10:54)

xicovsky disse:


> Aqui em Viseu, madrugada fria, minima registrada foi de 11.2ºC.
> Neste momento 12.9ºC.




 k briol

bom dia a todos, depois de um fim de semana de extremos, sabado teve um dia espetacular, calor, ainda deu pra ir ate ao meco fazer uma praia, ontem é k ja foi pior a partir das 13h começou a cair a chuva molha parvos, depois la apareceu o sol, hoje ja apanhei chuva na paragem do autocarro a vinda e tavam 21ºC, agora ceu mt nublado


----------



## Rog (16 Jul 2007 às 13:10)

Boas, céu nublado 
por aqui 25,3ºC; 67%H e 1019hpa


----------



## Fil (16 Jul 2007 às 13:17)

Boas. Por cá tenho uns surpreendentes 16,5ºC, sendo que a previsão da IM da máxima para cá é de 25ºC 

A mínima foi de 12,1ºC às 04:35, depois começaram a entrar nuvens que possibilitam a temperatura que faz neste momento.


----------



## Rogério Martins (16 Jul 2007 às 13:32)

Boas pessoal!
Voltei 
bem o cenario de lisboa e um bocado triste...ceu nublado o vento esta fraco de sudoeste, e a temperatura encontra-se nos 21ºC
hasta pessoal!


----------



## Serrano (16 Jul 2007 às 14:04)

Chuva fraca na Covilhã, com 16 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jul 2007 às 14:22)

Boa tarde a todos !
Bem, por aqui o céu está muito nublado, sem sol directo, pois não há abertas.
A temperatura está a rondar os *23 ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jul 2007 às 15:12)

Imagem de satélite de 15 em 15 minutos:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jul 2007 às 18:26)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá o céu continua muito nublado e a temperatura nos* 24,3 ºC*.
Estamos num país tropical...


----------



## Vince (16 Jul 2007 às 19:29)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Estamos num país tropical...



Vinha dizer o mesmo. A tarde de hoje teve um cheirinho tropical, algum calor,  bastante humidade e muita transpiração. 
22.3 °C de máxima e 93% respectivamente.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jul 2007 às 20:12)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 17,2 ºC (02h33); Temperatura máxima - 27,2 ºC (15h33).

*Parece mesmo que já não há Verões como antigamente !!!*


----------



## Brigantia (16 Jul 2007 às 20:50)

Boas, hoje destaque para a mínima, apenas 13,1ºC. A máxima ficou-se pelos 19,2ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Jul 2007 às 20:59)

Para esta altura do ano, hoje foi um dia bem fresco em algumas regiões do país, nomeadamente em Viseu (IM) com uns extremos de 12,1ºC / 15,6ºC. São valores mais típicos de um dia de Primavera.


Por aqui o dia também não foi quente.

Extremos aqui em casa: 13,0ºC / 20,2ºC

Bragança (IM): 11,3ºC / 19,5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2007 às 20:59)

Boas, por aqui céu praticamente limpo e temperaturas mais baixas deste mês, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 25,7ºC 
Temperatura mínima: 16,4ºC 
Temperatura actual: 21,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jul 2007 às 21:17)

Por cá a temperatura máxima foi de *27,7 ºC*: calor, que apesar de não ter sido muito foi incomodativo devido à humidade do ar.
A temperatura mínima foi de *16,7 ºC*.
Ainda assim um dos dias mais frescos.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Jul 2007 às 21:42)

Boa noite. Aqui pela Lagoa o dia foi de céu muito nublado a encoberto e periodos de chuva fracas mais continuos a partir da tarde.

Valores de Hoje por aqui:
Tmin - 17,9º Tmax - 22,4º a máxima mais baixa do mês
Hmin - 62% Hmax -83%

Valores - 19,1º e 80%


----------



## Rog (16 Jul 2007 às 21:46)

Boas, depois de uma manhã de sol, uma tarde de ceu nublado, o dia termina com aguaceiros fracos.
No momento: aguaceiros fracos; 21,5ºC; 83ºC; 1021hpa
Precipitação acumulado em 24h: 0,3mm
Hoje registei a temperatura máxima do mês até agora: 26,9ºC


----------



## Rog (16 Jul 2007 às 21:48)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite. Aqui pela Lagoa o dia foi de céu muito nublado a encoberto e periodos de chuva fracas mais continuos a partir da tarde.
> 
> Valores de Hoje por aqui:
> Tmin - 17,9º Tmax - 22,4º a máxima mais baixa do mês
> ...



Parece que foi preciso ai nos açores arrefecerem, até terem a max. mais baixa do mês, para que aqui na madeira tivesse a máxima do mês


----------



## Minho (17 Jul 2007 às 01:39)

Melgaço
Mais um dia com alguns aguaceiros e muita nebulosidade.

Neste momento apenas 15,1ºC


----------



## Rog (17 Jul 2007 às 08:46)

Boas, por aqui 18,8ºC; céu nublado; 87% e 1021hpa
Durante a noite ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos.
Precipitação acum. hoje: 0,7mm


----------



## Serrano (17 Jul 2007 às 13:54)

Céu pouco nublado na Covilhã, com 23 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima ficou-se por 10.5 graus.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Jul 2007 às 14:56)

Boa tarde! Por aqui céu muito nublado com alguns chuviscos e chuva fraca durante a manhã. Agora o sol começa a tentar aparecer.
Temperatura minima de 18,9º .

Neste momento 22,8º e 80% de humidade


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jul 2007 às 15:44)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá a temperatura mínima foi de...*14,5 ºC ! * 
Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado e a temperatura está nos *29,3 ºC*, até está bom.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jul 2007 às 19:23)

A temperatura máxima rondou os *29 ºC *em algumas zonas da cidade de Lisboa, sendo que na Estrela chegou a ultrapassar esse valor, com cerca de *29,5 ºC*.
Todavia, estes valores estão um pouco abaixo da média.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2007 às 20:40)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 28,7ºC
Temperatura mínima: 16,7ºC
Temperatura actual: 27,3ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jul 2007 às 21:55)

Para quem passa um dia inteiro fechado num escritório como eu nem nota se está calor ou faz frio! É triste!
Por aqui sigo com
16.9ºC
1019 Hpa
53% de humidade!

*Orgulhosamente Flaviense! Orgulhosamente Transmontano!*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Jul 2007 às 22:06)

Boa noite. Por aqui agora céu muito nublado e chuva fraca. Que começou a cair a partir do meio da tarde de novo, depois de uma pequena pausa durante o inicio da tarde.

a Máxima chegou aos 23ºC

Valor actual: 19,3ºC e 78% de humidade


----------



## Rog (17 Jul 2007 às 22:25)

Boas, por aqui céu nublado 
19,1ºC; 80%H e 1023hpa
Tmx 25,7ºC
Tmn 17,6ºC
Hmx 92%
Hmn 61%


----------



## Minho (17 Jul 2007 às 22:48)

Aqui pelo Norte este um excelente dia de praia da parte da tarde... a maior parte de nebulosidade ficou-se pelo interior.

Neste momento, céu praticamente limpo e 17,1ºC (ai que calor de Julho )


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jul 2007 às 23:00)

_«Um segundo é a duração de 9 192 631 770 períodos da radiação correspondente à transição entre os dois níveis hiperfinos do estado fundamental do átomo de césio 133»_.
(Sempre achei piada a esta frase e até a sei de cor). 

Bem, neste momento o céu está parcialmente nublado e estão *16,5 ºC*.


----------



## xicovsky (17 Jul 2007 às 23:01)

Aqui em Viseu a temperatura é de 12.4ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2007 às 23:55)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 16,4 ºC (06h29); Temperatura máxima - 27,6 ºC (16h59); Temperatura actual - 17,5 ºC; Pressão atmosférica 1017 hPa.


----------



## Minho (18 Jul 2007 às 00:19)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> _«Um segundo é a duração de 9 192 631 770 períodos da radiação correspondente à transição entre os dois níveis hiperfinos do estado fundamental do átomo de césio 133»_.
> (Sempre achei piada a esta frase e até a sei de cor).



Podes sempre dizer esta frase em qualquer sítio que te fica sempre bem.... 
Manda esta frase assim num momento romântico e depois diz-me qq coisa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jul 2007 às 00:21)

Minho disse:


> Podes sempre dizer esta frase em qualquer sítio que te fica sempre bem....
> Manda esta frase assim num momento romântico e depois diz-me qq coisa



Por acaso já a disse a muita gente...riram-se todos e ficou bem... 
Ficaram todos com a ideia de que eu era um sábio. 
Essa do momento romântico é que já não sei...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jul 2007 às 04:00)

Boa noite a todos !
Bem, por cá a madrugada está a ser um pouco fria, estando neste momento uma temperatura de *14,3 ºC*. 
Não, não é engano: *14,3 ºC*.
Até à hora mais fria onde chegará? Tenho curiosidade em saber.
Nunca vi um mês de Julho com temperaturas mínimas assim...
Continuarei a postar até mais logo !!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jul 2007 às 05:12)

Parece que a temperatura ficou estancada nos mesmos valores.
Normalmente, por volta das 6h da manhã, costuma descer até atingir o valor mínimo.
Será que isso acontecerá? Talvez já não desça quase nada até lá.
Continuamos com *14,3 ºC* por aqui e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jul 2007 às 05:41)

Segundo o I.M. (www.meteo.pt), estão *2,8 ºC* em Lamas de Mouro ! Que frio ! 
Bem, vou-me deitar que já se vêem uns raios de sol...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2007 às 08:15)

copyright © 2007 IM


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2007 às 08:36)

Gerofil disse:


> copyright © 2007 IM



Uma manhã bem fresquinha em Lamas de Mouro. Às 06 h UTC ainda desceu para 1,8ºC 

Por aqui a manhã também foi fresca, mas bem longe desse valor. 
Mínima de 9,3ºC.


----------



## Rog (18 Jul 2007 às 08:50)

Boas, por aqui 17ºC; 84% e 1022hpa céu nublado


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2007 às 12:08)

Valores extremos da temperatura do ar:

*2006 Julho - Mínima   4,6 ºC (Lamas de Mouro), dia 22
2006 Julho - Máxima 43,1 ºC (Amareleja), dia 11

2007 Julho - Mínima   1,8 ºC (Lamas de Mouro), dia 18 (a confirmar)*

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Serrano (18 Jul 2007 às 14:23)

Céu com poucas nuvens na Covilhã, com 23 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Rog (18 Jul 2007 às 16:33)

Boas, por aqui céu nublado
26ºC e 57%H
1022hpa


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2007 às 19:27)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 12,7 (06h10); Temperatura máxima - 27,9 ºC (16h14); Temperatura actual - 25,0 ºC; Pressão atmosférica 1015 hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2007 às 20:57)

Boas, pelo algarve, o céu apresentou-se limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 28,7ºC
Temperatura mínima: 17,8ºC
Temperatura actual: 26,0ºC


----------



## Rog (18 Jul 2007 às 22:14)

Boas, por aqui 18,8ºC; 78%H e 1023hpa
céu pouco nublado


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Jul 2007 às 22:30)

Boa noite. Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado com abertas e chuva fraca em algumas zonas da ilha. O vento hoje suprou forte.

Valores de Hoje
Tmin 16,9º Tmax 24,3º Hmin 70% Hmax 89%

Valor actual:
19,9º e 74% de humidade


----------



## Minho (19 Jul 2007 às 00:00)

Pois este ano isto não está nada bom para os veraneantes aqui pelo Norte...
O tempo já está outra vez desagradável para se estar na praia. Neste momento o céu está muito nublado e temos uma temperatura de 18.2ºC

No Meteosat pode-se ver alguma nebulosidade a entrar...


----------



## Rog (19 Jul 2007 às 00:24)

Boas, por aqui céu pouco nublado com vento moderado.
17,7ºC e 80%H e 1024hpa
Tmx: 26,5ºC
Tmn: 16,3ºC
Hmx: 86%
Hmn: 54%


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2007 às 01:02)

Estremoz: 14,8 ºC (pode-se dizer que está mesmo muito fresco).


----------



## Fil (19 Jul 2007 às 04:10)

Boas, por cá tive mais uma máxima fresca de 21,8ºC, e uma mínima de 10,9ºC. Neste momento já bme de madrugada, tenho 12,1ºC, 63% e 1021 hPa com céu limpo.

Lamas de Mouro domina no verão, já no dia anterior às 02h UTC tinha uma temperatura de 3,9ºC.


----------



## Rog (19 Jul 2007 às 08:49)

Boas, por aqui ceu limpo
16,5ºC, 88%H e 1022hpa


----------



## mocha (19 Jul 2007 às 09:44)

bom dia a todos, tenho andado um pouco ausente do forum, mas o trabalho tem sido demais, nao da tempo pra nada, parece k continuamos com o tempo fresquinho para o mês de Julho, para quem tirou ferias nesta altura e k pior, pra kem ta a trabalhar é menos mau
por aqui o ceu encontra se com algumas nuvens, sigo com 19ºC


----------



## RMira (19 Jul 2007 às 10:34)

Em Vila Franca de Xira 20ºC agora com um tempo ameno digno de um dia de Abril!!! 

Céu aumentando de neblusidade com o passar da manhã.


----------



## Rog (19 Jul 2007 às 12:42)

por aqui mantem-se o ceu limpo com 22ºC
67%H e 1023hpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2007 às 20:09)

Boas, por aqui céu pouco nublado com alguma nebulosidade alta, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 28,3ºC
Temperatura mínima: 16,7ºC
Temperatura actual: 27,4ºC


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2007 às 20:36)

Céu com poucas nuvens e 16,6ºC.

Mais um dia fresco.
Extremos aqui em casa: 10,0ºC / 21,7ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Jul 2007 às 22:35)

Boa noite! Tenho tido bastante trabalho no museu, devido á exposição que estamos a montar e que vai ser inaugurada dia 29. Está a ficar nos trinques. Por isso só tenho aparecido aqui à noite.

Hoje por aqui tivemos um dia de céu nublado com boas abertas. A minha estação aqui na Lagoa registou os seguintes valores:

Tmin - 17,6ºC  Tmax  - 25,6ºC Hmin - 59% Hmax - 82%

Valores actuais: 21,1ºC e 65% de humidade


----------



## Rog (19 Jul 2007 às 22:55)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite! Tenho tido bastante trabalho no museu, devido á exposição que estamos a montar e que vai ser inaugurada dia 29. Está a ficar nos trinques. Por isso só tenho aparecido aqui à noite.
> 
> Hoje por aqui tivemos um dia de céu nublado com boas abertas. A minha estação aqui na Lagoa registou os seguintes valores:
> 
> ...



Seria interessante depois colocares por aqui algumas fotos da exposição, a distância não permite uma visita _in loco_. 

Por aqui um dia radiante de sol, sem qualquer sombra de nuvem. 
No momento: 17,9ºC; 67%H e 1024hpa
Registei hoje humidade mais baixa dos últimos 2 meses... 43%, para vós será quase a humidade normal diária, por aqui, quase rodeado da floresta Laurissilva ver a humidade abaixo de 60% é raro.
TMx: 26,3ºC
TMn: 14,9ºC
HMx: 90%
HMn: 43%


----------



## Minho (19 Jul 2007 às 23:09)

Melgaço

Dia bem mais frio do que ontem. 
Máxima de apenas 21,2ºC...

Céu nublado com períodos de muito nublado. 
A sensação térmica é muita baixa pois chega-nos um vento de NW muito frio e carregadinho de humidade 

Neste momento registo 17,1ºC

Estou curioso para ver a máxima de amanhã


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2007 às 23:59)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 12,6 ºC (03h49); Temperatura máxima - 25,0 ºC (17h13); Temperatura actual - 15,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica 1016 hPa.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Jul 2007 às 08:59)

Boas, manhã bastante fresca com mínima de 8,7ºC.
Qualquer dia temos temos umas geaditas no mês de Julho....


----------



## mocha (20 Jul 2007 às 09:26)

bom dia a todos, desde ja desejo ao pessoal um bom fim de semana, pois é continnuamos com tempo de sol, mas calor nem tanto, ao contrario de outros países da Europa:

*Europa a 40 graus*

Suíça, Alemanha e Itália são alguns dos países europeus atingidos por uma onda de calor. As temperaturas ultrapassam os 40 graus e todos procuram combater o tempo quente. Praias, fontes, parques aquáticos ou simples garrafas de água podem ser um grande alívio. Até para os animais. 

Os ursos polares da Suíça são quem mais sofre com as altas temperaturas. No entanto, também na Hungria e na Áustria os animais estão a ser afectados. A onda de calor já chegou também a uma parte da China. 

O clima quente, mas instável, levou também ao aparecimento de um magnífico arco-íris na Suíça e a um fenómeno de nuvens negras regadas com um feixe de luz, na Holanda. O PortugalDiário deixa-lhe as últimas imagens do tempo na Europa. 

Por cá, outras temperaturas 

O tempo quente parece ter emigrado. Ao contrário do habitual para os portugueses as temperaturas vão estar amenas para os próximos dias, pelo menos no Norte e Centro. Longe das ondas de calor de outros Julhos o calor vai ser mais forte apenas a Sul do país, com as temperaturas máximas a chegarem aos 30 graus. 

Já Lisboa e Porto não devem ultrapassar os 25 graus. O céu estará pouco nublado, mas no Litoral Oeste podem aparecer mais nuvens. O vento será fraco a moderado.

_in Portugla Diário_

la se vai a minha praia este fim de semana


----------



## RMira (20 Jul 2007 às 09:40)

É estranho dizer isto no dia 20 de Julho mas 

Vila Franca de Xira segue com 19ºC!!!  Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## RMira (20 Jul 2007 às 09:48)

mocha disse:


> bom dia a todos, desde ja desejo ao pessoal um bom fim de semana, pois é continnuamos com tempo de sol, mas calor nem tanto, ao contrario de outros países da Europa:
> 
> *Europa a 40 graus*
> 
> ...



Acho bem  se nós ficamos sempre à parte das grandes vagas de frio e neve da Europa também podemos ficar à parte do calor excessivo...

Como diria um célebre cantor Português "eles comem tudo, eles comem tudo, eles comem tudo e não deixam nada"


----------



## Brigantia (20 Jul 2007 às 09:48)

As temperaturas durante a noite foram bastante baixas em toda a região...reparem especialmente no planalto Mirandês...




Fonte: IM




Não era por esta altura do ano que as mínimas se ficavam pelos 16 a 20ºC?
A noite de 20 de Julho de 2007 em Bragança...




Fonte: IM


----------



## Rog (20 Jul 2007 às 11:03)

Boas, por aqui 21,3ºC, céu limpo, e 62%H
1023hpa
Por cá o Verão acaba de chegar...


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2007 às 12:48)

Algumas nuvens e 19,9ºC.
Hoje registei a mínima mais baixa do mês com 7,8ºC (7,1ºC na estação meteorológica).


----------



## Minho (20 Jul 2007 às 13:51)

Mínima digna de registo em Melgaço 10,7ºC a 200msnm não é nada normal 

Alguém sabe qual foi a mínima em Lamas de Mouro?


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jul 2007 às 14:10)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 12,2 ºC (06h10); Temperatura actual - 25,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1016 hPa.


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2007 às 14:18)

Minho disse:


> Mínima digna de registo em Melgaço 10,7ºC a 200msnm não é nada normal
> 
> Alguém sabe qual foi a mínima em Lamas de Mouro?



Deve ter sido bem mais alta que ontem. Às 06h UTC tinha pouco mais de 7ºC. A mais baixa a essa hora era Miranda do Douro com 6,1ºC.


----------



## Rog (20 Jul 2007 às 17:29)

Boas, 
Por aqui 26ºC céu limpo e 51%H
1024hpa
A máx. 27,1ºC
vento fraco a moderado


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2007 às 20:48)

Boas ,por aqui céu pouco nublado mas com nuvens altas ao princípio da tarde que o sol ficou tapado, hoje registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 27,3ºC
Temperatura mínima: 16,3ºC (mais baixa deste mês) 
Temperatura actual: 23,7ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jul 2007 às 21:18)

Olá amigos! Finalmente fim de semana!!!
Por aqui sigo com 16.8ºC, onde andam as tão faladas noites tropicais!
Hoje na TVGaliza chamaram atenção para *geadas em locais do interior*! De veras impressionante!

53% de Humidade
1018 Hpa

Parece que *a chuva vai visitar o norte mais uma vez neste Verão*! Começará Domingo pela tarde no litoral extendendo-se à restante região durante a noite!

Eu acho que este Verão ainda vai dar muito que falar, o calor vai vir, tenho a certeza! Só n sei se será em Agosto, Setembro ou Outubro! Mas ele virá!

*CHAVES- Capital do Alto Tâmega e Barroso*


----------



## Vince (20 Jul 2007 às 21:50)

Início de noite bastante desagradável para a data, 18 °C mas com vento a piorar a sensação, rajada máxima de  24km/h


----------



## Rog (20 Jul 2007 às 23:26)

por aqui céu limpo, 18,1ºC; 70%H e 1024hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jul 2007 às 00:09)

Boa noite a todos !
Não tenho registos de ontem, mas a temperatura actual é de *15,5 ºC*.

_De qualquer forma, aqui estão alguns registos do dia 19 de Julho de 2007:_

*19/07/2007*

16:45h  *25,8 ºC*
17:00h  *25,4 ºC*
18:00h  *25,2 ºC*
19:00h  *20,8 ºC*
21:00h  *17,4 ºC*
22:00h  *16,8 ºC*

As noites têm sido frescas, com temperaturas a rondar os *14 ºC* no que respeita às mínimas.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Jul 2007 às 00:29)

Boa noite. Parece que por aqui o verão também chegou. Mais um dia de céu geralmente pouco nublado. Temperaturas bem altas aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa, mais fresco nas zonas altas.

Valores de Hoje:
Tmin - 16,5ºC Tmax - 26,9ºC

Valor actual: 22,1ºC e 72% de humidade


----------



## Brigantia (21 Jul 2007 às 00:48)

Parece que vamos ter outra noite fresca...neste momento 14,2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jul 2007 às 03:14)

Por cá a noite segue fresca, estando neste momento uma temperatura de *14,2 ºC*. Parece que a temperatura mínima vai ser um pouco baixa para a época do ano em que estamos.
De qualquer forma, parece que a temperatura deverá começar a subir a partir de dia 26.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jul 2007 às 04:12)

O céu está parcialmente nublado, com uma temperatura de *13,8 ºC*.
Está mesmo fresco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jul 2007 às 05:02)

Cá vai mais um post:
A noite continua fresca, sendo de notar que a temperatura já está nos *13,6 ºC*.
Até à hora mais fria, cerca das 6h, já só deve descer até aos *13 ºC*, provavelmente.
O céu continua parcialmente nublado, o que permite esta descida de temperatura durante a noite.


----------



## Rog (21 Jul 2007 às 09:47)

Boas, por aqui 19,6ºC; 75%H e 1023hpa
Céu nublado.


----------



## Brigantia (21 Jul 2007 às 10:08)

Boas, hoje a mínima subiu um pouco, eu registei 11,8ºC.


----------



## RMira (21 Jul 2007 às 18:12)

Por Setúbal, 23ºC, algum vento e céu limpo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2007 às 20:40)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado com nuvens altas que taparam o sol até ao meio da tarde e a noite foi fresca demais para o mês de Julho, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 27,1ºC
Temperatura mínima: 15,1ºC (a mais baixa)
Temperatura actual: 25,5ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Jul 2007 às 21:50)

Boa noite. Hoje aqui na Lagoa tivemos um dia de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros durante a manhã e inicio da tarde e abertas pela tarde.

Valores de Hoje:
Tmin - 20,2ºC Tmax - 26ºC Hmin - 65% Hmax - 81%

Valor actual:

22,7ºC e 66% de humidade


----------



## Rog (22 Jul 2007 às 00:08)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui céu limpo, 16,8ºC; 73%H e 1023hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jul 2007 às 02:05)

Rog disse:


> Boa noite,
> Por aqui céu limpo, 16,8ºC; 73%H e 1023hpa



Isso anda fresco aí...qual foi a máxima do ano até agora?


----------



## Brigantia (22 Jul 2007 às 11:50)

Boas, hoje mínima de 10,7ºC e as nuvens já começam a aparecer...
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bin/meteosat.cgi


----------



## Brigantia (22 Jul 2007 às 12:16)

A avaliar pelas câmaras de trânsito do Porto já chove naquela zona...!!


----------



## João Esteves (22 Jul 2007 às 12:37)

Bom dia a todos! Mais um dia de "Verão Soft". As temperaturas não deverão ser muito altas e o vento pela tarde é já uma constante.

Informação actual:

Lisboa (Portela): 23.2ºc / 43%
Nisa (Portalegre): 26.1ºc / 30%

Continuação de Bom fim de semana.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2007 às 12:59)

Culpa é de anticiclone: Verão com vento e frio

O vento e as noites frias vão continuar nos próximos três dias, podendo ainda ocorrer chuva a Norte do Cabo Carvoeiro, devido à passagem de uma ondulação frontal. Para hoje Lisboa não terá mais de 25 graus centígrados; amanhã desce para 23º.
A presença de um Verão tímido explica-se por anticiclone dos Açores estar localizado entre o arquipélago e os Estados Unidos, quando habitualmente neste época do ano permanece entre os Açores e Portugal Continental, divulgou o Instituto de Meteorologia. A esta distância o anticiclone dos Açores é incapaz de deslocar para Portugal a habitual componente de ar seco e quente proveniente do Interior da Península Ibérica. Em sua substituição prevalece uma componente proveniente de Noroeste (do Oceano Atlântico) de ar fresco e húmido. Segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia não há indicação de que o anticiclone dos Açores sofra uma deslocação nos próximos dias para junto de Portugal.
A localização do anticiclone, muito distante da Europa, é também responsável pelas cheias verificadas nos últimos dias nas ilhas britânicas. O Instituto de Meteorologia sublinha, contudo, que não há previsão de que Portugal possa vir a ficar exposto à forte precipitação verificada no Reino Unido.
Portugal regista um ano de precipitação normal, situação que já não se verificava desde Julho de 2003. Nos primeiros sete meses do ano choveu 805,6 litros por metro quadrado. Média dos últimos cinquenta anos é de 858,9.
João Saramago

Correio da Manhã


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jul 2007 às 13:07)

Boas amigos!!!
Em Chaves pelo que sei ainda não chove!
Por aqui estão a chegar nuvens vindas de OESTE cada vez mais compactas! Mas não acredito que chove na zona da Grande Lisboa!

Pressão: 1015 Hpa
Humidade: 52%
Temp: 25.6ºC...

*CHAVES--Capital do Alto Tâmega e Barroso...*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jul 2007 às 16:45)

Boa tarde a todos !


_Extremos de hoje até agora verificados: _

Temperatura mínima: *13,6 ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *28,7 ºC*


O céu começa agora a ficar um pouco mais nublado.


----------



## Dan (22 Jul 2007 às 16:55)

Por aqui a tarde tem apresentado algumas nuvens e algum vento. 
Céu parcialmente coberto e 22,7ºC.
Mínima de 8,5ºC esta manhã.

Mais um dia de Primavera


----------



## martinus (22 Jul 2007 às 16:57)

Aqui começou agora a chover como deve ser. Intensidade fraca a moderada, mas puxada a vento!


----------



## Minho (22 Jul 2007 às 17:31)

Por Melgaço também...












Temp actual: 18,9ºC


----------



## Minho (22 Jul 2007 às 17:56)

O melhor da animação está para chegar...


----------



## ACalado (22 Jul 2007 às 18:30)

boas tardes aqui pela covilha ainda tenho ceu limpo a neblusidade so começara a entrar durante a noite e a precipitação é esperada durante madrugada e manha de 2 feira
temp :20ºc sendo hoje a minima de 9ºc


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jul 2007 às 20:13)

Por aqui segue o céu salpicado por nuvens baixas! Mas nada de mais!
A temperatura registada é de 24.9ºC, a humidade relativa é de 55% e a pressão caiu para os 1012 Hpa...

Em Chaves o céu segue muito nublado mas sem chuva! É o efeito de bloqueio das cadeias montanhosas a Oeste! Talvez durante a noite caia algo!

O Google Earth mostra já bolsas de precipitação em Montalegre!


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2007 às 20:49)

Mas que maravilhoso fim de semana de sol e praia pelo Algarve ... 

Imagem de Satélite às 17h22


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2007 às 20:56)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas hoje:

Temperatura Máxima: 26,2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 16,6ºC
Temperatura actual: 25,0ºC

Será que chove no algarve é que no GFS dá cerca de 0.5mm

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/metgram2.pl latitude: 37.01N e longitude: -7.50W para Olhão


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2007 às 21:01)

Oh Gerofil em que Algarve, é que aqui no meu Algarve fui há praia mas apanhava com areia e estava fresco e a água fria demais, e estava pouca gente, quero calor e água do mar quente como se ligassem o esquentador e depois ainda vinha algum furacão, este ano ainda não fui à praia sem apanhar areia para cima deve ser do deserto


----------



## Rog (22 Jul 2007 às 22:12)

Boas, por aqui um dia de céu pouco nublado, 
neste momento mantêm-se o céu pouco nublado com 21,1ºC e 75%H
1021hpa

Hoje:
Tmin. 14,9ºC
Tmax. 26,5ºC

Hmin. 50%
Hmax. 87%


----------



## Minho (22 Jul 2007 às 22:13)

Se me pedissem para exemplificar uma noite típica de Outono dava a de hoje como exemplo, está vento, chuva moderada e 17,9ºC


----------



## Rog (22 Jul 2007 às 22:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui céu limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas hoje:
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: 26,2ºC
> Temperatura mínima: 16,6ºC
> ...



Um dilúvio que aí vem

Por aqui na Madeira o GSF não apresenta nunhuma precipitação no gráfico, mas ainda assim acredito que possa ocorrer mais do que esses 0,5mm, (com uma pequena ajuda da orografia da ilha)


----------



## Rog (22 Jul 2007 às 22:35)

Imagem de satélite da situação a algumas horas atrás, aproxima-se também da Madeira ao mesmo tempo que aos poucos cobre a parte centro do país.





Sempre interessantes os remoinhos a Sudoeste das Canárias... nos últimos dias eram mais visíveis na Madeira.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Jul 2007 às 23:06)

Boa noite. Hoje por aqui tivemos um dia com céu nublado com boas abertas durante a manhã tornando-se encoberto ao longo da tarde com chuva fraca e chuviscos. O dia foi igualmente bastante quente e humido.

Tmin - 19,3ºc Tmax - 27ºC Hmin - 71% Hmax - 82%

Valor actual - 22.8º e 75%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jul 2007 às 00:45)

Boa noite a todos !
Neste momento, aqui pela Vila, o céu está muito nublado e a temperatura encontra-se relativamente estável nos *18,0 ºC*.
A partir de hoje irei fazer o resumo das temperaturas ao longo do dia, registos esses que serão feitos num impresso que foi executado para o efeito.
Os registos terão intervalos de meia hora e irão desde as 0:00h até às 23:30h do mesmo dia, excepcionando o enorme intervalo entre as 07h UTC e as 14:30h UTC, período entre o qual o sol incide no sensor e torna os registos incorrectos.
Os dados baseam-se na estação meteorológica de Moscavide.

_Nota:_ Os dados serão colocados à medida que for vigiando. Haverá, necessariamente, horas em que não posso reportar a temperatura por razões óbvias. (A minha estação não faz o resumo horário dos registos).


----------



## Fil (23 Jul 2007 às 01:19)

Boas. Por cá está a cair chuva fraca que começou pouco depois da meia noite. Acumulei até ao momento 0,2 mm. A temperatura actual é de 14,4ºC, com 72% hr. A máxima foi de 22,1ºC e a mínima foi de 10,2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jul 2007 às 02:04)

Continua o céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas e de deslocação rápida. Não chove.
A temperatura está nos *18,1 ºC * neste momento. Há por vezes vento que, com a humidade relativa do ar elevada, fazem com que a sensação térmica seja de mais frio do que aquele que está na realidade.


----------



## ACalado (23 Jul 2007 às 02:57)

boa noite por aqui ja chove  temp 17ºc a chuva deverá cair durante todo no dia de amanha


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jul 2007 às 02:58)

Boa noite a todos !
Neste momento começa a ficar mais fresco. A temperatura é de *17,8 ºC* (2:30h) e o céu está muito nublado.
Na Grande Lisboa ocorrem alguns chuviscos fracos, mas na última vez que fui à janela certifiquei-me de que não chuviscava.


----------



## mocha (23 Jul 2007 às 09:54)

bom dia a todos, começamos a semana por aqui com ceu mt nublado, ja choveu as 8.30h, e a temperatura rondava os 19ºC


----------



## Rog (23 Jul 2007 às 10:12)

Bom dia, 
por aqui alguns aguaceiros fracos,
 20,5ºC; 81%H e 1018hpa


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jul 2007 às 10:22)

Aqui durante a noite cairam 2mm de precipitação.

Curioso o facto de ter a minima mais alta do ano até agora 19,0ºC. Nunca mais chegam as noites acima dos 20ºC...

Continuam muitas nuvens e pode ser que ainda caia alguma coisa.


----------



## redragon (23 Jul 2007 às 10:34)

Aqui por Elvas chove desde as 8h30 da manhã


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Jul 2007 às 10:44)

Bom dia. Por aqui céu nublado com abertas neste momento.

A temperatura minima foi de 19,9º e a humidade ao inicio da manhã estava nos 87%. Chuveu durante toda a noite e madrugada, parou ao inicio da manhã,por voltas das 8h30 de cá.


----------



## Dan (23 Jul 2007 às 13:43)

Céu parcialmente coberto e 18,6ºC.
Mínima de 14,2ºC esta manhã e alguma chuva durante a noite.


----------



## Serrano (23 Jul 2007 às 14:08)

Céu com poucas nuvens na Covilhã, marcando o termómetro 23 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Verificou-se alguma precipitação durante a madrugada, mas nada de relevante.


----------



## Rog (23 Jul 2007 às 15:26)

Boas,
Por aqui céu nublado e aguaceiros fracos
23,8ºC; 75%H e 1018hpa
Precipitação acum.: 0,5mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2007 às 15:31)

Boas, por aqui o céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado mas nada de chova e fresquinho mais parece ser Abril de manhã 22ºC, por volta das 13 horas 19,8ºC arrefecimento diurno no verão, cada vez percebo menos deste tempo


----------



## Mago (23 Jul 2007 às 16:04)

Boa tarde
Tempo fresco na casa dos 19ºC, chuva desde a meia noite (6mm)
agora céu com algumas nuvens


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2007 às 18:46)

Estremoz: céu pouco nublado e 25,1 ºC neste momento (pressão de 1009 hPa).

*Temperatura mínima de Julho em Estremoz - 11,6 ºC (dia 21, às 06h21)*


----------



## Rog (23 Jul 2007 às 19:09)

Boas,
por aqui aguaceiros; 20,8ºC; 81%H e 1018hpa
Precipitação acum.: 5,8mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2007 às 20:30)

Boas,por aqui, depois de um dia fresco e de céu parcialmente nublado no sotavento, já que no barlavento choveu daquela molha parvos em Sagres, Portimão, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 24,1ºC (mais baixa deste mês)
Temperatura mínima: 16,9ºC
Temperatura actual: 22,9ºC


----------



## Rog (23 Jul 2007 às 21:18)

Boas,
por aqui aguaceiros fracos; 20,2ºC; 84%H e 1018hpa
Precipitação acum.: 7,3mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Jul 2007 às 21:54)

Boas. Aqui pela Lagoa dia de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros e algumas abertas durante a tarde. Agora voltaram os aguaceiros e o céu está bastante nublado. Onde trabalho não choveu durante todo o dia e o sol brilhou com intensidade.

Valores de Hoje:
Tmin: 19,9ºC Tmax: 26,8ºC Hmin: 71% Hmax: 89%

Valores actuais: 23,5º e 75%


----------



## Minho (23 Jul 2007 às 22:35)

Olá,

Por Melgaço a noite foi de chuva e vento, verdadeiramente invernal.
Durante o dia caiu um ou outro aguaceiro fraco...

Neste momento estão 16,1ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jul 2007 às 23:22)

Por aqui acordei com um dia Invernoso mas rapidamente o cenário mudou, a meio da tarde o sol em Lx era de novo de Verão! Bem quente! 
Agora está o céu quase limpo...
Temperatura: 18.2ºC
Humidade: 57%
Pressão: 1014 Hpa...

Venha o calor! Quero sol e praia!


----------



## Rog (24 Jul 2007 às 00:15)

Boas, por aqui chuva, termino o dia com uma acumulação total de 16,1mm, um valor já considerável em 24h para um dia no mês de Julho!
Por agora, 19,1ºC; 89% e 1019hpa


----------



## Rog (24 Jul 2007 às 09:24)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu muito nublado, durante a noite ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos. Precipitação acumulada hoje: 5,5mm
Neste momento: 18ºC; 87%H e 1019hpa


----------



## RMira (24 Jul 2007 às 10:54)

Boas,

Aqui por Vila Franca de Xira, 22ºC, céu limpo...por enquanto ainda é Primavera.


----------



## Dan (24 Jul 2007 às 13:45)

Poucas nuvens e 23,3ºC.
Mínima de 8,9ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Serrano (24 Jul 2007 às 13:59)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 24.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A temperatura mínima ficou-se por 11 graus.


----------



## ACalado (24 Jul 2007 às 14:05)

Serrano disse:


> Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 24.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A temperatura mínima ficou-se por 11 graus.



boas amigo serrano por aqui o termómetro marca 22ºc (zona alta cidade) como disseste com céu limpo este ano por aqui ainda não se fez sentir o calor abafado de outros anos ( ainda bem)


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jul 2007 às 17:23)

Aqui pelo "deserto":

Min: 17,4ºC 6:30
Máx: 28,2ºC 16:54

Vamos ver se é para semana que a max de 36,6ºC de 17 de Maio  vai abaixo.

Venha o calor e praia.


----------



## Rog (24 Jul 2007 às 17:53)

Boas, 
Por aqui céu nublado com 20,3ºC; 71%H e 1020hpa


----------



## ACalado (24 Jul 2007 às 18:24)

boas por aqui céu limpo 23.2ºc com 1012ha com 28%humidade


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Jul 2007 às 20:20)

Olá amigos!
Por aqui segue o céu limpo!
A temperatura foi alta, estando ainda nos 21.5ºC, a humidade é de 59% e a pressão de 1015 Hpa...
__________________________________________________________

Amanhã é o dia Nacional da Galiza! É o dia da "pátria", como os galegos (orgulhosos) dizem!

Felicidades a todos os nossos irmãos galegos que celebram o seu dia!
Hoje ás 23:00 em directo na TVG (canal 80) os fogos do Apóstolo em directo de São Tiago de Compostela!
Amanhã o meu pai não trabalha! Sortudo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2007 às 20:28)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 26,6ºC
Temperatura mínima: 18,1ºC
Temperatura actual: 25,7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jul 2007 às 21:54)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,2 ºC (06h44); Temperatura máxima - 29,7 ºC (17h40); Temperatura actual - 22,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1011 hPa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Jul 2007 às 23:29)

Boa noite. Hoje por aqui o verão foi bem forte, muito quente e humido. Dia de céu nublado e com boas abertas.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin 19,5ºC Tmax 30,3ºC a terceira vez este mês que passou dos 30º
Hmin - 57% Hmax - 84%

Valor actual - 23ºC e 70%


----------



## Rog (25 Jul 2007 às 09:09)

Bom dia,
Por aqui aguaceiros fracos, céu muito nublado, 16,8ºC; 90%H e 1020hpa


----------



## Rogério Martins (25 Jul 2007 às 09:32)

Bom dia a todos..
Por aqui sigo com ceu praticamente limpo e vento moderado com direcção noroeste.
Hj ja vai ser mais quentinho mas preparem-se para o fim de semana
Hasta


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jul 2007 às 11:55)

Por aqui tive minima de 16,5ºC às 5:20

Foi uma descida daquelas estranhas por ser noite e o ceu estar sempre limpo, senão vejam:

04:43    18.1 °C  
04:48    18.0 °C  
04:53    17.7 °C  
04:58    17.2 °C  
05:00    17.2 °C  
05:05    17.2 °C  
05:10    17.1 °C  
05:15    16.7 °C  
05:20    16.5 °C  
05:25    16.6 °C  
05:30    16.6 °C  
05:35    16.6 °C  
05:40    16.9 °C  
05:45    17.5 °C  
05:50    17.7 °C  
05:55    17.8 °C


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2007 às 12:57)

Boa tarde a todos !
A temperatura mínima por aqui foi de *14,7 ºC*, mas parece que a tarde vai ser quente.


----------



## Rogério Martins (25 Jul 2007 às 15:14)

Boas Pessoal....Bem...parece que aqui na minha zona ( benfica ) a temperatura ultrapassa ja a maxima prevista plo I.M. As 12 UTC Benfica marcavam 30,4ºC ( fonte I.M)....
Como sempre Benfica ganha sempre às outras estações espalhadas na cidade!. Tou pa ver no fim-de-semana, se preveem no geral para Lisboa 37ºC por exmplo, benfica ira ter 40ºC so pode 

Hasta!


----------



## Nuno (25 Jul 2007 às 15:21)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Boas Pessoal....Bem...parece que aqui na minha zona ( benfica ) a temperatura ultrapassa ja a maxima prevista plo I.M. As 12 UTC Benfica marcavam 30,4ºC ( fonte I.M)....
> Como sempre Benfica ganha sempre às outras estações espalhadas na cidade!. Tou pa ver no fim-de-semana, se preveem no geral para Lisboa 37ºC por exmplo, benfica ira ter 40ºC so pode
> 
> Hasta!



Benfica vai ter 40ºC quase garantidos !


----------



## Rogério Martins (25 Jul 2007 às 15:26)

vaga disse:


> Benfica vai ter 40ºC quase garantidos !



 Oi vaga mekie??
Estava a ver as temperaturas para segunda feira que vem..e digo-te ao que parece vai ser ainda mais quente...e olha que a tua zona nao escapa..Lisboa e Setubal serao as cidades do litoral mais quentes..e bem provavel que na geral Lisboa atinga os 40ªc ( portanto benfica fica-se plos 42/43ºC so pode) e Setubal 40ºC ou 41ºC, mas logo se ve no que vai dar..uma coisa e certa..vai haver noites em que vou estar ao relento
Hasta!


----------



## Nuno (25 Jul 2007 às 15:30)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Oi vaga mekie??
> Estava a ver as temperaturas para segunda feira que vem..e digo-te ao que parece vai ser ainda mais quente...e olha que a tua zona nao escapa..Lisboa e Setubal serao as cidades do litoral mais quentes..e bem provavel que na geral Lisboa atinga os 40ªc ( portanto benfica fica-se plos 42/43ºC so pode) e Setubal 40ºC ou 41ºC, mas logo se ve no que vai dar..uma coisa e certa..vai haver noites em que vou estar ao relento
> Hasta!




comé td em cima ?  Ja te mostro umas coisas que vais ficar de olho arregalado ! A minha zona na escapa ?  Claro que ñ Setúbal é semp mais quente que Lisboa 1ºC ou 2ºC ! Aqui estao 31,2ºC secalhar ai estão menos ! Vamos ver


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2007 às 15:33)

Boa tarde a todos !
 Estou no pontinho laranja da periferia de Lisboa ! Neste momento já estão *31,8 ºC* e a temperatura mínima foi de *14,7 ºC*.
Vamos ver se aquece ainda mais.


----------



## RMira (25 Jul 2007 às 15:36)

Em Vila Franca 28ºC neste momento.


----------



## Rog (25 Jul 2007 às 15:36)

Boas, por aqui 21,5ºC; 66%H e 1021hpa
céu nublado.
durante a manhã ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos, precip. acum.: 0,4mm


----------



## Mago (25 Jul 2007 às 15:46)

Boa tarde
Céu limpo, temperatura nos 30ºC
Por fim o Verão......


----------



## Nuno (25 Jul 2007 às 15:54)

Boa tarde por Setúbal 31,8ºC ! Ceu limpo vento fracote por agora!


----------



## RMira (25 Jul 2007 às 15:58)

vaga disse:


> Boa tarde por Setúbal 31,8ºC ! Ceu limpo vento fracote por agora!




Já se ia à Figueirinha


----------



## Rogério Martins (25 Jul 2007 às 16:00)

vaga disse:


> Boa tarde por Setúbal 31,8ºC ! Ceu limpo vento fracote por agora!




Amigo vaga tas a ganhar a Benfica ...
Parece que vamos ter mais calor em Lisboa do que se previa...
Lisboa continua com o bom tempo mas agora sopra um vento irirtante! tipica nortada!


----------



## Nuno (25 Jul 2007 às 16:02)

mirones disse:


> Já se ia à Figueirinha



 Ou a galapos, ou ah TROIAA  , abarquel ñ ! Portinho ! Ia.se a muito lado ! Fui agora á rua e ta um bafito engraçadoo


----------



## RMira (25 Jul 2007 às 16:04)

vaga disse:


> Ou a galapos, ou ah TROIAA  , abarquel ñ ! Portinho ! Ia.se a muito lado ! Fui agora á rua e ta um bafito engraçadoo




Pois, lá escolha é coisa que não nos falta em Setúbal para o Verão 

Bem, daqui a bocado também vou a caminho de Setúbal mas se calhar quando chegar é capaz de já não estar assim tão quente. No fim de semana é que não vou perder uns mergulhos nas nossas praias


----------



## Nuno (25 Jul 2007 às 16:16)

mirones disse:


> Pois, lá escolha é coisa que não nos falta em Setúbal para o Verão
> 
> Bem, daqui a bocado também vou a caminho de Setúbal mas se calhar quando chegar é capaz de já não estar assim tão quente. No fim de semana é que não vou perder uns mergulhos nas nossas praias



Lá isso é verdade muitos bons sitios para se disfrutar do verão e da nossa bela paisagem ! Quando chegares a Setúbal só vais sentir o bafo quente do dia ehehe 

Nem tu nem eu! Muitos mergulhos todos nos mereçemos !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2007 às 17:23)

Por aqui já se atingiram os *32,4 ºC*. Dia de calor e céu limpo com vento fraco.
Neste momento com uma temperatura mais amena: *30,6 ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2007 às 18:45)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,7 ºC (06h25); Temperatura máxima - 33,4 ºC (17h34); Temperatura actual - 32,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1012 hPa.


----------



## Rog (25 Jul 2007 às 18:53)

Boas, por aqui 20ºC; céu muito nublado
a humidade está a 77% e pressão atmosférica a 1020hpa

max: 22,6ºC
min: 16,4ºC


----------



## Minho (25 Jul 2007 às 19:20)

Olá malta do termómetro!

Cá por Melgaço o primeiro dia de verão a sério desde que estou de férias 

Neste momento uns altíssimos 24,5ºC 

Quem se fica a rir destes ziguezagues todos é o nosso amigo Rog que lá continua nos seus 20/22 ºC o clima de Portugal Continental sofre da doença bipolar


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2007 às 19:38)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá ao Meteopt (agora mais giro!!!). Em Estremoz, a noite passada a temperatura mínima foi de 14,9 ºC (04h01); agora estão 19,7 ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Explicação do Instituto de Meteorologia


No seguimento do email enviado por V. Exa., informamos que o fenómeno que referiu ocorre de facto com alguma frequência durante o Verão em  algumas regiões da faixa costeira do Algarve. A subida acentudada de temperatura num curto intervalo de tempo é originada pela rotação do vento do quadrante sul para o quadrante norte. Por um lado, o vento do quadrante sul (do mar para terra) transporta uma massa de ar húmido e fresco do Atlântico. Por outro lado, o vento do quadrante norte transporta uma massa de ar seco e quente do interior do Algarve e do Alentejo. Desta forma, a rotação de vento origina uma substituição muito brusca da massa de ar, que se traduz na subida acentuada de temperatura na região costeira.

É de referir ainda que o vento do quadrante sul que ocorre durante a tarde na costa sul do Algarve corresponde em geral a um fenómeno de brisa, que é um fenómeno local e afecta apenas as regiões costeiras. Se a brisa enfraquece e o fluxo predominante sobre Portugal Continental é de norte, então verifica-se a referida rotação do vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2007 às 20:54)

Boas, por aqui o dia foi mais quente mas não tão quente como os meus amigos tiveram hoje.

Temperatura Máxima: 28,3ºC
Temperatura mínima: 18,2ºC
Temperatura actual: 26,2ºC

Bom, agora só falta a água do mar aquecer mais um bocado e fica tudo perfeito


----------



## HotSpot (25 Jul 2007 às 22:34)

Por cá a máxima foi 30,4ºC às 16:44

Algarvio1980: Vou aproveitar o próximo fim-de-semana para dar uns mergulhos aí na armona


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2007 às 23:10)

HotSpot disse:


> Por cá a máxima foi 30,4ºC às 16:44
> 
> Algarvio1980: Vou aproveitar o próximo fim-de-semana para dar uns mergulhos aí na armona



Vem cedo com pessoal que vai pra armona senão vais tipo sardinha enlatada no barco, e bons mergulhos


----------



## Minho (25 Jul 2007 às 23:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Explicação do Instituto de Meteorologia
> 
> 
> No seguimento do email enviado por V. Exa., informamos que o fenómeno que referiu ocorre de facto com alguma frequência durante o Verão em  algumas regiões da faixa costeira do Algarve. A subida acentudada de temperatura num curto intervalo de tempo é originada pela rotação do vento do quadrante sul para o quadrante norte. Por um lado, o vento do quadrante sul (do mar para terra) transporta uma massa de ar húmido e fresco do Atlântico. Por outro lado, o vento do quadrante norte transporta uma massa de ar seco e quente do interior do Algarve e do Alentejo. Desta forma, a rotação de vento origina uma substituição muito brusca da massa de ar, que se traduz na subida acentuada de temperatura na região costeira.
> ...




Boa algarvio! Excelente iniciativa 
É bom ver como o IM responde a e-mails com questões sobre Meteorologia


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2007 às 23:36)

Minho disse:


> Boa algarvio! Excelente iniciativa
> É bom ver como o IM responde a e-mails com questões sobre Meteorologia



Responde sim senhor. Eu no ano passado a quando dos tornados e por outra ocasião também lhes perguntei umas coisas por email, demorou uns dias, mas tiveram a amabilidade de responder.


----------



## Rog (26 Jul 2007 às 09:38)

Boas, por aqui 17,5ºC; 81%H e 1020hpa, céu nublado


----------



## Rogério Martins (26 Jul 2007 às 09:42)

Alvoraaaaada! Só eu e o Rog e que acordamos cedo hoje penso eu
Bem por aqui in Benfica City lol...temos ceu pouco nublado, mas inda a pouco estava estupido o tempo..completamente nublado e frio!
E la esta a nossa amiga nortada a estragar o panorama.. a temperatura essa encontra-se nos 19ºC

Hasta hermanos!


----------



## mocha (26 Jul 2007 às 09:45)

bom dia a todos, tenho tido mt trabalho daí a minha ausencia no forum, por aqui ceu pouco nublado com uma ou outra nuven, sigo com 20ºc


----------



## Serrano (26 Jul 2007 às 14:09)

O céu apresenta-se limpo pela Covilhã, com 29 graus na zona baixa da cidade, isto começa a aquecer...


----------



## mocha (26 Jul 2007 às 14:30)

a aquecer e bem, o termometro aqui ja marca 30ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jul 2007 às 16:51)

Boa tarde a todos !
Actualmente estão *30,5 ºC*.
A temperatura mínima foi de *15,4 ºC*.
Por cá já se atingiram os *31,9 ºC* pelas 15:30h.


Mapa de previsão para hoje (com destaque para Moscavide) : 


_Temperatura máxima:_






Nota-se uma boa fiabilidade no que toca ao pormenor da distribuição espacial das temperaturas: as temperaturas diferem em pouquíssimos quilómetros e geralmente são certeiras.


_Nota:_ Por momentos a imagem deixa de estar disponível, mas fica disponível uns minutos depois.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2007 às 19:00)

Bem, hoje o TRONIC marcou uma mínima de 15,0 ºC e uma máxima de 36,5 ºC no Alandroal (Distrito de Évora).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jul 2007 às 19:27)

Olá a todos !

Bem, como quase ninguém consegue ver a imagem do www.meteoblue.com eu coloco o link para que possam vê-la em grandes dimensões, até é melhor assim !  

Não se esqueçam de a ampliar até verem o pormenor na Vila de Moscavide !

http://bp1.blogger.com/_IQ1kfdoCwWs/RqjALYoG-YI/AAAAAAAAAAU/cskNlzsJZrU/s1600/max_dia26.jpg

Abraços !


----------



## Dan (26 Jul 2007 às 19:37)

Céu limpo e 26,9ºC

Extremos de hoje: 14,0ºC / 28,7ºC
Extremos de ontem: 13,5ºC / 29,1ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2007 às 20:24)

Por aqui, céu limpo e as seguintes temperaturas hoje:

Temperatura Máxima: 28,2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 19,2ºC
Temperatura actual: 27,6ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jul 2007 às 20:35)

Olá amigos! Quatro anos depois... *Sou licenciado em Gestão!!! *Finalmente!

Temp: 20.0ºC
Humidade: 62%
Pressão: 1016 Hpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2007 às 22:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, céu limpo e as seguintes temperaturas hoje:
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: 28,2ºC



Por subida da temperatura a máxima foi de 30,3ºC por volta das 21h30m muito depois do pôr-do-sol, devido a alteração do vento começou a soprar de norte, tal como coloquei ontem no forumagora sigo com 29,3ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jul 2007 às 22:19)

Olá a todos. Devido ao trabalho e á montagem da exposição que vai ser inaugurada no domingo, nao tenho podido aparecer por cá.

Hoje o dia foi de céu muito nublado com chuva durante toda a manhã e inicio da tarde. Neste momento já apareceram umas boas abertas

Valores de Hoje:
Tmin - 20,1ºC Tmax - 25,4ºC Hmin - 72% Hmax - 85%

Valor actual: 23,3º e 78%


----------



## mocha (26 Jul 2007 às 22:31)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos! Quatro anos depois... *Sou licenciado em Gestão!!! *Finalmente!
> 
> Temp: 20.0ºC
> Humidade: 62%
> Pressão: 1016 Hpa





parabens


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jul 2007 às 22:44)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos! Quatro anos depois... *Sou licenciado em Gestão!!! *Finalmente!
> 
> Temp: 20.0ºC
> Humidade: 62%
> Pressão: 1016 Hpa



Parabens amigo! E muitas felicidades para ti


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jul 2007 às 23:55)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos! Quatro anos depois... *Sou licenciado em Gestão!!! *Finalmente!
> 
> Temp: 20.0ºC
> Humidade: 62%
> Pressão: 1016 Hpa



Parabéns pela licenciatura, Márcio ! 

Bem, por cá *18,0 ºC* e vento de ONO. O dia de amanhã deverá ser quente !


----------



## Rog (27 Jul 2007 às 00:05)

Boas, por aqui céu nublado 18,7ºC; 81%H e 1022hpa
Hoje :
max: 24,6ºC
min: 16,4ºC


----------



## Dan (27 Jul 2007 às 00:54)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos! Quatro anos depois... *Sou licenciado em Gestão!!! *Finalmente!
> 
> Temp: 20.0ºC
> Humidade: 62%
> Pressão: 1016 Hpa



Parabéns 


20,0ºC por aqui.


----------



## mocha (27 Jul 2007 às 09:25)

bom dia e um bom fim de semana a todos, eu por aqui ja vou com 23ºC, não quero imaginar a tarde, e nos proximos dois dias vai ser pior, isto ta a pedir e mt praia, logo não sei se vai ser possivel ver os registos da temperatura no fim de semana, quem é k vai ficar encargue de ver a temperatura maxima??
já ia dar um mergulho, ate logo pessoal, bom trabalho a todos, e esperemos k o dia passe depressa, venha a praia


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jul 2007 às 10:25)

Boas,

Ontem:

min: 18,4ºC 05:46
max: 30,1ºC 15:27

Hoje:

min: 17,7ºC 06:05


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2007 às 12:12)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá a temperatura mínima foi de *14,9 ºC* e o dia parece que vai aquecer bastante ! 
O céu está limpo e o vento fraco: apenas alguma brisa de NW.
Se o vento ficar de Leste durante a tarde teremos uma subida acentuada da temperatura.


----------



## Rog (27 Jul 2007 às 14:19)

Boas, por aqui 26,6ºC céu pouco nublado.
Humidade nos 64% e 1021hpa
Nota-se os primeiros sinais do tempo leste na Madeira, a máxima até ao momento já está nos 27,7ºC.


----------



## mocha (27 Jul 2007 às 14:30)

neste momento stªA terrinha 32ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2007 às 15:38)

Boas !
Por cá a tarde está a ser quente, estando céu limpo, vento fraco e *33,8 ºC* de temperatura.
Às 15:30h estavam *34,0 ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2007 às 18:34)

Alandroal (dados de hoje): mínima de 15,5 ºC e máxima de 38,0 ºC (dados do termómetro TRONIC). E os incêndios estão de regresso !!!

Últimos dados do WeatherOnline (16h00):

Beja (247 m) 36.3° 
Evora (246 m) 35.6° 
Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 35.4° 
Castelo Branco (384 m) 35.0° 
Portalegre (590 m) 33.2° 
Viseu (644 m) 30.2° 
Lissabon/Geof (95 m) 29.8° 
Braganca (692 m) 29.8° 
Vila Real (562 m) 29.5° 
Lisbon (105 m) 29.5° 
Coimbra (179 m) 28.0° 
Faro (8 m) 27.8° 
Funchal/Madeira (49 m) 27.2° 
Flores (29 m) 26.9° 
Sintra/Granja (130 m) 26.2° 
Funchal (56 m) 25.8° 
Monte Real (54 m) 25.0° 
Horta/Faial (41 m) 24.8° 
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 24.6° 
Lajes/Terceira (54 m) 24.6° 
Ponta Delgada (72 m) 24.5° 
Santa Maria (100 m) 24.2° 
Porto Santo (82 m) 23.9° 
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 23.2° 
Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 23.0° 
Sagres (26 m) 22.8° 
Ovar/Maceda (22 m) 22.4° 
Montijo (11 m) 13.1°  ???


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Jul 2007 às 19:46)

Dan disse:


> Parabéns
> 
> 
> 20,0ºC por aqui.



Obrigado a todos! A vida agora começa!

Muito calor hoje! Penso que Lx deve ter chegado a pelo menos uns 34ºC!
Por aqui sigo com céu limpo, 23.8ºC e 1018 hpa!

Grande dia de praia amanha!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2007 às 21:14)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos! Quatro anos depois... *Sou licenciado em Gestão!!! *Finalmente!



Parabéns Flaviense 

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 29,8ºC
Temperatura mínima: 20,1ºC
Temperatura actual: 26,7ºC


----------



## Rog (27 Jul 2007 às 22:33)

Boas, por aqui 20,4ºC; céu pouco nublado e 47%H. 1020hpa


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2007 às 23:56)

Boas, por aqui o calor da meia-noite chegou sigo com 30ºC sem sol amanhã chego aos 50ºC com sol


----------



## Brigantia (28 Jul 2007 às 02:01)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá amigos! Quatro anos depois... *Sou licenciado em Gestão!!! *Finalmente!



Parabéns. As maiores felicidades para a nova vida...


----------



## Brigantia (28 Jul 2007 às 02:05)

Noite quente, neste momento 19,8ºC...


----------



## Rogério Martins (28 Jul 2007 às 08:08)

Bom dia a todos! E hoje começa o verdadeiro calor!! Parece que agora a subida da temperatura dá-se até segunda-feira alias no site do wheatheronline davam 39ºC para a capital na segunda mas duvido..quem sabe!E depois vem alguma instabilidade ehehe com algumas trovoadas à mistura. mas isto e mais pos meninos do norte!
Por aqui sigo com céu limpo, ligeira brisa de nordeste e a temperatura ja se encontrava nos 21ºC ás 5:00 UTC portanto noite tropical aqui na minha zona

Hasta, vou a praia!


----------



## Rog (28 Jul 2007 às 09:45)

Boas, por aqui 22ºC; 47%H e 1018hpa
Por cá já instalado o tempo leste... humidade muito baixa, e temperaturas altas. A mínima durante a noite foi de 19,8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2007 às 13:02)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo calor, sigo com 29ºC, uma leve brisa de sudoeste o que faz com que a temperatura não suba mais, a 20 kms a norte em São Brás de Alportel estavam às 10 horas (UTC) segundo o IM 37,1ºC, se o vento muda para norte, Faro pode chegar bem perto dos 40ºC, depende da hora em que muda o vento, ontem mudou quase à meia-noite fez com que à meia-noite tivesse 30ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2007 às 13:25)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá a noite foi quente, registando-se uma temperatura mínima de *17,7 ºC* !
A tarde deverá ser de torrar ! O céu esteve limpo durante a noite e ainda continua limpo.


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2007 às 14:56)

Calor de "C" grande. 36C há uma hora atrás e 32% humidade. Torreira. 
Finalmente as máximas do ano a serem quebradas no Verão para estes lados.
No Alentejo a Amareleja e Mértola já tinham 38.4C às 12:00 UTC, mas a EMA mais quente a essa hora era 38.6C em Castro Verde (N.Corvo)


----------



## ACalado (28 Jul 2007 às 15:10)

boas por aqui um dia bem quentinho 30ºc o pior e que para amanha ainda deve subir mais um pouco


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2007 às 15:24)

Rog disse:


> Por cá já instalado o tempo leste... humidade muito baixa, e temperaturas altas.



Aó está ele no MODIS. Tempo Este na Madeira e Calima poirenta nas Canárias. De notar também um incêndio na Gran Canaria.





http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/2007209/crefl1_143.A2007209114500-2007209115000.2km.jpg


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2007 às 16:29)

Boa tarde a todos !
Até agora, a temperatura máxima registada é de uns impressionantes *40,5 ºC* !
Às 15:30h e também às 16 h o termómetro marcava *40,3 ºC*.
Neste momento estão *39,4 ºC*, o céu continua limpo e há uma brisa quente constante.


----------



## Rog (28 Jul 2007 às 17:20)

Boas, por aqui tempo quente, com o conhecido "tempo leste". 
Neste momento 29,6ºC e 55%H. Esta humidade torna-se "pesada" a respirar com estes 29ºC...
1019hpa
a min. do dia foi 19,8ºC; e a máx. até ao momento 30ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2007 às 17:47)

Alandroal (dados de hoje): mínima de 20,0 ºC e máxima de 40,0 ºC (dados do termómetro TRONIC até às 16h15).


----------



## Rogério Martins (28 Jul 2007 às 18:22)

Ola Pessoal!
Bem esta um calorao dos diabos.Fiquei espantando com a maxima registada na estaçao aqui na minha zona ( Benfica ). Segundo o I.M ( e devo dizer que está certo de certeza os valores porque o calor aqui e infernal ) as 14.00 UTC Benfica marcava *40ºC*...quais 35ºC como referiram.! E nao foi so aqui que bateu essa temperatura....Estrela chegous aos *40,2ºC*, Estefânia ficou-se pelos 38ºC por volta disso, na Baixa *40,5ºC* foi a mais alta da cidade e em Alvalade ficou-se pelos *37,4ºC*

O I.M preve subida da temperatura amanha e tambem segunda feira...na minha opiniao duvido que amanha a maxima na geral seja para aqui de 35ºC e na segunda 36ºC...sinceramente penso que seja muito mais.

Por agora céu limpo, brisa ainda quente vinda de noroeste e às 15 UTC marcavamaqui 37,5ºC....Temo que venha uma noite tropical...to lixado 
Hasta


----------



## Nuno (28 Jul 2007 às 18:55)

Boas pa quem ñ esta um grandee bafo eu registei 40,5 em Setúbal ! Demais, impossivel n da pa aguentar ! Noitada hj la tem k ser


----------



## Fil (28 Jul 2007 às 19:22)

Eu por fim quebrei a barreira dos 30ºC hoje mesmo com uma máxima de 30,3ºC. Na estação do IM a máxima deve ter andado pelos 33ºC. A mínima em minha casa foi de 15,1ºC e na estação de 12,9ºC. Neste momento tenho 29,5ºC, 29% e 1025 hPa.

As temperaturas na Madeira é que estão curiosas:


----------



## mocha (28 Jul 2007 às 19:25)

ola pessoal, a praia estava do melhor, neste momento sigo com 32ºC


----------



## Rogério Martins (28 Jul 2007 às 19:30)

mocha disse:


> ola pessoal, a praia estava do melhor, neste momento sigo com 32ºC



Colega por acaso ai da tua zona reparas nalguma nuvem de fumo vinda do norte...tipo ela ta a passar na direccao este....e que daqui da minha casa vejo algo...deve ser d santarem...

Por aqui nada d vento agora..jasus! e ceu limpo...maxima de 35,1ºC as 16 UTC


----------



## mocha (28 Jul 2007 às 19:35)

por acaso n avisto ainda nada, mas quando vim do Meco vi umas nuvens de fumo pros lados da arrabida


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2007 às 21:03)

Boas, por aqui o dia foi fresco em relação aos outros membros, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 31,0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 21,8ºC
Temperatura actual: 29,6ºC

Algumas Máximas previstas para amanhã:Porto 30ºC Lisboa: 38ºC; Faro 34ºC e Beja 42ºC e quase todo o país em alerta amarelo e laranja

Vamos ver se não sobe de noite

Esta noite vou ver a feira na minha terra, pelo que contaram-me tem umas coisas muito interessantes


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jul 2007 às 21:35)

mocha disse:


> por acaso n avisto ainda nada, mas quando vim do Meco vi umas nuvens de fumo pros lados da arrabida



Estives-te no Meco?
Eu também!

Sim também ví essa nuvem! Onde era o Incendio? Alguem sabe?

Por aqui sigo com 20.7ºC, 62% de Humidade e 1017 Hpa! Maxima atingida hoje no carro em Alcantara: 39.5ºC

RTPN: A falar do Jet Stream no Jornal... Gostei de ver!


----------



## mocha (28 Jul 2007 às 21:46)

nao sei se tem a ver com esta noticia:

*Guarda e Setúbal com incêndios*

Dois incêndios, não circunscritos, lavravam hoje nos distritos da Guarda e de Setúbal, cerca das 18:00, mobilizando mais de 100 bombeiros, informou à Lusa o Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Civil (SNBPC). 

Na localidade de Vale de Vinhas, no concelho do Montijo, distrito de Setúbal, 73 bombeiros combatiam um incêndio em mato, pinheiro e acácias, que deflagrou cerca das 16:10, segundo o sítio na Internet do SNBPC. 

Um incêndio em mato, com acesso difícil, em Chãs, no Parque Arqueológico do Côa, concelho de Vila Nova de Foz Côa, distrito da Guarda, mobilizava 38 homens, apoiados por nove veículos.


_in Portugal Diario_


----------



## mocha (28 Jul 2007 às 21:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Estives-te no Meco?
> Eu também!




tava se mt bem
amanha ha mais


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2007 às 22:05)

vaga disse:


> eu registei 40,5 em Setúbal !



Também registei a máxima de 40,5 ºC hoje no Alandroal.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2007 às 22:51)

Segundo a Estação REUMA da Estrela (Instituto de Meteorologia), a temperatura máxima hoje em Lisboa ficou ligeiramente acima dos 40,0 ºC.

Gráfico


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2007 às 00:08)

Noite tropical por cá !  
Temperatura actual de *23,0 ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jul 2007 às 00:43)

Boa noite a todos! Mais uma vez tive um pouco ausente do forum devido a montagem da exposição que finalmente amanhã vai ser inaugurada. Depois quando tiver alguma foto mandarei.
Hoje aqui na Lagoa tivemos um dia quente de céu pouco nublado. 

Valores de hoje: Tmin  - 22,2ºC Tmax - 27º C   Hmin - 70% Hmax - 83%

a partir de segunda talvez ja tenha mais tempo para aparecer mais aqui


----------



## Rog (29 Jul 2007 às 00:50)

Boas, por aqui 23,7ºC  e 30% de humidade...
O dia foi de sol e céu limpo.
Durante a tarde, a cobrir o mar e as zonas abaixo dos 450 metros na costa norte houve nevoeiro, temperatura amena e humidade alta (90%) do quadr. de Nordeste.. acima dos 500 metros... o céu limpo imperava com tempo Leste (quadrante Este) e humidade descia em altura, (na minha casa rondava os 30%, eu que vivo a 538 tive de apanhar com este sol e tempo quente e seco...)
Aqui fica as temperaturas e humidade às 22h











O vento e o quadrante dominante em algumas localidades da Madeira






Nota: A estação meteorologica de Santana, segundo me consta, está situada no farol em São Jorge, a cerca de 300 metros de altitude... ou seja, ficou na zona fresca


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2007 às 02:35)

Por cá continua a noite tropical: *22,5 ºC* !


----------



## Rog (29 Jul 2007 às 07:01)

bom dia, não há quem possa dormir...
Neste momento 25,5ºc e 29% de humidade...
A mínima da noite foi de 23,1ºC


----------



## Rogério Martins (29 Jul 2007 às 08:03)

Bom dia a todos...Noite tropical por aqui em Benfica, 20.1ºC foi a minima mais baixa registada durante esta noite....e hoje será ainda mais abrasador o dia embora segunda seja muito pior...
Por agora céu limpo e nada d vento!
Hasta


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2007 às 09:04)

Agora 25 °C, a noite foi tropical com minima de 21.3 °C, mas esta minima é enganadora porque a maior parte da madrugada foi  passada acima dos 23 °C.

Vai ser um dia complicado... acordei com uma quase ausência de vento o que não é nada nada bom. Se mesmo aqui quase à beira mar não há vento...


----------



## Rogério Martins (29 Jul 2007 às 10:15)

Boas...por aqui ceu pouco nublado...ligeira brisa de Leste o que nao e nada  bom...as 7 UTC marcavam 25,1ºC aqui em Benfica...provalvelmente estara agora em torno dos 30ºC
Hasta!


----------



## Rog (29 Jul 2007 às 11:50)

Boas, por aqui uns torridos 32ºC
Humidade a 27%


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2007 às 12:09)

Boas, por aqui, uns tórridos 33ºC esta noite há 1:00 da manhã registava 32,4ºC que calorão estava na rua, até sufocava, fui à feira dos parques naturais e do ambiente muito interessante, com uma exposição sobre o aquecimento global no Algarve onde o mar pode subir cerca de 1 a 2 metros , mais fenómenos extremos como secas, inundações, e estranho que pareça até furacões falam que o Algarve pode ser afectado por esses fenómenos, mas uma coisa que fiquei baralhado toda a gente fala que no algarve a precipitação vai diminuir 40% anualmente mas lá fala de um aumento na precipitação na ordem dos 15%, falei com pessoas que estavam lá e todas acreditam no aumento da precipitação e dos fenómenos extremos


----------



## mocha (29 Jul 2007 às 12:15)

boa tarde a todos, k calorão, eu ontem nem tive acção pra sair a noite.
tirando a nuvem k passou por aqui a pouco, sigo com ceu limpo e mt calor,33ºC


----------



## Rogério Martins (29 Jul 2007 às 12:23)

benfica as 9:00 UTC ja se encontrava com 35,1ºC..isto esta subir demais po meu agrado!
Hasta!


----------



## Nuno (29 Jul 2007 às 12:33)

Boas, ya o incendio era em Setúbal usp ontem esqueçi de vos informar peço desculpa meus companheiros  Mas ñ foi nada de grave ! Ja esta tudo bem ! Bem por aqui neste momento esta 32ºC e já um grande bafo ! O céu por aqui ñ esta totalmente azul esta com aquela neblina de bafo do calor penso eu que seija disso !!! Espero que ñ seija incendios ! Noite tropical tambem 23,5


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2007 às 12:43)

Mau, máxima de 32ºC já vou com 34ºC e brisa de sueste portanto Levante, aí que derretemos todos e amanhã ainda vai estar mais quente, isto porque o São Pedro ligou o forno para 50ºC


----------



## Nuno (29 Jul 2007 às 12:56)

Setúbal 34ºC vento ausente !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2007 às 13:01)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por aqui, máxima ontem de *40,5 ºC * e hoje ainda deverá subir mais.
Temperatura mínima de *20,0 ºC* !


----------



## Nuno (29 Jul 2007 às 13:28)

Temperaturas ao 12 h no alentejo ! Realmente impressionante ! Sera que se vão bater records ?




Shot at 2007-07-29


----------



## Rog (29 Jul 2007 às 14:13)

Boas, por aqui 35ºC
humidade 27%


----------



## Nuno (29 Jul 2007 às 14:19)

Rog disse:


> Boas, por aqui 35ºC
> humidade 27%



Brutal amigo Rog ai ai se a humidade tivesse mais alta


----------



## Minho (29 Jul 2007 às 14:50)

Rog disse:


> Boas, por aqui 35ºC
> humidade 27%





35ºC!! Mas que se passa aí? O Alberto está a deitar fumo???


----------



## ACalado (29 Jul 2007 às 15:04)

por aqui 33ºc com 23% é o que chamo uma verdadeira torra
o que vale é que vai arrefecer la para 4feira


----------



## redragon (29 Jul 2007 às 15:19)

presentemente 41,5...tá demais...


----------



## Minho (29 Jul 2007 às 15:22)

Situação pouco normal...

No Meteored também estão espantados com a situação. 
Uma estação em Maspalomas na ilha da Gran Canária já se atingiram 46,3ºC e 5% de humidade  

*Os mapas não mentem são temperaturas superiores a 25ºC a 850hPa* 








A radiosondagem de Tenerife mostra uma enorme inversão térmica de 9ºC e *temperaturas de 28.4ºC a 850hPa*





FONTE

A culpa desta temperatura tão alta são o Sara e o regime de vento com pouco percorrido marítimo, logo ar extremamente seco e temperaturas anormalmente altas...

*Mapa velocidade/direcção do vento a 300hPa*


----------



## Kraliv (29 Jul 2007 às 15:30)

Boas,




*23,6º* de minima aqui pelas _Ruas Floridas da Ravessa_


*42,3ºC* neste momento 





Cuidem-se


----------



## Minho (29 Jul 2007 às 15:35)

Devo ter atingido a máxima do dia em Melgaço. 
Neste momento apenas 32,4ºC...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2007 às 15:39)

Boa tarde a todos !
Vão pensar que é mentira, mas não: *40,0 ºC* em Lisboa e *43,4 ºC *em Moscavide.
Vamos ver até onde isto vai...


----------



## Nuno (29 Jul 2007 às 15:47)

Setúbal 41,5ºC ! Vou ate á praia !


----------



## RMira (29 Jul 2007 às 16:08)

Que é isto? Está a chover no Alentejo???







Fonte IM


----------



## Rog (29 Jul 2007 às 16:10)

Boas, por aqui 35,1ºC, a máxima até ao momento 35,7ºC... e vivo a 1 Km do mar, que ainda assim ajuda a moderar a temperatura... embora hoje os extremos levam a melhor... neste momento 27% de humidade... e 1016hpa


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2007 às 18:03)

mirones disse:


> Que é isto? Está a chover no Alentejo???



Não, são erros do radar. Às vezes acontece, já reparei nisso muitas vezes, desde nevoeiro, neblinas, fumo, etc.


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2007 às 18:07)

Pois é pessoal, a grande surpresa do dia não é o Alentejo, é mesmo a grande Lisboa. 
Hoje pelas 13/14:00 pensei que ficassemos até muito ligeiramente abaixo de ontem, só que para minha supresa as temperaturas continuaram a subir pelo menos até meia hora atrás, e estou convencido que quando o IM divulgar os últimos dados teremos algumas surpresas, julgo que oficialmente não terá ficado pelos 40C das 15:00 UTC nesta região.


----------



## João Esteves (29 Jul 2007 às 18:08)

Hoje foi um dia extremamente quente em todo o país. Passámos de um verão fresco para um verão abrasador em menos de nada !

Portela: 39.9ºC
Nisa: 39.3ºC (estranhamente mais baixo que na capital)

Um bom resto de fim de semana!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2007 às 18:17)

Boa tarde a todos !
Possivelmente não vão acreditar, mas foi batido o record do ano passado.
Temperatura mínima de *20,0 ºC* e máxima de *44,1 ºC* na Vila de Moscavide.
Algumas zonas de Lisboa tiveram máximas acima dos *42 ºC*.
Dia realmente muito quente por aqui.

Neste momento, temperatura de *39,0 ºC*. Lisboa com *40,0 ºC*. Mais agradável.


----------



## Rogério Martins (29 Jul 2007 às 18:20)

Vince disse:


> Pois é pessoal, a grande surpresa do dia não é o Alentejo, é mesmo a grande Lisboa.
> Hoje pelas 13/14:00 pensei que ficassemos até muito ligeiramente abaixo de ontem, só que para minha supresa as temperaturas continuaram a subir pelo menos até meia hora atrás, e estou convencido que quando o IM divulgar os últimos dados teremos algumas surpresas, julgo que oficialmente não terá ficado pelos 40C das 15:00 UTC nesta região.




E verdade..na minha localidade a maxima atingida foi de *42,3ºC* e agora mantem-se nos 40ºC constantemente como o I.M tambem o refere..inda pouco na Antena 1 Lisboa as 18 horas os termometros marcavam os 40ºC!
Que rica noite que vamos ter....vou andar a contar carneiros ou entao andar a observar a aviação nocturna ( melgas)
Amanha será mais quente ao que pareçe...
Hasta

P.S: os valores observados aqui em Benfica e da exclusividade do I.M.
E estes valores foram atingidos como os 40ºC em Lisboa devido as condições ambientalmente poluidoras que se encontram na capital


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jul 2007 às 18:25)

Algumas temperaturas às 16h00
* * *
Portel (Oriola) – 42,9 ºC
Castro Verde (N. Corvo) – 42,3 ºC
Évora (Aeródromo) – 42,1 ºC
Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha) – 41,5 ºC
Alvega – 41,4 ºC
Santarém (Fonte Boa) – 41.3 ºC
Avis (Benavila) – 41,2 ºC
Estremoz – 41,1 ºC
Beja – 41,1 ºC
Elvas – 40,7 ºC
Tomar (Valdonas) – 40,1 ºC
Lisboa (G. Coutinho) – 40,0 ºC
* * *
Faro (Aeroporto) – 32,2 ºC
Sagres – 31,0 ºC
Sines – 30,8 ºC
Almada (P. Rainha) – 27,8 ºC
Aveiro (Universidade) – 27,6 ºC
Cabo Raso – 21,4 ºC
* * *
Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


Tive algumas dificuldades em entrar no site esta tarde mas agora parece que já consigo publicar. Hoje estou perto de Setúbal, pelo que tenho menos 2 / 3 ºC que no Alentejo.


----------



## redragon (29 Jul 2007 às 18:27)

por elvas pensei que ia torrar...cheguei aos 42,5 graus....


----------



## TigoStreets (29 Jul 2007 às 18:41)

Bem, ao que parece, e contra o que estava previsto, amanhã o dia será mais fresco...o IM retirou todos os avisos "laranja" e agora, do nada...apenas 4 distritos em alerta amarelo para calor...Beja, Bragança, Évora e Guarda...


----------



## Nuno (29 Jul 2007 às 18:42)

Por Setúbal Max de 42ºC e neste momento 40ºC ! Impressionanteee


----------



## Rogério Martins (29 Jul 2007 às 18:46)

TigoStreets disse:


> Bem, ao que parece, e contra o que estava previsto, amanhã o dia será mais fresco...o IM retirou todos os avisos "laranja" e agora, do nada...apenas 4 distritos em alerta amarelo para calor...Beja, Bragança, Évora e Guarda...




Tao em actualizacao colega  porque amanha sera o dia mais quente acredita
Hasta


----------



## Rog (29 Jul 2007 às 19:03)

TigoStreets disse:


> Bem, ao que parece, e contra o que estava previsto, amanhã o dia será mais fresco...o IM retirou todos os avisos "laranja" e agora, do nada...apenas 4 distritos em alerta amarelo para calor...Beja, Bragança, Évora e Guarda...



4
Vejo 5 em alerta amarelo para calor


----------



## Fil (29 Jul 2007 às 19:13)

Não é só nas Canárias que se registam essas humidades absurdas. Às 16h Avis estava com uma humidade de 5%!

Aqui em minha casa, tive uma nova máxima do ano com 31,0ºC às 17:53. A mínima foi de 17,7ºC. Agora ainda tenho 30,5ºC, 18% e 1023 hPa.


----------



## Rog (29 Jul 2007 às 19:19)

Agora tenho por aqui 29,1ºC e 34%H
1016hpa - céu limpo


----------



## Rogério Martins (29 Jul 2007 às 19:21)

Lisboa as 19 hora encontrava-se ainda com 39ºC...isto e demais


----------



## Nuno (29 Jul 2007 às 19:28)

Setúbal 38ºC as 19.30 onde é que eu ja vi isto ! Brutal mesmo meus deuz !  Que noite sera esta !!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Jul 2007 às 19:43)

Calor... Muito calor!!!   Registo neste momento 38ºC com uma humidade de 13%.
Durante a tarde era impossível sair de casa. Registei 42ºC por volta das 16 horas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jul 2007 às 20:09)

Dia quente por estas bandas! Pela praia grande em Sintra a maxima não foi além dos 26.5ºC (carro)...

Neste momento sigo com 27.9ºC, 55% de Humidade e 1014Hpa...
Amanhã a temperatura deve descer uma "mica"...


----------



## Nuno (29 Jul 2007 às 20:14)

Nunca vi nada assim são 20 h da noite e estao 35,9ºC demais poxas !


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2007 às 21:01)

21 horas, 32 °C. 

Tá na hora de ir para uma esplanada festejar a máxima do ano com a 1ª caipirinha deste Verão. Até mais logo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2007 às 21:32)

Ranking de hoje (estações oficiais):

1  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 42.4 °C  
2  Beja (Portugal) 42.3 °C  
3  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 41.2 °C  
4  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 40.3 °C  
5  Montijo (Portugal) 39.2 °C  
6  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 39.1 °C  
7  Portalegre (Portugal) 38.8 °C  
8  Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 38.0 °C  
9  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 37.2 °C  
10  Sintra / Granja (Portugal) 37.2 °C

Fonte: OGIMET (http://www.ogimet.com)


----------



## Rog (29 Jul 2007 às 21:45)

Boas, por aqui sigo com 24,3ºC
41% Humidade e 1017hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2007 às 22:08)

Boa noite a todos !
Neste momento Lisboa está com *32 ºC* e Moscavide com *28,6 ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2007 às 22:40)

Boas, já sou cumulus

Por aqui um belo dia de praia com temperatura fresca à tarde e com neblina, e agora sente-se uma aragem fresca esta noite, mas ainda pode acontecer o mesmo que aconteceu ontem à noite,onde à  1:00 da manhã tinha 32ºc o que vai em sintonia com o gráfico para Faro/Aeroporto do IM

Temperatura Máxima: 34,4ºC (por volta das 13 horas)
Temperatura mínima: 22,4ºC
Temperatura actual: 25,3ºC

Parece que eu e o meu amigo Minho somos os mais fresquinhos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Jul 2007 às 23:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, já sou cumulus



Parabens amigo!


1ª Noite Tropical! E que noite! Está um calorão!!! Quanto menos roupa melhor!

Registo *25ºC às 23:05*! Amanhã promete!


----------



## Rog (29 Jul 2007 às 23:08)

Boas, por aqui a temperatura desce e já está nos 22,9ºC
34%H e 1017hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2007 às 23:11)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Parabens amigo!
> 
> 
> 1ª Noite Tropical! E que noite! Está um calorão!!! Quanto menos roupa melhor!
> ...



Lisboa com *32 ºC* às 22:30h e agora com *31 ºC* !


----------



## Mago (29 Jul 2007 às 23:22)

Boa Noite
Maxima de 36ºC e agora ainda estão 26,8ºC , 1022hpa
Que calor.....


----------



## mocha (29 Jul 2007 às 23:25)

boa noite, por aqui sigo com uns calientes 32ºC ate amanha


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jul 2007 às 23:33)

Por aqui sigo com 24ºC...se pelo Nordeste estes dias não são fáceis de suportar imagino no Alentejo


----------



## Nuno (30 Jul 2007 às 00:44)

Boas bem que noite, linda espectacular mesmo ñ existem muitas noites destas, o vento nem sopra e 31ºC !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2007 às 03:14)

Lisboa com *29 ºC* neste momento !
A temperatura mínima poderá ser de *26 *ou *27 ºC* em Lisboa !
A tarde deverá ser ainda mais quente que a anterior !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2007 às 03:45)

Afinal na Baixa chegaram a registar-se cerca de *44 ºC*...reparem bem na escala: o próximo traço seria o dos *45 ºC* e não está longe ! 








Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia de Portugal (www.meteo.pt)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2007 às 04:36)

Destaque para Lisboa às 3h:


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2007 às 07:11)

22.5 °C, 43% humidade e 1014 hPa de pressão.
Desde ontem que é entre as 6:00 e as 8:00 a única janela de oportunidade para refrescar um pouco as casas para estes lados.


----------



## Rogério Martins (30 Jul 2007 às 07:53)

Bom Dia....esta noite nao dormi nada,devido ao calor....Lisboa nem desceu dos 24ºC..enfim.....hoje especial destaque para o Distrito de Evora com alerta maximo devido ao calor e Lisboa novamente espera 40ºC de temperatura maxima...E na minha opiniao e provavel que suba até mais mas veremos..

Hasta pessoal!


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2007 às 08:10)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Afinal na Baixa chegaram a registar-se cerca de *44 ºC*...reparem bem na escala: o próximo traço seria o dos *45 ºC* e não está longe !



Pois é Daniel. Eu ontem estava a chamar a atenção para isso ontem à tarde aqui no Seguimento. Durante a tarde tive que ir a Lisboa levar uma pessoa a Santa Apolónia e apercebi-me que o final de tarde traria algumas surpresas nestas estações urbanas pois várias zonas baixas de Lisboa por onde passei eram uma estufa irrespirável.

Acredito que olhes para estes valores da Baixa com alguma satisfação pessoal, pois a tua estação tem sido sempre polémica ao longo dos tempos, mas tal como uma vez te disse aqui há muitos meses, os teus dados a mim não me chocam, podem não significar muito mas traduzem a tua micro-realidade. E em Lisboa há muitas micro-realidades dessas. Para muitos pode ser surpreendente uma cidade litoral e banhada pelo Rio acumular calor desta forma, mas Lisboa é uma cidade com muitas colinas e vales, que por um lado amenizam o clima muitas vezes, por outro lado outras vezes ajudam a que o calor se acumule de forma insuportável nos seus vales.






E o Tejo, traduz muitas vezes falsamente a ideia de frescura, pois o Vale do Tejo nas temperaturas às vezes fica pouco aquém do Alentejo.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Jul 2007 às 08:15)

Ontem a máxima aqui foi de 40,1ºC

A minima durante a noite foi de 21,2ºC às 6:22 Mas às 00:00 tinha 27,4ºC

Primeira minima do ano acima dos 20ºC por estas bandas já que na noite anterior foi de 19,9ºC


----------



## Rog (30 Jul 2007 às 08:21)

Actualizado os alertas do IM... Alerta vermelho no distrito de Évora bem como muitos distritos em alerta laranja...




Shot at 2007-07-30


----------



## Rog (30 Jul 2007 às 08:22)

Pela Madeira durante a noite max de 24,6ºC e minima de 22,2ºC
Humidade max. 38% e min. 25%

Dados actuais: 24ºC e 32%


----------



## Rogério Martins (30 Jul 2007 às 08:25)

Vince disse:


> Pois é Daniel. Eu ontem estava a chamar a atenção para isso ontem à tarde aqui no Seguimento. Durante a tarde tive que ir a Lisboa levar uma pessoa a Santa Apolónia e apercebi-me que o final de tarde traria algumas surpresas nestas estações urbanas pois várias zonas baixas de Lisboa por onde passei eram uma estufa irrespirável.
> 
> Acredito que olhes para estes valores da Baixa com alguma satisfação pessoal, pois a tua estação tem sido sempre polémica ao longo dos tempos, mas tal como uma vez te disse aqui há muitos meses, os teus dados a mim não me chocam, podem não significar muito mas traduzem a tua micro-realidade. E em Lisboa há muitas micro-realidades dessas. Para muitos pode ser surpreendente uma cidade litoral e banhada pelo Rio acumular calor desta forma, mas Lisboa é uma cidade com muitas colinas e vales, que por um lado amenizam o clima muitas vezes, por outro lado outras vezes ajudam a que o calor se acumule de forma insuportável nos seus vales.
> 
> ...




Inda bem que tens isto aqui Vince. Assim das-me razao num aspecto..E que referiram tambem que a minha maxima dontem aqui em Benfica foi considerada um exagero, chamemo-lhes assim...e à do Daniel tambem..outra coisa que por acaso um dos colegas referiu-me que a minha zona e bastante quente porque o Monsanto "trava"aquela brisa vinda do rio, mas plo vistos nem essa brisa e capaz de provocar um ligeiro alivio nas temperaturas.
Tou pa ver como vai ser hoje!
Hasta e obrigado ai tambem pla explicação no teu topico


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2007 às 08:44)

Rog disse:


> Actualizado os alertas do IM... Alerta vermelho no distrito de Évora bem como muitos distritos em alerta laranja...



Está correcto de acordo com os critérios deles. A única coisa a assinalar é que ontem é que falharam o alerta vermelho, pois Évora (Aeródromo) atingiu pelo menos os 41.9 C às 16z. Évora tem limite (41) para vermelho mais baixo do que Portalegre (42) e bastante mais baixo do que Beja(44).





Critérios de emissão dos Avisos Meteorológicos


----------



## mocha (30 Jul 2007 às 09:43)

bom dia pessoal, vamos a mais um dia de calor, hoje sem praia 
quase impossivel dormir com este calor, ja vou com 28ºC


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2007 às 09:45)

Rogério Martins disse:


> Inda bem que tens isto aqui Vince. Assim das-me razao num aspecto..E que referiram tambem que a minha maxima dontem aqui em Benfica foi considerada um exagero, chamemo-lhes assim...e à do Daniel tambem..outra coisa que por acaso um dos colegas referiu-me que a minha zona e bastante quente porque o Monsanto "trava"aquela brisa vinda do rio, mas plo vistos nem essa brisa e capaz de provocar um ligeiro alivio nas temperaturas.
> Tou pa ver como vai ser hoje!
> Hasta e obrigado ai tambem pla explicação no teu topico



A brisa é decisiva em Lisboa.  Num cenário como o de ontem ou de hoje de manhã, a brisa que vem do vale do Tejo com muito calor aquece muito a cidade. Se o Vale do Tejo estiver mais fresquinho, arrefece obviamente, e o Daniel (ou mesmo a Mocha ou a est. MeteoMoita) mostra isso muitas vezes. As colinas neste caso ajudam a estancar ainda mais o calor nas zonas baixas e o Tejo é um canal onde ele flui afectando toda a zona oriental, a baixa, etc... 

*Hoje 06:00 UTC*






Mas quando ela é Atlântica, como passará a ser a partir desta tarde e amanhã, a cidade vai refrescar um pouco. No caso do Daniel e outras zonas de Lisboa muito protegidas pelas colinas esse refrescamento não será tão visivel, pois a brisa tb é fraca. Por isso nunca me chocaram os dados do Daniel. Moscavide está precisamente numa zona onde eu acho que estes contrastes são prováveis.
Rogério, hoje por exemplo acho que tu em Benfica não vais registar dados tão elevados ao final da tarde mas o Daniel provavelmente irá registar na mesma.

*
18:00 UTC *






*PS: Isto não é opinião de especialista*, é apenas a minha opinião pessoal daquilo que observo nas minhas constantes deambulações por Lisboa inteira ao longo do ano


----------



## HotSpot (30 Jul 2007 às 11:08)

Excelente explicação Vince.

Realmente quando há extremos de temperaturas quem já não assistiu dentro de um carro percorrer uns metros e temperatura variar uns graus valentes.

Aqui na Moita bem perto de Lisboa, também há um microclima tramado principalmente de Inverno.

Quando comparo as estações da margem Norte aqui com a minha existem muitas vezes diferenças consideráveis. Geralmente na Moita durante o dia é muito mais quente e de noite muito mais frio.

De Inverno nos tipicos dias de predominancia Anti-Ciclonica aqui tenho em média menos 4ºC que em LX. Quando há borrascas acontece precisamente o contrário e por isso desde janeiro ainda não desceu dos 2.4ºC

É normal que coloquem em causa por exemplo os dados de Moscavide, eu sinceramente sou mais um, principalmente porque existe uma estação na Portela de um utilizador aqui no forum que não comprova isso. E a distancia entre as duas estações parece ser muito curta.

Quanto à de Benfica passa-se o mesmo comparando com a da Amadora.

Como estão montados os sensores?

Quanto à oficial da Lisboa-Baixa nem comento, basta verem todos os dias os valores que regista para chegarem à conclusão que a fiabilidade é nula. Esta já em Maio num dia que não me recordo tinha chegado aos 38ºC ?!?, ou seja, TODOS os dias marca mais 3 ou 4 que o resto das IM's de LX e como eu trabalho na Baixa tenho a certeza que essa não é a realidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2007 às 11:35)

Boas, por aqui uma noite mais fresca que as últimas registei 20,1ºC, agora sigo com 28,1ºC


----------



## Rogério Martins (30 Jul 2007 às 11:42)

Brigado pela explicação Vince...mas tenho a sensação que irá chegar aos mesmos valores de ontem aqui em Benfica, ou ate um pouco mais!. Repara, hoje as 8 da manha ja se registavam aqui 32,5ºC e um colega meu que participa neste forum tambem mora em queluz e salvo erro tambem andava a rondar este valor..Agora uma coisa é certa.....é que o vento mais uma vez esta de Leste e pode estragar a tua teoria Vince ( sem ofensa  )....mas quem sabe na parte da tarde isto dê reviravolta e espero que tenhas razao porque este calor ja me andou a causar alguns problemas.....


Deixo so aqui mais uma palavrinha...ja reparaste nas temperaturas que vem ja no fim desta semana? Sera que ira ser igual às registadas nestes ultimos dias? Ou será ainda mais e muito mais prolongado?....so sei duma coisa...o AA agora ja se esta a portar bem, mas a baixa termica de origem africana anda a fazer das suas e quem saiba provoque uma nova vaga d calor...esperemos....
Hasta


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2007 às 12:41)

Eu moro num local urbanizado e não tenho quintal.
Já mudei há um tempo a estação para a varanda, que é o espaço mais aberto que tenho aqui e comparo com outro termómetro de mercúrio, na mesma varanda, para ver se bate certo. Sem querer discordar, a realidade é que batem certo, mas volto a referir que moro num apartamento e que meço a temperatura numa varanda.
É natural que a temperatura seja assim tão elevada, aliás, no termómetro do carro chega a marcar mais do que aqui.
Segundo algumas estações do I.M., alguns locais de Lisboa chegaram aos *43* ou* 44 ºC*, o que não me espanta. O vento tem estado de Leste.

De qualquer forma, é possível essa inflacção pelo facto de não viver num espaço aberto ou descampado, mas a diferença em relação à realidade não haverá de ser muita.

Se tivesse a minha estação assim tão mal localizada ou apanhasse sol à tarde, registaria uns *60 ºC* e durante a noite registaria valores acima do real e, se repararem bem, as noites aqui são mais frescas que em Lisboa.

É possível, esporadicamente, ter valores destes.

Peço desculpa àqueles que tomarem uma interpretação errada: eu não quero contrariar, só acho que devido a estas condições as temperaturas registadas podem parecer absurdas apesar de serem registadas em muitos locais diferentes.

Tal como várias pessoas disseram, é possível registar estes valores, porque há factores que tornam realidade este tipo de temperaturas e variações de *3ºC* mesmo em poucos quilómetros.


Para esclarecer algumas pessoas, aqui estão algumas fotografias do local onde está localizada a estação:

















Reparem na altura do sensor em relação ao chão da varanda e a altura desta varanda que é superior à altura dos prédios da frente. No entanto, reparem que não há nada a tapar a varanda por cima e que ainda assim se vê um grande aglomerado de prédios, o que revela a grande urbanização deste espaço.
O sensor está a cerca de 80 cm das paredes e a cerca de 2,20m do chão da varanda (não encontro sítio melhor em termos de arejamento, mas no entanto parece-me suficiente).


----------



## HotSpot (30 Jul 2007 às 12:53)

Realmente o sensor está bem localizado dentro do possivel, melhor só o colocando dentro de um Radiation Shield.

Já agora ficam as máximas de ontem das "amadoras" que estão no wunderground:

Margem Sul:

Moita - 40,1
Alhos-Vedros - 39,9
Almada - 39,3

Margem Norte:

Portela - 39,9
Oeiras - 39,7
Amadora - 39,3


----------



## Rogério Martins (30 Jul 2007 às 12:54)

Boas!
Fui a pouco ao I.M. ver o comportamento da temperatura aqui na minha zona e fiquei meio aparvalhado quando reparei que as 9 UTC,Benfica ja tinha uns 37,5ºC.....Sao agora 10 paras as 13 da tarde e provavelmente por aqui ja devem estar 40ºC ou mais...
Como ves Vince rezei tanto para que tivesses razao e afinal de contas parace que isto esta ainda mais quente do que esperava e do que tu esperavas....quanto e que esta ai na tua zona?
Abraço!


----------



## Redfish (30 Jul 2007 às 12:58)

Ontem ás 00.00 Horas (Ilha de Faro 22º Loulé 33º), diferença consideravel dada a distancia, é a brisa maritima a funcionar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Jul 2007 às 13:26)

..fui dar uma voltita de carro o term. do carro marcava 23 graus  na garagem e claro mal sai ca fora passou pra uns 30 graus e dada a viagem apanhei pontos em k chegava aos 37 graus  curiosamente esses locais ficavam numa altitude maior a cerca de 200 m do n/m!
algume me pode explicar isto!?


----------



## Serrano (30 Jul 2007 às 14:03)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 32.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Ontem, registei a temperatura máxima mais elevada deste ano com 34.4 graus, será que vai ser batida em breve???


----------



## HotSpot (30 Jul 2007 às 14:04)

Em Abrantes agora:

40,5ºC - 9% HR 

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IABRANTE3


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2007 às 14:16)

Rogério Martins disse:


> mas tenho a sensação que irá chegar aos mesmos valores de ontem aqui em Benfica, ou ate um pouco mais!.



Tive que ir aos Correios pelo que estive agora na rua e estou a mudar um pouco de ideias, mas apenas parcialmente. 

Está de facto muito quente, uns 2/3°C a mais do que ontem à mesma hora. No entanto ontem a temperatura subiu até às 17:30 e estou convencido de que hoje isso não sucederá. Mas como agora  já leva um avanço de 2/3°C..

Eu digo que não sucede o mesmo que ontem por causa dos ventos de 10m do GFS. Mas é possivel que isso não chegue a tempo de influenciar as temperaturas ao final da tarde... é provável até. Logo se vê 

*10m Wind 06/12/18z (run 6z)*















Rogério Martins disse:


> ...ja reparaste nas temperaturas que vem ja no fim desta semana? Sera que ira ser igual às registadas nestes ultimos dias?



Já estamos a falar disso nas previsões. À partida apenas o sábado será como o dia de hoje, mas acho que o GFS vai retirar calor nos próximos run's.


----------



## mocha (30 Jul 2007 às 14:19)

neste momento na stª terrinha, 39ºC


----------



## Rogério Martins (30 Jul 2007 às 14:25)

11 UTC benfica registava *40,1ºC*
Veremos como ira ser a temperatura aqui nas proximas horas.
Hasta!
Mto sinceramente Vince tambem acho que o GFS vai tirar calor mas para o fim de semana que se avizinha mas a probabilidade de haver 40ºC aqui de novo ja e satisfatoria.....veremos se isto nao se vira po torto


----------



## Nuno (30 Jul 2007 às 15:04)

Setúbal 40ºC ! Não aguento mais com o calorrrr


----------



## mocha (30 Jul 2007 às 15:06)

no escritorio 25ºC


----------



## RMira (30 Jul 2007 às 15:07)

mocha disse:


> no escritorio 25ºC




24ºC no escritório, 41ºC lá fora em Vila Franca de Xira!


----------



## Rogério Martins (30 Jul 2007 às 15:17)

Pessoal e de salientar que a cidade mais quente ate ao momento é....Leiria com 43,0ºC isto as 13 UTC....ah magana está bater as localidades alentejanas


----------



## HotSpot (30 Jul 2007 às 15:18)

Por aqui anda a rondar os 39ºC vamos ver se chega aos 40...


----------



## Nuno (30 Jul 2007 às 15:31)

43ºC Leiria ! 






Shot at 2007-07-30


Tenho a informação que lisboa chegou agora aos 40ºC. Fonte : wunderground


----------



## ACalado (30 Jul 2007 às 15:40)

boas por aqui ainda não passei dos 35ºc e ainda bem


----------



## squidward (30 Jul 2007 às 16:10)

42ºC por aqui


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2007 às 16:19)

vaga disse:


> 43ºC Leiria !



A surpresa penetra do dia. Não estava convidado para a festa hoje  
Mas é aí que está o encanto disto tudo hehehe 

PS: Tá mesmo uma brasa, tive que dar mais uma pequena volta e isto faz mesmo mal. Muitas vezes nem notamos mas o nosso organismo reage de forma agressiva ao calor, nota-se perfeitamente até no ritmo cardiaco. Beber muita aguainha e andar pela sombra senão ... kaput !
E o vento não muda por aqui... lá se vão os meus prognósticos pro galheta...


----------



## Rogério Martins (30 Jul 2007 às 16:27)

Vince disse:


> A surpresa penetra do dia. Não estava convidado para a festa hoje
> Mas é aí que está o encanto disto tudo hehehe
> 
> PS: Tá mesmo uma brasa, tive que dar mais uma pequena volta e isto faz mesmo mal. Muitas vezes nem notamos mas o nosso organismo reage de forma agressiva ao calor, nota-se perfeitamente até no ritmo cardiaco. Beber muita aguainha e andar pela sombra senão ... kaput !
> E o vento não muda por aqui... lá se vão os meus prognósticos pro galheta...




Olha que sim Vince.. Durante o periodo das 12 ate as 13 UTC a temperatura aqui em Benfica andou nos 39,8ºC, ao menos nao subiu ainda mais....la esta acertaste....os valores tao mais baixos ....ves como eu sou teu amigo,ao menos avisei-te da situação aqui em benfica...agora a esta hora e que tnho a sensação que a temp. voltou a subir...logo vejo no I.M
Hasta!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2007 às 16:35)

Boa tarde a todos !
A temperatura mínima foi de *21,0 ºC*, mas neste momento estão *43,0 ºC* e já chegaram a estar *43,9 ºC*.
O céu está limpo e o vento fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2007 às 17:50)

Boas, por aqui o fresco é notório sigo com 29ºC brisa fresquinha e 20ºC na universidade e vocês a derreterem, ei lá mas Portimão registava 40,8ºC e Sagres até mais quente que aqui, mau isto amanhã quando o vento mudar para noroeste ai jazus, vocês descem e eu subo, o céu esse continua com tons acinzentados devido ao levante


----------



## Zoelae (30 Jul 2007 às 17:51)

Fosga-se que calor apanhei hoje em Lisboa....rrrr...não se pode andar na rua...até à sombra está calor...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2007 às 18:21)

Veja-se bem a diferença de temperatura que há dentro da cidade de Lisboa. Esta é uma das razões pelas quais há tanta polémica e falta de credibilidade nas estações, apesar de estas mostrarem valores correctos.








Já agora, neste momento registam-se *37,4 ºC* em Moscavide.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Jul 2007 às 19:59)

Boa tarde. Aqui estou eu de novo. Por aqui céu pouco nublado , embora a noite passada tenha chuvido.

Valores de Ontem:
Tmin 21,6º Tmax - 27,7º Hmin - 68% Hmax - 84%

Valores de Hoje:
Tmin 17,8º Tmax - 26,8º Hmin - 60% Hmax - 88%


----------



## Rogério Martins (30 Jul 2007 às 20:22)

Bem.....a maxima mais alta registada em Benfica foi de *40,3ºC*...bastante quentinho...Agora a temperatura desce e penso que terei ja uma noite mais fresquinha
Hasta


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2007 às 20:31)

Por aqui, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 30,8ºC
Temperatura mínima: 20,1ºC
Temperatura actual: 26,7ºC

No mínimo, estranho até Sagres registou temperatura mais alta do que eu.


----------



## Fil (30 Jul 2007 às 20:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, registei as seguintes temperaturas:
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: 30,8ºC
> Temperatura mínima: 20,1ºC
> ...



A minha máxima também foi de 30,8ºC e a temperatura actual também é de 26,7ºC 

Durante a tarde, reparei que às 15h UTC Avis atingiu uns deserticos 4% de humidade 

Em Lisboa, a estação de Gago Coutinho atingiu os 40,6ºC de máxima.


----------



## HotSpot (30 Jul 2007 às 21:01)

Aqui o "je" teve 39,2ºC às 15:36

Ainda sigo com 32,6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2007 às 21:02)

Fil disse:


> A minha máxima também foi de 30,8ºC e a temperatura actual também é de 26,7ºC
> 
> Durante a tarde, reparei que às 15h UTC Avis atingiu uns deserticos 4% de humidade
> 
> Em Lisboa, a estação de Gago Coutinho atingiu os 40,6ºC de máxima.



Esteve muito calor ! A minha estação registou *43,9 ºC* de temperatura máxima, cerca de mais *3 ºC* que em Gago Coutinho, porque a estação de Gago Coutinho está num descampado e a zona do aeroporto é mais fresca que esta, como é óbvio.
De qualquer forma, penso que vou fazer um abrigo para me certificar de vez de que estas temperaturas estão correctas (costumo registar mínimas *2 ºC* inferiores às de Lisboa e máximas *3 ºC *superiores às de Lisboa, certificadas com um termómetro de mercúrio auxiliar).
Penso que irá valer a pena, apesar de não acreditar que as temperaturas irão mudar muito, pois não há motivo para serem muito diferentes das registadas.


----------



## Fil (30 Jul 2007 às 21:27)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Esteve muito calor ! A minha estação registou *43,9 ºC* de temperatura máxima, cerca de mais *3 ºC* que em Gago Coutinho, porque a estação de Gago Coutinho está num descampado e a zona do aeroporto é mais fresca que esta, como é óbvio.
> De qualquer forma, penso que vou fazer um abrigo para me certificar de vez de que estas temperaturas estão correctas (costumo registar mínimas *2 ºC* inferiores às de Lisboa e máximas *3 ºC *superiores às de Lisboa, certificadas com um termómetro de mercúrio auxiliar).
> Penso que irá valer a pena, apesar de não acreditar que as temperaturas irão mudar muito, pois não há motivo para serem muito diferentes das registadas.



Um abrigo é um excelente investimento, principalmente se pretendes continuar a fazer registos durante bastante tempo! Vais ver que não custa assim tanto tu própio fazeres um.

A temperatura aqui está a descer a um ritmo de -2,7º/hr, e está neste momento nos 24,7ºC.


----------



## Rog (30 Jul 2007 às 22:58)

Boas, por aqui 22,1ºC e 42% de humidade
1017hpa, céu limpo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Jul 2007 às 00:39)

Boas Noites!
Noite tropical por aqui com *24.1ºC* às 0:37...
Está um nevoeiro cerrado a partir do Cacém com muita humidade no ar! Tive que ligar os limpa parabrisas, parecia chuva fraca! Esta zona tem destas coisas!
A humidade está nos 61% com tendencia clara a subir! A pressão nos 1012 Hpa!


----------



## Vince (31 Jul 2007 às 03:06)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas Noites!
> Está um nevoeiro cerrado a partir do Cacém com muita humidade no ar! Tive que ligar os limpa parabrisas, parecia chuva fraca! Esta zona tem destas coisas!



Confirmo, Cheguei agora duma pequena viagem e apanhei também muito nevoeiro ou neblina.
Mas desta vez não foi o típico aí da tua zona, o nevoeiro é geral no litoral, com mais ou menos intensidade, e agora a olhar para o IR das 00:00 UTC até parece que foi mesmo em toda a costa ocidental a sul daqui e se calhar até mesmo no Algarve.

Aqui estão agora 20 °C, uma noite bem mais fresca que a de ontem.


----------



## Nuno (31 Jul 2007 às 08:41)

Bom dia meus amigos ! td em cima depois de uma noite que aposto que foi mal dormida por causa do calor que se concentrou em casa durante o dia olhem que foi uh meu caso um pouco xato pra dormir ! Enfim é so pra dizer que Setúbal acordou com neveoiro mas esta a levantar ms com uma ligeira nublina no céu ! Tenho 20ºC neste momento ! Ah eu disse que os modelos iam por calor estive agora a ver a run das 00 H e pra quem tem medo do calor mete respeito ver aquilo ! Enfim secalhar vamos sofrer mais um pouco ! Mas agora penso que sera mais ! Enfim eu ñ sei é se a run das 06 H vai tirar ou meter calor espere que tire pq o que eu vi é demais ! Mas acho que n vai acontecer isso infelizmente


----------



## mocha (31 Jul 2007 às 09:22)

bom dia pessoal, espero k tenham escapado todos do calor, ultimo dia do mês de Julho, ceu com alguma neblusidade, 20ºC


----------



## RMira (31 Jul 2007 às 09:24)

vaga disse:


> Bom dia meus amigos ! td em cima depois de uma noite que aposto que foi mal dormida por causa do calor que se concentrou em casa durante o dia olhem que foi uh meu caso um pouco xato pra dormir ! Enfim é so pra dizer que Setúbal acordou com neveoiro mas esta a levantar ms com uma ligeira nublina no céu ! Tenho 20ºC neste momento ! Ah eu disse que os modelos iam por calor estive agora a ver a run das 00 H e pra quem tem medo do calor mete respeito ver aquilo ! Enfim secalhar vamos sofrer mais um pouco ! Mas agora penso que sera mais ! Enfim eu ñ sei é se a run das 06 H vai tirar ou meter calor espere que tire pq o que eu vi é demais ! Mas acho que n vai acontecer isso infelizmente



Nem me digas nada, ao pé do Dufa (onde moro) nem conseguia respirar no quarto  Hoje estou a dormir em pé 

Bem, esperemos mais fresquinho para hoje, ao menos para ir ver os Da Weasel à feira logo


----------



## Serrano (31 Jul 2007 às 13:56)

Aqui na Covilhã, continuamos com tempo quente, visto que estão 34.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2007 às 14:00)

Este episódio mais quente, que está agora no fim, passou sem grandes consequências aqui pelo NE, mas o próximo poderá ser mais violento.

O valor máximo aqui em casa foi no Domingo com 33,4ºC.

Neste momento céu limpo e 32,1ºC.

Mínima de 18,1ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Zoelae (31 Jul 2007 às 14:47)

Alguem me dá o endereço de 1 site k tenha as Tº da agua na costa mediterranea espanhola, penso k no inm espenhol n têm!


----------



## Zoelae (31 Jul 2007 às 15:13)

esqueçam, já encontrei:


http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/predi/playas/html/index.html

tá fixe


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jul 2007 às 16:11)

*Situação de Tempo quente em Portugal Continental*

_"O calor que se tem feito sentir nos últimos dias, 29 e 30, não atingiu os valores record de Julho. No entanto, estes dias foram, até ao momento, os dias mais quentes de 2007, com os seguintes registos: Amareleja, no dia 29, com 44,0ºC e Portel, no dia 30, com 43,7ºC.
Das 14 estações analisadas, apenas quatro registaram temperaturas superiores às temperaturas máximas de Domingo. Em Lisboa, no dia 29 registaram-se 40,3ºC e no dia 30, a temperatura observada chegou aos 40,6ºC. No Porto, a temperatura máxima no dia 29 atingiu os 33,5ºC e no dia 30 chegou aos 35,6ºC. Em Coimbra, no dia 29 a temperatura máxima foi de 37,2ºC e no dia 30 foi de 39,3ºC. Em Beja, a temperatura máxima no dia 29 foi 42,3ºC e no dia 30 subiu para os 42,4ºC."_

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jul 2007 às 16:13)

Olá; regressei ontem à noite ao Alentejo. A informação que me deram por cá (Alandroal) foi que a máxima de ontem rondou os 43 ºC. Em Juromenha a temperatura terá alcançado os 45 ºC.
Hoje, às 15h00 estava já com 38 ºC, aqui no Alandroal.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2007 às 16:46)

Boa tarde a todos !
Estive a fazer um pequeno abrigo para estação, de modo a protegê-la mais da radiação solar.
Cheguei à conclusão (mais uma vez) que as temperaturas que relatava anteriormente estavam correctas.
A diferença de temperatura entre Moscavide e o Aeroporto de Lisboa continua a ser a mesma: cerca de *+3 ºC* durante o dia e *-2 ºC* durante a noite.
Mais uma vez comparei com um termómetro de mercúrio e reparei que estava certo.


_Dados actuais:_

Temperatura na estação: *29,2 ºC*
Temperatura no termómetro de mercúrio: *29,6 ºC*


Abraços !


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jul 2007 às 18:31)




----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2007 às 20:23)

Boas, por aqui o dia foi de céu algo estranho, acinzentado e com nuvens altas e abafado, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 30,9ºC
Temperatura mínima: 20,6ºC
Temperatura actual: 27,7ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Jul 2007 às 21:01)

Boa Noite amigos!

Por aqui o céu encontra-se encoberto, está com cara de chuva, talvez caia algo nas proximas horas!
As noites tropicais foram-se pelo menos por alguns dias!
Registo já 21.5ºC, a humidade está nos 57% e a pressão nos 1011 Hpa!


----------



## J.S. (31 Jul 2007 às 22:01)

*O mais especial fui o 43,0 em Leiria!*

Ontem, as 14 ou 15 h UTC 43,0 em Leiria (IM)!


----------



## Fil (31 Jul 2007 às 22:10)

Eu tive hoje a minha máxima do ano com 31,4ºC às 16:36. A mínima foi de 18,7ºC. Estes últimos dias do mês arruinaram com a minha média por completo 

Neste momento tenho 21,8ºC, 33% e 1015 hPa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Ago 2007 às 16:29)

Boa tarde amigos! Continuo um bocado ausente por cá. Mas sempre que posso apareço.
 No ultimo dia de Julho os valores foram os seguintes.

Tmin - 20ºc Tmax - 27,2º

Foi um dia de céu muito nublado e chuva fraca ou aguaceiros.


----------

